# Rehman Malik thrown off PIA flight by passengers



## SQ8

Today (15-9-2014), Mr Rehman Malik kept PK-370 delayed for 2 hours for himself while the rest of the 220 passengers were waiting. At first the PIA staff lied to the passengers citing "technical reasons" but eventually one passenger made them spill the beans. The passengers refused to let Rehman Malik on the plane along with his entourage.






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=790827897634917







======

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
4 | Like Like:
111


----------



## khawaja07

Damn straight..these stupid politicians and their nakhray..need to be ridden off for good..

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Jungibaaz

That was beautiful.

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## SQ8

Jungibaaz said:


> That was beautiful.


Spread the word.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Donatello

Well done! Any dailymotion links? I want it to spread like wildfire on facebook/twitter etc

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SQ8

Donatello said:


> Well done! Any dailymotion links? I want it to spread like wildfire on facebook/twitter etc

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## jaunty

Well done! Kudos to the passengers who did this.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dubious

Jungibaaz said:


> That was beautiful.


Soo much shouting but serves the bastard right....

For god sakes baap ka jahaz hai?



Oscar said:


> Today (15-9-2014), Mr Rehman Malik kept PK-370 delayed for 2 hours for himself while the rest of the 220 passengers waiting. At first the PIA staff lied to the passengers citing "technical reasons" but eventually one passenger made them spill the beans. The passengers refused to let Rehman Malik on the plane along with his entourage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=790827897634917


So gonna share this shit!!

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Jungibaaz

Akheilos said:


> Soo much shouting but serves the bastard right....
> 
> For god sakes baap ka jahaz hai?
> 
> 
> So gonna share this shit!!



Would be better if they kicked him out mid-flight.


At altitude.



Without a parachute.....

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## SQ8

There is the rest of the video as well, with the PML(N) MNA.. from the minority seat Dr Ramesh being thrown out as well. Because he was with Rehman Malik. 
Too big to upload in one go. @Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheFlyingPretzel

Love it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Jungibaaz said:


> Would be better if they kicked him out mid-flight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At altitude.
> 
> 
> View attachment 51199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without a parachute.....


Now now we dont need to litter Pakistan no telling where that trash would fall ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Rehman malik VIP( very irritate passenger )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Armstrong

Why do I feel as if @Oscar was one of these people ?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## dexter

*Yeh cheez
Zardari likes it *

Reactions: Like Like:
29


----------



## SQ8

Actual action

@Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @Spring Onion @HRK @Luftwaffe @Hyperion@Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon a @Imran Khan @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Armstrong @VCheng
@WebMaster @Emmie @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu@ajpirzada @Horus @Syed.Ali.Haider @Meengla @FaujiHistorian @orangzaib



Armstrong said:


> Why do I feel as if @Oscar was one of these people ?



Shusshhh!

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## Imran Khan

it was in passenger boarding bridge and i am sure the guy whom did it is also from some powerful background


----------



## Hurter

This video has made my day... The first time in the History of our country people are raising their voices against the corrupt politicians & their bias interests.. HATS off to the Gentleman who made his pant wet.. LOVE IT

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Sugarcane

That was great show, all mango citizen should follow and rise up against this VIP culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Jango

Well done to the passengers!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hurter

Yaara mazaa aagya Sachii... Credit goes to Imran Khan.. RESPECT

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> Actual action
> 
> @Abu Nasar
> 
> 
> 
> Shusshhh!


 what happened to @Abu Naser 's account? Is that the same guy?


----------



## Hashshāshīn

Over enthusiastic passengers thinking they own the plane  they have no authority to decide who does and does not board the plane they do not own.


----------



## Jungibaaz

Junaid B said:


> Yaara mazaa aagya Sachii... Credit goes to Imran Khan.. RESPECT



Credit goes to the passengers and no one else. 
In a perfect world, this could be an indicator that Pakistanis are coming out of their self induced coma, one individual at a time.



Hashshāshīn said:


> Over enthusiastic passengers thinking they own the plane  they have no authority to decide who does and does not board the plane they do not own.



And HE had no right to cause the hold up. 

Plane should have taken off without him, oh trust me they had the right to vent their anger.
That's WITHOUT me even talking about politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## farhan_9909

Very good but agar main hota to charsada wali chapliye iski pitaye krta.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

farhan_9909 said:


> charsada


whats that? 

wow yeh wali

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Jungibaaz

Akheilos said:


> whats that?










Charsadda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hasan A

I was on the same plane when it happened. It was not just one passenger who made this possible. It was a team effort but the guy who initiated it all was Arjumand Hussain.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Dubious

Jungibaaz said:


> View attachment 51267
> 
> 
> Charsadda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I was thinking robert chappal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Precursor to event added. PIA officials were hiding identity and reason for delay. 

SPREAD IT AROUND AS MUCH AS YOU WANT.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Today (15-9-2014), Mr Rehman Malik kept PK-370 delayed for 2 hours for himself while the rest of the 220 passengers waiting. At first the PIA staff lied to the passengers citing "technical reasons" but eventually one passenger made them spill the beans. The passengers refused to let Rehman Malik on the plane along with his entourage.



As much as I can see why people would appreciate such direct action, the real problem lies in the sycophancy that is encouraged behind the scenes. I can easily see any PIA officials involved in leaking the real reason for the delay being disciplined so that the system of privilege continues to function as before.

Having said, I support this particular action by the passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

Akheilos said:


> whats that?
> 
> wow yeh wali
> 
> View attachment 51263



Iski maar jisne kaye hay wo kabhi bhula nahin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifkhan12

lol, that has made my day, well done the passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> Today (15-9-2014), Mr Rehman Malik kept PK-370 delayed for 2 hours for himself while the rest of the 220 passengers waiting. At first the PIA staff lied to the passengers citing "technical reasons" but eventually one passenger made them spill the beans. The passengers refused to let Rehman Malik on the plane along with his entourage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=790827897634917


1st video not working properly ...at least not for me


----------



## Spy Master

@Horus @Side-Winder Plz Plz Plz post this Video on the F.B defence page... just to show the power of a united nation against these tyrants...plz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> I can easily see any PIA officials involved in leaking the real reason for the delay being disciplined so that the system of privilege continues to function as before.



I have the entire video of the Flight crew thanking the passengers for this. The whole plane was in cheers, in addition there is a video of a MNA who was with Malik being dragged off the aircraft and thrown out as he came later from the VIP lounge as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Hurter

Jungibaaz said:


> Credit goes to the passengers and no one else.
> In a perfect world, this could be an indicator that Pakistanis are coming out of their self induced coma, one individual at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> And HE had no right to cause the hold up.
> 
> Plane should have taken off without him, oh trust me they had the right to vent their anger.
> That's WITHOUT me even talking about politics.



Bro I totally agree with you. But its IK who has brought the revolution in this nation..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saifkhan12

That was great, hopefully next time, we'll see some shoes flying too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hurter

Oscar said:


> I have the entire video of the Flight crew thanking the passengers for this. The whole plane was in cheers, in addition there is a video of a MNA who was with Malik being dragged off the aircraft and thrown out as he came later from the VIP lounge as well.



Can you please post the entire video?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

farhan_9909 said:


> Iski maar jisne kaye hay wo kabhi bhula nahin


chalo phir tou REHMAN MALIK ko khilani paray gi so he remembers Pakistan uskay baap ka nai hai na hi uski koi bhi companies, institution or anything

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Akheilos said:


> 1st video not working properly ...at least not for me



Will try FB upload for both.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> I have the entire video of the Flight crew thanking the passengers for this. The whole plane was in cheers, in addition there is a video of a MNA who was with Malik being dragged off the aircraft and thrown out as he came later from the VIP lounge as well.



What do you want to bet that the entire flight crew of that flight will be in trouble for this when the spotlight has faded?


----------



## SQ8

Junaid B said:


> Can you please post the entire video?


Heavy HD, at this point it will take hours to upload but I will upload it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Strike X

Hehehe...

I like it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> What do you want to bet that the entire flight crew of that flight will be in trouble for this when the spotlight has faded?



Oh they will be. Sadly, however for a time anyway.. the Senator is about to get the meaning of pain in the *** since this video has been sent to all major media houses except Geo.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hurter

Oscar said:


> Heavy HD, at this point it will take hours to upload but I will upload it.



It would be nice of you if you upload.


----------



## Green Arrow

Well. Passengers deserve the applause for their act

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Oscar said:


> Actual action
> 
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @Spring Onion @HRK @Luftwaffe @Hyperion@Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon a @Imran Khan @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Armstrong @VCheng
> @WebMaster @Emmie @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu@ajpirzada @Horus @Syed.Ali.Haider @Meengla @FaujiHistorian @orangzaib
> 
> 
> 
> Shusshhh!




Now that's what Siasat section of Defence.pk should have.. Warna to the debate levels of our section is matching siasat.pk day by day !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spy Master

@Oscar if you can post it on F.B defense page...plz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

@Oscar all links are working was something wrong with my browser...restarted it


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Oh they will be. Sadly, however for a time anyway.. the Senator is about to get the meaning of pain in the *** since this video has been sent to all major media houses except Geo.



That is how the system remains what it is, because the repercussions of this action will be behind the scenes, and the next crew of PIA will know to keep their mouths shut. While this may feel good for a while, it will remain totally ineffective in reforming the system.


----------



## Dubious

Spy Master said:


> @Horus @Side-Winder Plz Plz Plz post this Video on the F.B defence page... just to *show the power of a united nation against these tyrants*...plz


 THAT should also be the title!



Oscar said:


> I have the entire video of the Flight crew thanking the passengers for this. The whole plane was in cheers, in addition there is a video of a MNA who was with Malik being dragged off the aircraft and thrown out as he came later from the VIP lounge as well.


please post THAT one 



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> What do you want to bet that the entire flight crew of that flight will be in trouble for this when the spotlight has faded?


 can I put *you *on the betting table 



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> That is how the system remains what it is, because the repercussions of this action will be behind the scenes, and the next crew of PIA will know to keep their mouths shut. While this may feel good for a while, it will remain totally ineffective in reforming the system.


shhhh...and enjoy the video and watch my dream coming true no more VIP BS!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Akheilos said:


> shhhh...and enjoy the video and watch my dream coming true no more VIP BS!!



Sadly, the VIP BS will remain, as I have explained above.


----------



## Green Arrow

What happened to PIA crew?. Hope they remain safe now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

Senator Malik speaking a lie with such a confidence that it puts me to shame !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Cyberian

Brother Oscar, great work. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Well we as a nation dobt no what our rights are we scared of standing together if comon passanger have done it they never wait for him and his ittinary he has to pay money but these scums dontvwaste their penny on pakistab and than they do this entire passangers should have stabd for it abd said to pia fly alone with scum malik or without malik im sure ther hace kicked malik.out


----------



## SQ8

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511614112111935488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511614647506448384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511615025916555264

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

I think he himself was drunked we should slap malik for such comments

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hurter

Bratva said:


> Senator Malik speaking a lie with such a confidence that it puts me to shame !
> 
> View attachment 51314



He had to defend himself. But by looking at his track record, iski baat mannay ka dil nai karta...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qamar1990

Oscar said:


> Today (15-9-2014), Mr Rehman Malik kept PK-370 delayed for 2 hours for himself while the rest of the 220 passengers waiting. At first the PIA staff lied to the passengers citing "technical reasons" but eventually one passenger made them spill the beans. The passengers refused to let Rehman Malik on the plane along with his entourage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=790827897634917


i salute this guy….

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TOPGUN

This video should get the video award of the year loved it ... teach these bastards a lesson

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jaunty

Just one small comment if anyone from here filmed that video.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## SQ8

Drunk my foot. 

The next part of the video.. 

PML(N) minorities MNA Dr Ramesh Vankvani(accused by PTI of rigged win as well) strolled in a minute before Rehman Malik while the rest of the passengers were waiting in the aircraft for the last 35 minutes. He sneaks off at first, but after Rehman Malik is shown the door, the passengers found him and questioned him. The video is for you all to judge, but the good MNA first hid his identity but once it got out, the passengers would have no more of him




@Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## Dubious

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Sadly, the VIP BS will remain, as I have explained above.


But uncle I thought you were like jaisay zamana chal ara hai ussay chalnay do?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

qamar1990 said:


> i salute this guy….



Thank you!, Thank you! 



shaheenmissile said:


> Sorry @Oscar
> Couldn't resist... Even copy pasted your comment
> Ex-Minister Rehman Malik Grand reception - Pakistan Affairs | Facebook



No problem, in this case.. spread it all around and ...........


*PRACTICE it all AROUND!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Bratva said:


> Senator Malik speaking a lie with such a confidence that it puts me to shame !
> 
> View attachment 51314


door was closed? video proof shows otherwise... looks like he was the drunk 



Oscar said:


> Thank you!, Thank you!


You are you the guy?  @Armstrong was right?


----------



## Donatello

Oscar said:


> Oh they will be. Sadly, however for a time anyway.. the Senator is about to get the meaning of pain in the *** since this video has been sent to all major media houses except Geo.




Bro, these days Geo is actually doing a very good job of showing the real faces of all politicians. Send it to geo as well, the way the insult these bastards, is the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

Lmaooo that shit was too funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Oscar said:


> Thank you!, Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, in this case.. spread it all around and ...........
> 
> 
> *PRACTICE it all AROUND!*


good job oscar…. perhaps you should make a youtube channel go around and confront these guys while in pakistan lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Folks, forward it with this..


_Hum Dekhienge,

Laazim hai ki hum bhi dekhenge
Woh din jiskaa ke waada hai,

Jo lau-e-azl mein likha hai
Jab zulm-o-sitam ke koh-e-garaan
Rooi ki tarah udd jaayenge,

Sab taaj uchaaley jaayenge.
Sab takht giraaey jayyenge._

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Dubious

shaheenmissile said:


> This PTI mother deserves a???
> 
> View attachment 51356


bachay nu kiyun sharminda kertay ho?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Bhau yeh sach bhi bolay to jhoot hai pak polititions are same

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Sadly, the VIP BS will remain, as I have explained above.


VIP should use their own special VIP plane


----------



## halupridol

very gud,,,,,passengers
no more mr nice guy ,for politicians

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Strike X

@Oscar

Thank you! Is there more video you will be uploading?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> Folks, forward it with this..
> 
> 
> _Hum Dekhienge,
> 
> Laazim hai ki hum bhi dekhenge
> Woh din jiskaa ke waada hai,
> 
> Jo lau-e-azl mein likha hai
> Jab zulm-o-sitam ke koh-e-garaan
> Rooi ki tarah udd jaayenge,
> 
> Sab taaj uchaaley jaayenge.
> Sab takht giraaey jayyenge._


samajh nai aai but copied and pasted


----------



## Hurter

Oscar said:


> Drunk my foot.
> 
> The next part of the video..
> PML(N) minorities MNA Dr Ramesh Vankvani(accused by PTI of rigged win as well) strolled in a minute before Rehman Malik while the rest of the passengers were waiting in the aircraft for the last 35 minutes. He sneaks off at first, but after Rehman Malik is shown the door, the passengers found him and questioned him. The video is for you all to judge, but the good MNA first hid his identity but once it got out, the passengers would have no more of him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Horus



You have brought a master piece bro... TABDEELI AA NAI RHI... TABDEELI AA GYEE HAI

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

Thread should be named as Oscar leaks

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Bratva said:


> Thread should be named as Oscar leaks


that sounds soo wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## halupridol

Oscar said:


> Today (15-9-2014), Mr Rehman Malik kept PK-370 delayed for 2 hours for himself while the rest of the 220 passengers waiting. At first the PIA staff lied to the passengers citing "technical reasons" but eventually one passenger made them spill the beans. The passengers refused to let Rehman Malik on the plane along with his entourage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=790827897634917


@oscar,u r the one shooting d video,,,,,maan gaye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Boy please share both videos, the Rehman Malik one and the Dr Ramesh one as well, on Facebook.

I have sent to traitorsofpakistan page, if anyone of you can do the same please do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Saeen tu saeen , Saeen ki insult bhi saeen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

Strike X said:


> @Oscar
> 
> Thank you! Is there more video you will be uploading?



All videos are there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

@Oscar

The reason he was in VIP is because that's more comfortable than airplane. Also, the people there are VIP, not sitting with average Pakistani.

Second, to those who think this video won't change a thing, let me tell you how the civil movement in US begun.

There was a time when bus was divided between section for black and white. This black woman sat in white section and refused to budge. At that time, luther king wasn't even well known. And that is when when people rose against injustice.

As people see this video on news channel, they too will rise up against these bad politicians. It'll begin with aircraft, but sooner it'd spread like virus to other places. Such as restaurants refusing to serve corrupt (families leaving if one politcian doesn't, which is bigger loss) and so forth.

If people stand with businesses, politcians are nothing. Notice how PIA crew was happy and laughing when politcians were insulted. They won't fear business closure or getting fired. Hoping to see more crew leaking information about such passengers.

Also kudos to people who kicked them both out without pushing or anything, and asking nicely (apologizing, some were mean though).


----------



## gtrr

HaHaHa good on the passengers LOL Rehman Malik 



Bratva said:


> Thread should be named as Oscar leaks


sssh wikileaks is holed up in the ecaudur embassy in London  is there an Ecuadar embassy in Pak

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

*PML(N) MNA Dr. Ramesh Kumar Vankwani thrown out of plane for delaying flight 2-3 *hrs:






*PPP Rehman Malik PIA officials hiding identity: *






*PPP Rehman Malik thrown off Flight by Angry Passengers : *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Knight Rider

Oscar said:


> Drunk my foot.
> 
> The next part of the video..
> PML(N) minorities MNA Dr Ramesh Vankvani(accused by PTI of rigged win as well) strolled in a minute before Rehman Malik while the rest of the passengers were waiting in the aircraft for the last 35 minutes. He sneaks off at first, but after Rehman Malik is shown the door, the passengers found him and questioned him. The video is for you all to judge, but the good MNA first hid his identity but once it got out, the passengers would have no more of him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Horus


Thats look nice.


----------



## Kompromat

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahhaha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Akheilos said:


> @Oscar aleady posted this Rehman Malik thrown off PIA flight by passengers
> 
> 
> thread merge? @Oscar



It is my video after all

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> It is my video after all


Didnt know you were an uncle 

@Oscar @Horus @Jungibaaz thread nai merge kiya? its the same videos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gtrr

Ha Ha just watched the Dr Ramesh one LOL 

got to say no wonder P I A is broke


----------



## WishLivePak

@Horus make this sticky? We need everyone to see this. Perhaps put it on front page where various posts are posted.

Also because this flight waslate, subsequent flights were late as well. 
DateFlightFromToSTDATDSTAStatus

2014-09-15
PK219Islamabad (ISB)Abu Dhabi (AUH)*9:31 PM* PKT12:17 AM*11:35 PM* GST*Landed 2:08 AM*
2014-09-15
PK370Karachi (KHI)Islamabad (ISB)*7:00 PM* PKT9:13 PM*8:55 PM* PKT*Landed 10:42 PM*
2014-09-15
PK369Islamabad (ISB)Karachi (KHI)*3:00 PM* PKT3:23 PM*4:55 PM* PKT*Landed 5:02 PM*


As yoy can see, ISB-AUH was delayed due to previous flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> VIP should use their own special VIP plane



_"All your planes are belong to the VIPs."_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hurter

WishLivePak said:


> @Oscar
> 
> The reason he was in VIP is because that's more comfortable than airplane. Also, the people there are VIP, not sitting with average Pakistani.
> 
> Second, to those who think this video won't change a thing, let me tell you how the civil movement in US begun.
> 
> There was a time when bus was divided between section for black and white. This black woman sat in white section and refused to budge. At that time, luther king wasn't even well known. And that is when when people rose against injustice.
> 
> As people see this video on news channel, they too will rise up against these bad politicians. It'll begin with aircraft, but sooner it'd spread like virus to other places. Such as restaurants refusing to serve corrupt (families leaving if one politcian doesn't, which is bigger loss) and so forth.
> 
> If people stand with businesses, politcians are nothing. Notice how PIA crew was happy and laughing when politcians were insulted. They won't fear business closure or getting fired. Hoping to see more crew leaking information about such passengers.
> 
> Also kudos to people who kicked them both out without pushing or anything, and asking nicely (apologizing, some were mean though).



That day is not too far when these politicians will be treated as an ordinary Pakistani Insha-Allah.. STAY OPTIMIST

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Akheilos said:


> I thought you were like jaisay zamana chal ara hai ussay chalnay do?



You will see that the _zamana _and the system will carry on just as before, _wohee chalay gaa_, despite the feel good factor of the present incident.


----------



## A.M.

Brings a tear in my eyes. It is finally happening in the country that I love.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> are belong


 uncle English ko kiya hoa?!


----------



## WishLivePak

Akheilos said:


> uncle English ko kiya hoa?!


it's a joke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Rehman malik one has 32K + views.....good job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Akheilos said:


> uncle English ko kiya hoa?!



Here lies the explanation:

Borat: Cultural Learnings of America for Make Benefit Glorious Nation of Kazakhstan (2006) - IMDb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Ok folks, go ahead and have fun spreading this around. 
FB link for Dr Ramesh Video




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=790876920963348

Reactions: Like Like:
 4


----------



## IBRIS

Good job, more of this needs to happen. Why is this rahman malic gets all the perks. I thought he was no longer anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Strigon

"Shame on you, you stupid dog!....B*stard!" Haha loved every bit of it. Makes me happy people are waking up to confront these self proclaimed emperors.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## WishLivePak

Strigon said:


> "Shame on you, you stupid dog!....B*stard!" Haha loved every bit of it. Makes me happy people are waking up to confront these self proclaimed emperors.


too bad he was long gone before hearing it


----------



## airmarshal

Really good stuff. All politicians belonging to status quo are exactly the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AsianLion

Oscar said:


> It is my video after all



is that you in heavy voice, uncle jee woot:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strigon

WishLivePak said:


> too bad he was long gone before hearing it



He'll be able to watch this video anytime and multiple times. Its not about making him hear things cuz lets be honest...like the proverb...dog's tail always curves back. Its about making people realize what was done wrong here and what they can do.


----------



## Hurter

WishLivePak said:


> too bad he was long gone before hearing it



He must have heard... Registered Begairat hai..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sharjeel1992

Great effort. I think more videos should be made like this. Rehman Malik is apologizing on his twitter page!


----------



## WishLivePak

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>PTI media cell is bashing me for no fault of mine.I hv never supported VIP culture myself .Hearsay bashing of PTI is undesirable.no comments</p>&mdash; Rehman Malik (@SenRehmanMalik) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511631039635021824">September 15, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>I am neither a VIP nor ever I behave VIP.I travel economy class.i saw two passengers abusing PIA.i saw them and returned to the lounge.</p>&mdash; Rehman Malik (@SenRehmanMalik) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511623863210233856">September 15, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>
<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p><a href="Arshad Afridi (Arshad_Afridi) | Twitter">@Arshad_Afridi</a> this is conspiracy against Sir <a href="Rehman Malik (SenRehmanMalik) | Twitter">@SenRehmanMalik</a>! These are PTIians who are bad mouthing against Sir! Shameful act!</p>&mdash; Salman (@de_ingeniero) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511628004556931072">September 15, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Ok friends shout at me but think what is happening in Isb.looks our nation politics in Isb has turned like village politics.case on case</p>&mdash; Rehman Malik (@SenRehmanMalik) <a href="Rehman Malik on Twitter: "Ok friends shout at me but think what is happening in Isb.looks our nation politics in Isb has turned like village politics.case on case"">September 15, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## Mugwop

Who was in the back cursing?


----------



## WishLivePak

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Ok friends shout at me but think what is happening in Isb.looks our nation politics in Isb has turned like village politics.case on case</p>&mdash; Rehman Malik (@SenRehmanMalik) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511635137218371584">September 15, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## SQ8

Mugwop said:


> Who was in the back cursing?


Angry passengers, some who lost their patience waiting in a tin can without any air conditioning.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## slapshot

This clown is asking for another abusive party on twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mugwop

Oscar said:


> Angry passengers, some who lost their patience waiting in a tin can without any air conditioning.


I'm never flying on PIA again from now on.


----------



## pakman12

Why is it that everytime these MNA's get abused due to their own stupidity and arrogance they start to blame PTI?

I didn't know PTI supporters hijacked a plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

slapshot said:


> This clown is asking for another abusive party on twitter


abuses say payt nai bhara naaa 



Mugwop said:


> I'm never flying on PIA again from now on.


but why? PIA actually closed the door after the passengers angry reaction



pakman12 said:


> Why is it that everytime these MNA's get abused due to their own stupidity and arrogance they start to blame PTI?
> 
> I didn't know PTI supporters hijacked a plane.


I was just telling horus that  that PTI are soo rich all 220 of those in the plane were PTI people


----------



## Hurter

WishLivePak said:


> <blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>Ok friends shout at me but think what is happening in Isb.looks our nation politics in Isb has turned like village politics.case on case</p>&mdash; Rehman Malik (@SenRehmanMalik) <a href="
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511635137218371584">September 15, 2014</a></blockquote>
> <script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>



'Rehman Kalank' sahib, I can't forget the Raymond Davis case in which you had played a very important role in his escape.


----------



## Dubious

Junaid B said:


> He must have heard... *Registered *Begairat hai..


kidher registry kerwai wi hai? NS and SS ki bhi kerwani hai  



Junaid B said:


> 'Rehman Kalank' sahib, I can't forget the Raymond Davis case in which you had played a very important role in his escape.


He and his attempts to divert the slap he got 

@Oscar plz post the video on Rehman Malik's twitter or something...people need to know what a liar he is about how this is propaganda against him when a plane was delayed 2 hrs making others delayed too...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hurter

Akheilos said:


> kidher registry kerwai wi hai? NS and SS ki bhi kerwani hai
> 
> 
> He and his attempts to divert the slap he got
> 
> @Oscar plz post the video on Rehman Malik's twitter or something...people need to know what a liar he is about how this is propaganda against him when a plane was delayed 2 hrs making others delayed too...



In sab ki registration hui hai. Aur sab k records ek dusri parties k pass hain..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Oscar said:


> It is my video after all




Ban thoko!


----------



## sharjeel1992

He was not shouting yesterday. Now he is scared that Main stream media has smelled it!


----------



## KingMamba

Oscar said:


> Drunk my foot.
> 
> The next part of the video..
> PML(N) minorities MNA Dr Ramesh Vankvani(accused by PTI of rigged win as well) strolled in a minute before Rehman Malik while the rest of the passengers were waiting in the aircraft for the last 35 minutes. He sneaks off at first, but after Rehman Malik is shown the door, the passengers found him and questioned him. The video is for you all to judge, but the good MNA first hid his identity but once it got out, the passengers would have no more of him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Horus



LMaooo oscar if that is you much respect. 

This was the dude who was lying. Pretending he was not a politician.  

National Assembly of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syedali73

That is exactly how these bastards and thieves who have hijacked the parliament and assembly be treated. Wonderful indeed. I hope more of these '_tossing-outs_' happen in the future. BTW Rahman Malik (the liar) denied that the flight was getting late because of him. According to him, the doors were already closed by the time he reached to the airplane. Inquiry should be carried out to find out why the flight got delayed, Rahman further added. Well than who was delaying the flight? The angel (ISI) or IK who these shameless lairs blame for just about everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TankMan

Damn, well done by the passengers. Politicians have no right to any special treatment. Its about time, this 'system' of giving them more value than they deserve should change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strike X

Full Video











Imran Khan finally has awaken this nation

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## shaheenmissile

Donatello said:


> Rehman malik one has 32K + views.....good job.


6000 video plays and 1300 times shared on my FB page in 2.5 hours. People love it


----------



## TankMan

shaheenmissile said:


> 6000 video plays and 1300 times shared on my FB page in 2.5 hours. People love it


Yeah,people do love it. Times are changing, the era of politicians and their badmashi is ending.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

Strike X said:


> Full Video


why the hell is there pti stuff in the end? stop ruining video to your political ideas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

airmarshal said:


> Really good stuff. All politicians belonging to status quo are exactly the same.



Its all about moral bankruptcy and bigotry.We have drifted back into tribal societies and corruption and ineptness is rife to such an extent that its become a norm.You have drawn the judgment in the right direction and if we were to progress these things have to change, change from within I suppose.

I hope with educated middle classes who have exposure to these principles from the west would help to set such a trend where wrong is a wrong.

I think people in Pakistan are fed up and the reason why Banana Malik went back as he knew he was about to be thrashed by the passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak_Sher

The passengers did a great job by kicking him off the plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

Jungibaaz said:


> Credit goes to the passengers and no one else.
> In a perfect world, this could be an indicator that Pakistanis are coming out of their self induced coma, one individual at a time.



No, the credit still goes to IK for awakening the masses from their slumber of political indoctrination by the protocol elite.



WishLivePak said:


> why the hell is there pti stuff in the end? stop ruining video to your political ideas


LOL. Only anti-potian like yourself living in Canada would not understand that this national courage of throwing out an elected official for illegally promoting protocol culture is coming to end because of awareness that IK is giving everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TheNoob

Rekt


----------



## WishLivePak

Norwegian said:


> No, the credit still goes to IK for awakening the masses from their slumber of political indoctrination by the protocol elite.
> 
> 
> LOL. Only anti-potian like yourself living in Canada would not understand that this national courage of throwing out an elected official for illegally promoting protocol culture is coming to end because of awareness that IK is giving everyday.


Only potian like yourself living in Norway would not understand that any national coverage of throwing out an elected official for illegally promoting protocal culture is not due to Imran.


What awareness Imran raised? Common sense? do you even know this guy is from PPP, with whom PTI is negotiating and also wants to form alliance with?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

WishLivePak said:


> What awareness Imran raised? Common sense? do you even know this guy is from PPP, with whom PTI is negotiating and also wants to form alliance with?


Since you never listen to IK's speeches out of mere hatred for him for whatever reason, you would not understand what awareness he has raised in past 33 days alone. Yesterday he made ignorant people aware of the fact that Gullu Butt police cannot arrest anyone unless they have legitimate warrant for the arrest. When IK late night rescued his workers who were being abducted by the police illegally, they later encircled his home in Bani Gala thinking they might be there. When they found none of the released workers were there, they left since they never had any arrest warrant against IK. So that's it.

Also, PPP has grand alliance with Noora so no help in alliance with that corrupt party.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gangsta_rap

Salute to my fellow Pakistanis.

No longer should we tolerate the BS of bhutto cultist scum

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jericho

how but someone punch him on the face and tell him 'its not my fault', but good job what the passengers did

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Norwegian

@WishLivePak 

Now this time it was MNA from Noora League as well who was thrown out from the plane.


----------



## WishLivePak

Norwegian said:


> @WishLivePak
> 
> Now this time it was MNA from Noora League as well who was thrown out from the plane.




Oh, your night shift started? Get back to work


----------



## MilSpec

Oscar said:


> It is my video after all


Man.. I thought it was mid air deal... disappointing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

Here comes Norwegian to ruin a rare positive topic on PDF.


----------



## WishLivePak

Norwegian said:


> Since you never listen to IK's speeches out of mere hatred for him for whatever reason, you would not understand what awareness he has raised in past 33 days alone. Yesterday he made ignorant people aware of the fact that Gullu Butt police cannot arrest anyone unless they have legitimate warrant for the arrest. When IK late night rescued his workers who were being abducted by the police illegally, they later encircled his home in Bani Gala thinking they might be there. When they found none of the released workers were there, they left since they never had any arrest warrant against IK. So that's it.
> 
> Also, PPP has grand alliance with Noora so no help in alliance with that corrupt party.


I'm not some parnoid fellow or do a night shift with nothing to do that i listen to Imran speeches. I've better things in life to do, unlike you. I've listened to him at times and it's only when I need some humor, as his speeches are laughable. 

Anyway, I'm not going to reply rest of your comment. As chak bamu said, you're a security guard armed with internet. I'm not security guard working a lonely night shift and have better things to do than to reply to nonsense coming from you.


----------



## WishLivePak

A.M. said:


> Here comes Norwegian to ruin a rare positive topic on PDF.


He's a troll, ignore him.


----------



## A.Rafay

Awesome.... kick these dogs wherever you find them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sharjeel1992

Oscar said:


> I have the entire video of the Flight crew thanking the passengers for this. The whole plane was in cheers, in addition there is a video of a MNA who was with Malik being dragged off the aircraft and thrown out as he came later from the VIP lounge as well.


Can you upload that cheering part? And were you also in the flight?



Oscar said:


> Oh they will be. Sadly, however for a time anyway.. the Senator is about to get the meaning of pain in the *** since this video has been sent to all major media houses except Geo.


though can you fade the faces of the pia officials?


----------



## Luftwaffe

@Oscar please ban this WishLivePak on this Thread it is getting ridiculous.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## sharjeel1992

Check this out:
flight stats the delay of the flight recorded!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flameboard



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krakatoa

Watching something like this early morning sure makes your day. I wish they had let Rehman Malik in the plane and then throw him out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WishLivePak

krakatoa said:


> Watching something like this early morning sure makes your day. I wish they had let Rehman Malik in the plane and then throw him out.


abuse him throughout 2 hours of flight would be much better.

but these people are civilized. they didnt attack or push around

@Oscar how do you know he has arrived before we even see him on camera? Was he yelling around or what?


----------



## Thorough Pro

PIA is as much guilty as the bastards. It was PIA's decision, implemented by aircraft's staff. Pilot has the authority to order the doors to be close and take off. Now all the passengers should sue PIA for wasting their 2 and half hours, mental and physical stress, discomfort, and humiliation. sue them once and set a precedence. 

Politicians are piglets, insults don't mean anything to them, sue the institutions that support such behaviour at the cost of common man.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Crypto

@Oscar Well done

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

airmarshal said:


> Really good stuff. All politicians belonging to status quo are exactly the same.


This is just one reason of delaying flights.. This is normal in Pakistan. They wait for our politicians then they fly... Thanks God somebody got balls and took video.... Now, people are realizing to stand up for their rights Thanks to dharna of PTI.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

So we found the reason for late flights. Bloody stupid politician comes late and plane waits for them. Kudos to passengers who took the video of this incident.


----------



## WishLivePak

Luftwaffe said:


> @Oscar please ban this WishLivePak on this Thread it is getting ridiculous.


Haha, if you got problem with someone, mention them and discuss. I thought chak bamu made that clear to you? Stop accusing others because you've personal problems with them.

Did you post anything contributing here other than that pointless post? I posted opinion, flight delays, tweets and so forth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Luftwaffe

WishLivePak said:


> Haha, if you got problem with someone, mention them and discuss. I thought chak bamu made that clear to you? Stop accusing others because you've personal problems with them.
> 
> Did you post anything contributing here other than that pointless post? I posted opinion, flight delays, tweets and so forth.



@Oscar please take notice this troll as usual is trying to destroy a Thread...

WishPak what is your association with so and so that you mention him in your post every now and then to come to your rescue, nobody is going to backyou up forever let Moderators be Moderators and unbiased revisit your stupid posts earlier it is your problem non others what is your good contribution to this Thread except for whining like a girl which is factually not opinion but dragging offtopic PTI and dissing it, you posted nothing it was already posted by Oscar and few others.

Do do not reply back I have asked Moderator to take notice don't ruin every thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Kudos to the person leading the charge........
Amazing awareness among Pakistani's......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mugwop

Akheilos said:


> abuses say payt nai bhara naaa
> 
> 
> but why? PIA actually closed the door after the passengers angry reaction
> 
> 
> I was just telling horus that  that PTI are soo rich all 220 of those in the plane were PTI people



They also made them wait for 2 hours without air conditioning,Plus I also had some bad experience with PIA and the airport at RWP. :-(

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> As much as I can see why people would appreciate such direct action, the real problem lies in the sycophancy that is encouraged behind the scenes. I can easily see any PIA officials involved in leaking the real reason for the delay being disciplined so that the system of privilege continues to function as before.
> 
> Having said, I support this particular action by the passengers.



Pleasant surprise. Maybe you will come along to appreciate other rebellions as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

WishLivePak said:


> Oh, your night shift started? Get back to work


Go back to work yourself. I do not work as security guard as you mentioned in another post. I work with online security monitoring at the local bank.



WishLivePak said:


> He's a troll, ignore him.


Ditto


A.M. said:


> Here comes Norwegian to ruin a rare positive topic on PDF.


What?


----------



## Al Bhatti

Jungibaaz said:


> View attachment 51267
> 
> 
> Charsadda - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Off topic: On a lighter note, Pathans have a good habit, when they enter a mosque they keep the _Naswaar_ packs in their sandals outside the mosque, unlike some people who take cigarette boxes inside the mosque in their pockets.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## root

Norwegian said:


> Go back to work yourself. I do not work as security guard as you mentioned in another post. I work with online security monitoring at the local bank.
> 
> 
> Ditto
> 
> What?


Even if you did - there is nothing wrong in being a security guard. At least a security guard earns a honest living unlike these relatives of politicians who live abroad as they get money laundered to them by their relatives.These people will have fate worse then Gaddafi.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kaykay

We'll done guys. These leaders should stop acting like dictators.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

WishLivePak said:


> I'm not some parnoid fellow or do a night shift with nothing to do that i listen to Imran speeches. I've better things in life to do, unlike you. I've listened to him at times and it's only when I need some humor, as his speeches are laughable.


I do not listen to all of IK's speeches. He may have made at least 50 speeches by now. Only bold parts as they are broadcasted on the news.



WishLivePak said:


> Anyway, I'm not going to reply rest of your comment. As chak bamu said, you're a security guard armed with internet. I'm not security guard working a lonely night shift and have better things to do than to reply to nonsense coming from you.


Fine, don't reply. At least I don't dig myself into other people's profession or accuse them for paranoia because they are posting on PDF late night. LOL.


----------



## Luftwaffe

Norwegian said:


> Fine, don't reply. At least I don't dig myself into other people's profession or accuse them for paranoia because they are posting on PDF late night. LOL.



Hi don't reply to this whiny insignificant Troll report him to be banned from this Thread. Lets stick to the Topic and ignore him.

I've forwarded RM video to good number of political forums/political video sites but many people already forwarded it already, good to know RM exposed and publicly humiliated by his own hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WishLivePak

Luftwaffe said:


> Hi don't reply to this whiny insignificant Troll report him to be banned from this Thread. Lets stick to the Topic and ignore him.
> 
> I've forwarded RM video to good number of political forums/political video sites but many people already forwarded it already good to know RM exposed and publicly humiliated by his own hands.




If you've personal problem with me, stop discussing me.


----------



## scorpionx

This is not a problem for only PML (N) but each and every political party of this subcontinent. The sickening habit of putting themselves in the shoes of Rajas and Maharajas has spread like mushrooms for the last 70 years; Quick taste of glory and success without any academic brilliance, heroic effort on the war front, Business or sporting skill has lured this corrupt criminals to politics.

I salute those passengers. It was a very dignified way of evicting two scumbags from that plane who might have deserved something more appropriate.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Norwegian

scorpionx said:


> Quick taste of glory and success without any academic brilliance, heroic effort on the war front, Business or sporting skill has lured this corrupt criminals to politics.


Thanks. Please support IK and PTI as the only party of Pakistan being headed by professionals from various walks of life and not yet another party of elitist uneducated wadera landowner class.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WishLivePak

@Oscar, you've made into news!!! You gonna get lots of subs on your dm account!

Passengers expel Rehman Malik, PML-N MNA from PIA flight over delay - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

Angry passengers force Rehman Malik, Vankwani off Islamabad-bound flight for causing delays – The Express Tribune

@Horus @WebMaster can this news be made sticky on front page, where featured stories are posted? It's work of fellow defense dude, should be given due light.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AsianLion

Full 10 mins video of PPP Rehman Malik and PML(N) MNA Dr Ramesh Kumar kicked out from PIA plane:






Donot understand y PTI put a stupid logo at end, it is not related.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Masoom_Darinda

Oscar said:


> Today (15-9-2014), Mr Rehman Malik kept PK-370 delayed for 2 hours for himself while the rest of the 220 passengers waiting. At first the PIA staff lied to the passengers citing "technical reasons" but eventually one passenger made them spill the beans. The passengers refused to let Rehman Malik on the plane along with his entourage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=790827897634917




My hats off to the passangers and Imran Khan for awakening the sleeping masses. Now this is what all these politicians are afraid of.


----------



## Bombaywalla

Great job! 

Hilarious how the little mole turned around and scuttled away as soon as he heard raised voices at the aircraft door.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

Bombaywalla said:


> Great job!
> 
> Hilarious how the little mole turned around and scuttled away as soon as he heard raised voices at the aircraft door.


He made a u turn as soon as he saw people yelling. It was hilarious. It's like, wrong door.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bombaywalla

^^ More power to the people who made it happen. May every free-loading pain in the ***, J/F-class travelling sub-continental politician be offloaded, even if they're on time. Scum is scum is scum.


----------



## Jaam92

MAJA AA GIA


----------



## SQ8

AsianUnion said:


> Donot understand y PTI put a stupid logo at end, it is not related.



It has nothing to do with PTI, it is something the entire nation should practice.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SQ8

@Luftwaffe @Norwegian @WishLivePak 
Can we please do this on another thread later. Right now, we have a load of Malik's chamcha's trying to push the thing on ISI or Bureaucrats. Need counters to that on the video page. 
minator90210 - Dailymotion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Oscar said:


> Actual action
> 
> @Jaanbaz @Abu Nasar @Spring Onion @HRK @Luftwaffe @Hyperion@Jazzbot @Aether @Secur @farhanalee7 @balixd @danish falcon @Slav Defence @mafiya @S.U.R.B. @RescueRanger @Pakistanisage @Windjammer @LoveIcon a @Imran Khan @Developereo @Abu Zolfiqar @A.Rafay @Armstrong @VCheng
> @WebMaster @Emmie @Manticore @Fulcrum15 @Chak Bamu@ajpirzada @Horus @Syed.Ali.Haider @Meengla @FaujiHistorian @orangzaib
> 
> 
> 
> Shusshhh!


----------



## HariPrasad

Good Job. 

Ye sale Hamre politician kya samajte hai. Kabhi bhi trian ko ya Bur ko ya plane ko jitna chahe late kar lege. Apni Manmani karege. This is a lesson for all such type of politicians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WishLivePak

Oscar said:


> @Luftwaffe @Norwegian @WishLivePak
> Can we please do this on another thread later. Right now, we have a load of Malik's chamcha's trying to push the thing on ISI or Bureaucrats. Need counters to that on the video page.
> minator90210 - Dailymotion


I wish you luck, you're an honest person.

who is malik chamcha, on a side note?


----------



## SQ8

WishLivePak said:


> I wish you luck, you're an honest person.
> 
> who is malik chamcha, on a side note?



Check video comments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

“This should be recorded, Rahman Malik has been off loaded”

This was one of the best parts in the video.

Maybe he was busy finding the _nara_ for his _Shalwar_
or
Maybe he got stuck in the traffic
or
Maybe he was waiting for a security report form his contacts in MOI before boarding the plane.

Snow ball has rolled from the top of the mountain and is gaining mass and momentum day by day as it is coming towards the politicians, but the politicians are seeing it coming and running away and also denying it’s existence.


----------



## The Sultan Erdogan

Junaid B said:


> Yaara mazaa aagya Sachii... *Credit goes to Imran Khan*.. RESPECT



Exactly.

He has awaken Pakistan and shook the status-quo feudal over-lords of Pakistani masses to the core.

I see my reflection in Imran Khan. I did the same in Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Missile

and the famous Rehman Malik saab





And Rehman Malik saab Tweeted Later On



> The PIA flight was not delayed for me.I saw one guy looked to be drunk shouting at PIA and I decided to return as the door was closed





> I demand open enquiry if it was delayed for me.i sensed it that some one is playing dirty and it was good avoid the situation.No delay forme





> I hv morale courage to apologise if I had caused the delay and what influence do I hv on PIA to delay it.i demand an enquiry into it.





> I am neither a VIP nor ever I behave VIP.I travel economy class.i saw two passengers abusing PIA.i saw them and returned to the lounge.





> “shahidalabbasi: SenRehmanMalik i think PIA higher authorities must investigate.”yes I agree sir the two hour delay was not for me.





> The flt was announced to be delayed at 6pm till 830.i suffered equally.i reached at 835.it is wrongly thought that delay was b/c of me





> I think I shd not waste more time on this .Shouting on others with out fault is not justified.let us hv some decency to respect others.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aamerjamal

We all must supported such Acts. Salute you who ever initiate it....


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Thread is Already posted in poltical video section of this forum


----------



## Crypto

The Sultan Erdogan said:


> Exactly.
> 
> He has awaken Pakistan and shook the status-quo feudal over-lords of Pakistani masses to the core.
> 
> I see my reflection in Imran Khan. *I did the same in Turkey*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aamerjamal

Awesome work, Fight for your Rights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aamerjamal

not end but may be beginning of the end


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Crypto said:


>


he thinks he is erdogan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

This is just start. Still long way to go... We should hang corrupt politicians, bring money at home. Here, VIP culture is everywhere. They are powerful , They kills people anyone standing for their right, threatens their families, kidnap them. 
We need to change this system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qamar1990

aamerjamal said:


> We all must supported such Acts. Salute you who ever initiate it....


@oscar….
you got another salute…

@Oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

Proudpakistaniguy said:


> Thread is Already posted in poltical video section of this forum


There has been 4 threads about it so far. Specially when where one users put PMLn in title and only lists PMLn mpa. Funny how he had posted in 2 other threads before making seperate thread to push his agenda.

Mods need to combine all threads


----------



## aamerjamal

if its you @Oscar then BIG Kiss for you , proud to a Defence PK member


----------



## Pakistani till death

This is called tabdeeli anay nahi wali tabdeeli aa gai hai
The good things these protests have caused is that now the people realise they are a power and can stand up to politicians and yes this is a spark which will result in similar instances throughout the country. Now the only problem left is the feudal system which will only end if a democratic party comes in power

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

WishLivePak said:


> There has been 4 threads about it so far. Specially when where one users put PMLn in title and only lists PMLn mpa. Funny how he had posted in 2 other threads before making seperate thread to push his agenda.
> 
> Mods need to combine all threads




oye noora leaguer if we put PML N in it then it will be PPP Vs PML N and you know well that atleast PPP jiyalas have more loyalty than sirri paee leaguers

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jzaib

Then they ask where is the change .... Tabdeli tu ay chuki ha ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

hayeee iss becharay Ramesh ko kyun awain hee insult kia.

Rehman Malik tak to theek tha


----------



## JonAsad

i have heard there is a hit on the uploader-
unfortunately his and some others details were taken from passenger list-
Be careful-


----------



## Jzaib

WishLivePak said:


> There has been 4 threads about it so far. Specially when where one users put PMLn in title and only lists PMLn mpa. Funny how he had posted in 2 other threads before making seperate thread to push his agenda.
> 
> Mods need to combine all threads


people should have gone to court and police ... u must be thinking about it .


----------



## Horseman

Missile said:


> and the famous Rehman Malik saab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Rehman Malik saab Tweeted Later On



This is really great


----------



## Panther 57

Spring Onion said:


> hayeee iss becharay Ramesh ko kyun awain hee insult kia.
> 
> Rehman Malik tak to theek tha


When PPP came into power in previous elections. 

These ministers were authorised to travel economy plus. This Mr Rehman Malik was travelling on one of these flights along with his cronies. after take off he went to Business class and asked people to move back as he wanted to have meeting with his cronies in business class. He by force got business class vacated. I am happy that he was thrown out of the aircraft. I think this is the change these dharnas have brought in. My salute to those who took this stand.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EagleEyes

JonAsad said:


> i have heard there is a hit on the uploader-
> unfortunately his and some others details were taken from passenger list-
> Be careful-



They cant do shit. This is a new Pakistan. Rehman Malik should be careful of Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Spring Onion

<(") (^^^)


----------



## Albatross

A big boost to IK's movement it would be interesting to see how he and his party utilize this incident to wake up Pakistani's even further.


----------



## Amaa'n

Lmao - though i have respect for the guy, vut noway in hell he serves a VIP treatment - if Govt wants him that bad in Islo, get a damn charter for him ---- good one and hats off --- how many passengers are they going to kill, whole plane witnessed...hehehe

@Oscar @Fulcrum15 keeping everything aside and how we feel about the video - does this not fall under Hijack by the passenger??
in video is pretty clear, who were giving the orders and who had the control over the plane


----------



## EagleEyes

balixd said:


> Lmao - though i have respect for the guy, vut noway in hell he serves a VIP treatment - if Govt wants him that bad in Islo, get a damn charter for him ---- good one and hats off --- how many passengers are they going to kill, whole plane witnessed...hehehe
> 
> @Oscar @Fulcrum15 keeping everything aside and how we feel about the video - does this not fall under Hijack by the passenger??
> in video is pretty clear, who were giving the orders and who had the control over the plane


You do realize the video recorder is Oscar himself?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WishLivePak

WebMaster said:


> They cant do shit. This is a new Pakistan. Rehman Malik should be careful of Pakistanis.


PIA still on his side..*PIA lying to save rehman*

@Oscar Oscar, please edit your video and put the image mentioned below and help everyone by getting this spokesperson fired. Next time we won't have any liar protecting politcians. You can reupload video on same link I believe.



> PIA spokesperson Mashood Tajwar, while speaking to _Express News_, said the flight was delayed due to technical reasons and not because of any VIP.
> 
> “*The plane had not arrived from Islamabad on time *and hence could not take off as scheduled earlier,” he said, adding that the passengers were informed about the delay through SMS.
> 
> He said the airline will investigate why the two passengers were not allowed to board the plane even though the delay was not their fault.



The plane was scheduled to land at 11:55, but it actually landed at 12:02. Another big lie. Here's proof. AP-BGR - Pakistan Int. Airlines - Aircraft info and flight history - Flightradar24

You'll see how the delay of pk370 has delayed subsequent flights. To Oscar, you should take the matter to someone if you know. The PIA spokesperson needs to be kicked from his job like Rehman from plane,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syedali73

balixd said:


> Lmao - though i have respect for the guy, vut noway in hell he serves a VIP treatment - if Govt wants him that bad in Islo, get a damn charter for him ---- good one and hats off --- how many passengers are they going to kill, whole plane witnessed...hehehe
> 
> @Oscar @Fulcrum15 keeping everything aside and how we feel about the video - does this not fall under Hijack by the passenger??
> in video is pretty clear, who were giving the orders and who had the control over the plane


Hijacked by the passengers who were sitting in that metal cylinder for 2 hours without air-cons running or by Mr. Malik/PIA officials who made the plane waiting for all this time? Yaar is mulk mein ganga ulti hi kyon behti hey? Why we cant think straight?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Amaa'n

WebMaster said:


> You do realize the video recorder is Oscar himself?


OMG, really  - Oscar bhai, itna ghoosa ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Enlightened Moderation in it's true essence. 
This is what should be termed .... INQALAB......it will set a precedent.


----------



## Amaa'n

syedali73 said:


> Hijacked by the passengers who were sitting in that metal cylinder for 2 hours without air-cons running or by Mr. Malik/PIA officials who made the plane waiting for all this time? Yaar is mulk mein ganga ulti hi kyon behti hey? Why we cant think straight?


no no dear, you got me wrong - I fully stand with the passengers and would have been there at the front, and when people start to stand for their rights then legal or illegal doesnt matter - 
but being on the forum, i think we should also try to show the other side too --- and i could be wrong too, but no harm in asking, no?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Horseman

Watch full video 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=695674397189322

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ice_man

this is great! We need this type of end to VIP freaking culture.

too long have we waited for these self proclaimed Pharaohs!!


However next time plane should fly off! no need to wait for these dogs, 250 people got delayed for these people. The crew should not even wait for PM if he is late. 

No need for drama just fly off!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syedali73

This is not the end of the VIP culture in Pakistan but consider it a small dent, or first drop of rain. It remains to be seen if these clouds of change continue to pour or get evaporated in the heat of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Mugwop said:


> They also made them wait for 2 hours without air conditioning,Plus I also had some bad experience with PIA and the airport at RWP. :-(


hehehehe....I had some similar encounter at Karachi airport flight was delayed for some 4-5 hrs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JonAsad

Akheilos said:


> hehehehe....I had some similar encounter at Karachi airport flight was delayed for some 4-5 hrs


Suffer like the rest of Pakistanis do- -



WebMaster said:


> They cant do shit. This is a new Pakistan. Rehman Malik should be careful of Pakistanis.



New Pakistan is in the making- its in the process and during the process casualties do happen- 
He shouldn't have revealed his identity yet- and now should be careful-
and God Bless him for paving the way-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Panther 57

Missile said:


> and the famous Rehman Malik saab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Rehman Malik saab Tweeted Later On


بھت بے آبرو ہو کر تیرے کوچے سے ہم نکلے۔ شرم تم کو مگر نہیں آتیأ


----------



## RayKalm

LoveIcon said:


> That was great show, all mango citizen should follow and rise up against this VIP culture.



But PMNL supporters love the corrupt Pakistan. Why should they change?



Bratva said:


> Senator Malik speaking a lie with such a confidence that it puts me to shame !
> 
> View attachment 51314



He's trying to save himself now now that the whole of Pakistan has witnessed his act. All lies and stupidity coming from in.


----------



## Dubious

Crypto said:


>


i had the exact same confusion with another 1 of his posts


----------



## Leader

People awakening and thanks to you know who..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

JonAsad said:


> Suffer like the rest of Pakistanis do- -


Haan deeth quom ki terhan I still travel via PIA 



JonAsad said:


> *i have heard* there is a hit on the uploader-
> unfortunately his and some others details were taken from passenger list-
> Be careful-


Tayray kaan kidher kidher hain?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasan A

I need to contact owner of this video, I'm being contacted by a foreign journalist on Twitter with handle @buileshuibhne to find the owner of this video. Plz contact me here or the person directly.


----------



## JonAsad

Akheilos said:


> Haan deeth quom ki terhan I still travel via PIA


i know you- you travel PIA because its cheaper than anything from UK- -

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

JonAsad said:


> i know you- you travel PIA because its cheaper than anything from UK- -


Well the it isnt that cheap last time I went it was £820 and previously I went it was £503...season par depend kerta hai.....

And mind you the only reason we use it ..its coz it is direct while Emirates and Qatar airways there are stops in their cities like Dubai and Doha (less holidays so cant waste too much time/ days) ...while PIA is non stop....


----------



## fatman17

serves him right.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jzaib

Bhayion tabdeeli ay nhie rahi tabdeeli ay chuki ha ... PTI ne Qooom ko jagha dya ha ...



ice_man said:


> this is great! We need this type of end to VIP freaking culture.
> 
> too long have we waited for these self proclaimed Pharaohs!!
> 
> 
> However next time plane should fly off! no need to wait for these dogs, 250 people got delayed for these people. The crew should not even wait for PM if he is late.
> 
> No need for drama just fly off!


Bro two officer have be suspended by the government. This is the kinda of people u support .


----------



## Strike X

PIA spokesperson Mashood Tajwar, while speaking to _Express News_, said the flight was delayed due to technical reasons and not because of any VIP.

“The plane had not arrived from Islamabad on time and hence could not take off as scheduled earlier,” he said, adding that the passengers were informed about the delay through SMS.

He said the airline will investigate why the two passengers were not allowed to board the plane even though the delay was not their fault.
*
BULLSH!T
*
PIA suspends staff over ‘unnecessary’ delay after Rehman Malik video goes viral – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

forcetrip said:


> Pleasant surprise. Maybe you will come along to appreciate other rebellions as well.



May be. May be not.


----------



## SQ8

To those "parties" taking credit for this by saying this was because of their protest. THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE PAT-PTI DHARNA. THESE PEOPLE ARE SIMPLY FED UP AND TOOK ACTION REGARDLESS OF WHAT IS HAPPENING AT D-CHOWK. THAT EVENT HAD ZERO EFFECT ON THE RESPONSE OF THE PASSENGERS.



Leader said:


> People awakening and thanks to you know who..



*You know who had JACK SHIT to do with this. The gentleman making this video has been like this for 27 years of my life. IK had NOTHING to do with it and it is SHAMEFUL for him or his supporters to try and take credit.*

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
8


----------



## thesolar65



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Knight Rider

i have spread it on Facebook and i am still Laughing how Rehman Malik ran away.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Jzaib said:


> Bhayion tabdeeli ay nhie rahi tabdeeli ay chuki ha ... PTI ne Qooom ko jagha dya ha ... .



PTI had JACK SHIT to with this. The person making the video has been like this since I was born. It is shameful for PTI to take credit for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jzaib

Oscar said:


> PTI had JACK SHIT to with this. The person making the video has been like this since I was born. It is shameful for PTI to take credit for it.


r u trying to be dictator and forcing ur opinion on me?


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Oscar said:


> To those "parties" taking credit for this by saying this was because of their protest. THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE PAT-PTI DHARNA. THESE PEOPLE ARE SIMPLY FED UP AND TOOK ACTION REGARDLESS OF WHAT IS HAPPENING AT D-CHOWK. THAT EVENT HAD ZERO EFFECT ON THE RESPONSE OF THE PASSENGERS.
> 
> 
> 
> *You know who had JACK SHIT to do with this. The gentleman making this video has been like this for 27 years of my life. IK had NOTHING to do with it and it is SHAMEFUL for him or his supporters to try and take credit.*


sir is that you in the blue shalwar kameez?


----------



## Leader

Oscar said:


> To those "parties" taking credit for this by saying this was because of their protest. THIS HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE PAT-PTI DHARNA. THESE PEOPLE ARE SIMPLY FED UP AND TOOK ACTION REGARDLESS OF WHAT IS HAPPENING AT D-CHOWK. THAT EVENT HAD ZERO EFFECT ON THE RESPONSE OF THE PASSENGERS.
> 
> 
> 
> *You know who had JACK SHIT to do with this. The gentleman making this video has been like this for 27 years of my life. IK had NOTHING to do with it and it is SHAMEFUL for him or his supporters to try and take credit.*



Yeah and he didnt do jack about it for 68 years.. and eventually got instigated to take a stand !!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Strike X

Oscar said:


> PTI had JACK SHIT to with this. The person making the video has been like this since I was born. It is shameful for PTI to take credit for it.



If you originally recorded this, I give you much credit for it! 

I understand that VIDEO have nothing to do with PTI but IK is being successful to awaken the young generation and to some extent the whole nation.

Pakistanis HAVE woken up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bang Galore

Was just shown on Indian news channels too.

Btw, Rehman Malik was true to form....what a quick U-turn that was.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Jzaib said:


> r u trying to be dictator and forcing ur opinion on me?



Yes I am , because your opinion is full of bull. Can you have the man making the video testify that it was "because of PTI"? If not then you are attributing false statements to him and are essentially open to libel action and ban.



Strike X said:


> If you originally recorded this, I give you much credit for it!
> 
> I understand that VIDEO have nothing to do with PTI but IK is being successful to awaken the young generation and to some extent the whole nation.
> 
> Pakistanis HAVE woken up.



Not the person recording the video and he had NOTHING to do with it. This person has had the same awake attitude for years. It is one thing to appreciate it, one thing to shamefully steal credit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Hey @Oscar, any comments on this development?

PIA suspends staff over delay in take-off - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

*PIA suspends staff over delay in take-off*
By Dawn.com
Published about an hour ago





Screengrabs from the viral video


KARACHI: *Two employees of national carrier Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) have been suspended over the delayed take-off of an Islamabad-bound plane that pushed angry passengers to prevent two lawmakers from boarding.*

PIA spokesperson Mashood Tajwar confirmed to Dawn that shift manager Nadeem Abro and terminal manager Shehzad have been suspended due to the delayed take-off of PK-370.

“After the initial delay which was due to technical reasons, the plane was delayed for a further 15 to 20 minutes,” Tajwar said. “They have been suspended for this unnecessary delay.”

PIA's flight PK-370 was scheduled to depart from Karachi's Jinnah International Airport at 7PM but passengers say it was delayed by more than two and a half hours. Irate passengers hurled abuse at Pakistan People's Party (PPP) Senator Rehman Malik and PML-N MNA Dr Ramesh Kumar Wakwani for the delay, which they said was an example of 'VIP culture' that allows influential people to call in favours.

Malik has denied that the delay had to do with him, and said that take-off was delayed due to a technical fault. PIA confirmed that the delay was due to a technical fault, but later said that there was a "further unnecessary delay" that resulted in action against PIA staff.

*The incident — which was filmed and uploaded to video-sharing site Dailymotion — has created a storm on social media, with users applauding the passengers of PK-370 for successfully barring the lawmakers from boarding the aircraft.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Leader said:


> Yeah and he didnt do jack about it for 68 years.. and eventually got instigated to take a stand !!



He's been doing this while you were sucking on your mothers tits. The only difference now is the smartphone allowed this to be recorded.



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Hey @Oscar, any comments on this development?
> 
> PIA suspends staff over delay in take-off - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> 
> *PIA suspends staff over delay in take-off*
> By Dawn.com
> Published about an hour ago
> View attachment 52825
> 
> Screengrabs from the viral video
> 
> 
> KARACHI: *Two employees of national carrier Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) have been suspended over the delayed take-off of an Islamabad-bound plane that pushed angry passengers to prevent two lawmakers from boarding.*
> 
> PIA spokesperson Mashood Tajwar confirmed to Dawn that shift manager Nadeem Abro and terminal manager Shehzad have been suspended due to the delayed take-off of PK-370.
> 
> “After the initial delay which was due to technical reasons, the plane was delayed for a further 15 to 20 minutes,” Tajwar said. “They have been suspended for this unnecessary delay.”
> 
> PIA's flight PK-370 was scheduled to depart from Karachi's Jinnah International Airport at 7PM but passengers say it was delayed by more than two and a half hours. Irate passengers hurled abuse at Pakistan People's Party (PPP) Senator Rehman Malik and PML-N MNA Dr Ramesh Kumar Wakwani for the delay, which they said was an example of 'VIP culture' that allows influential people to call in favours.
> 
> Malik has denied that the delay had to do with him, and said that take-off was delayed due to a technical fault. PIA confirmed that the delay was due to a technical fault, but later said that there was a "further unnecessary delay" that resulted in action against PIA staff.
> 
> *The incident — which was filmed and uploaded to video-sharing site Dailymotion — has created a storm on social media, with users applauding the passengers of PK-370 for successfully barring the lawmakers from boarding the aircraft.*



The pilots testified to there being ZERO technical issues with the 777.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Panther 57

@WebMaster duplicate thread suggest it should be merged with End of VIP culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> The pilots testified to there being ZERO technical issues with the 777.



That may be true, but, just like I predicted, it is only the staff who will pay the price and the next time they will know to keep their mouths shut. The system goes on.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

WishLivePak said:


> He made a u turn as soon as he saw people yelling. It was hilarious. It's like, wrong door.



In view of above what if a revolution happens and he hears crowds shouting at his home door, and what if someone just fires few shots in the air using an air gun, just imagine his condition.

Same applies to each and every politician, from the tender chick to the old aged donkeys (sorry horses).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Oscar said:


> He's been doing this while you were sucking on your mothers tits. The only difference now is the smartphone allowed this to be recorded.
> 
> 
> 
> The pilots testified to there being ZERO technical issues with the 777.



atleast Rehman Malik thinks that it were PTI supporters who did this... and I am sure that it is instigated by PTI, its evident.


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> That may be true, but, just like I predicted, it is only the staff who will pay the price and the next time they will know to keep their mouths shut. The system goes on.



Sadly it will go on. Specifically because if today a former minister was taken out, everyone from the MPAs,MNAs and so on will lose the main reason they get into this profession. And the sycophants that thrive via this, that work like remoras alongside sharks to get ahead will ensure that this system continues. Look at the fake credit PTI is taking for example, it is one thing to appreciate it..and another to say that it is because of them.



Leader said:


> atleast Rehman Malik thinks that it were PTI supporters who did this... and I am sure that it is instigated by PTI, its evident.



That if he does, that is his issue. It is shameful that a person's original ideas and actions are being taken credit for by a political movement for political gain. It is wonderful that such appreciation is given for the actions, but please have the moral integrity to not take credit for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al Bhatti

Great People to fly with.

“great people” like him were Off loaded like garbage, now PIA cannot fly.


----------



## Leader

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511694936027062273


----------



## WishLivePak

Oscar said:


> He's been doing this while you were sucking on your mothers tits. The only difference now is the smartphone allowed this to be recorded.
> 
> 
> 
> The pilots testified to there being ZERO technical issues with the 777.


That's a bad personal attack, mother thing. Xoming from a mod, not nice.

Also ignore jzaib, he's known troll. Drives everyone  with his troll/idiotic statements

Also aircraft was a310, not 777.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

Oscar said:


> That if he does, that is his issue. It is shameful that a person's original ideas and actions are being taken credit for by a political movement for political gain. It is wonderful that such appreciation is given for the actions, but please have the moral integrity to not take credit for it.



you may hold on to your bias, but fact of the matter is it would not have made it up to here, had it not been PTI's constant agitation against such culture... PTI also set an example in KP by ending VIP culture. 









education and health minister, one is from coalition partner party.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bluesilhouette

Oscar said:


> Today (15-9-2014), Mr Rehman Malik kept PK-370 delayed for 2 hours for himself while the rest of the 220 passengers were waiting. At first the PIA staff lied to the passengers citing "technical reasons" but eventually one passenger made them spill the beans. The passengers refused to let Rehman Malik on the plane along with his entourage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=790827897634917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======



Wish k aisa Abid Sher Ali k saath ho, phir zayda maza ayega in VIPs k band bajnay ka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strike X

@Oscar 

Relax, you taking really personal.

Everyone have different opinion.

If you read the article PIA suspends staff over flight delay after Rehman Malik video goes viral – The Express Tribune

Nothing in the Article and attached Videos mention about PTI

If you read the comments there, some people felt nation have waken up because of Imran Khan. That is good thing..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ice_man

Jzaib said:


> Bhayion tabdeeli ay nhie rahi tabdeeli ay chuki ha ... PTI ne Qooom ko jagha dya ha ...
> 
> 
> Bro two officer have be suspended by the government. This is the kinda of people u support .



oh bhai did you read what i wrote? 

I said great work good all these pharaoh should be kicked out for delaying flights. however, next time they should not let 250 people wait for 2 hours and suffer. Fly away without these dogs. 

Leave these people stranded on airport like you and I if we are late.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Leader said:


> you may hold on to your bias, but fact of the matter is it would not have made it up to here, had it not been PTI's constant agitation against such culture... PTI also set an example in KP by ending VIP culture.
> 
> View attachment 52877
> View attachment 52878
> 
> 
> education and health minister, one is from coalition partner party.



I absolutely appreciate that. BUT YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO CLAIM "OWNERSHIP" for the actions of the person in the video based on your parties beliefs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesilhouette

Leader said:


> you may hold on to your bias, but fact of the matter is it would not have made it up to here, had it not been PTI's constant agitation against such culture... PTI also set an example in KP by ending VIP culture.
> 
> View attachment 52877
> View attachment 52878
> 
> 
> education and health minister, one is from coalition partner party.



*Tabdeeli aa nahin rahi, tabdeeli aa chuki hai *

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

Strike X said:


> @Oscar
> 
> Relax, you taking really *personal*.
> 
> Everyone have different opinion.
> 
> If you read the article PIA suspends staff over flight delay after Rehman Malik video goes viral – The Express Tribune
> 
> Nothing in the Article and attached Videos mention about PTI
> 
> If you read the comments there, some people felt nation have waken up because of Imran Khan. That is good thing..



It is a PERSONAL matter with the video, that should suffice then.

It is a different opinion on what people feel, but the party and its leaders should not take credit for it as they are shamefully on television.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WishLivePak

Leader said:


> you may hold on to your bias, but fact of the matter is it would not have made it up to here, had it not been PTI's constant agitation against such culture... PTI also set an example in KP by ending VIP culture.
> 
> View attachment 52877
> View attachment 52878
> 
> 
> education and health minister, one is from coalition partner party.


When the cameraman is saying he has no influence from PTI, why do you keep insisting it is due to PTI?

It's just like other guy who combiend all 3 OP's video and put pti propganda in end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WishLivePak

Strike X said:


> @Oscar
> 
> Relax, you taking really personal.
> 
> Everyone have different opinion.
> 
> If you read the article PIA suspends staff over flight delay after Rehman Malik video goes viral – The Express Tribune
> 
> Nothing in the Article and attached Videos mention about PTI
> 
> If you read the comments there, some people felt nation have waken up because of Imran Khan. That is good thing..


Aren't you the one who posted imran propganda at end of video?

And here you say nothing is related to PTI.

Bunch of kids accusing mod of being potian. You know what, this is all due to MQM. It's my opinion, can you deal with it? Also Oscar is MQM worker and he gets bhatta. It's my opinion as well. 

Idiocy is plenty on the interwebz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Leader said:


> I have no way to verify this claim, secondly it was not about one person, if you want him alone to take credit, this is another bias of yours. nothing more...
> 
> like I said you dont want to appreciate PTI, its your problem, but the fact is clearly evident !



Then I have no reason to keep you on my thread. GTFO.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

WishLivePak said:


> God statement = bad. Just ban thread these people if such postings are illegal per terms.
> 
> You're only getting your mouth dirty. In the end, you're no different than these people.



True that, there is no use arguing with brainwashed idiots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Knight Rider

PIA suspends staff because there are Black Sheeps working for Dirty Politicians.But we will soon see the end of VIP culture in Pakistan.As Pakistani Nation is Rising with Dignity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

Knight Rider said:


> PIA suspends staff because there are Black Sheeps working for Dirty Politicians.But we will soon see the end of VIP culture in Pakistan.As Pakistani Nation is Rising with Dignity.


Sadly, it would likely be innocent staff getting fired. Like law minister being qurbani bakra. Not that he's innocent, but irrelvant person



Oscar said:


> True that, there is no use arguing with brainwashed idiots.


Just a suggestion, if you're going to delete posts that are off topic, you should edit your posts and remove quotes. Because technically, the said people post is still there.

It's like someone post dead man picture, mod quotes it, then deletes the post. The picture is still there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strike X

Oscar said:


> It is a PERSONAL matter with the video, that should suffice then.
> 
> It is a different opinion on what people feel, but the party and its leaders should not take credit for it as they are shamefully on television.



PTI employees and Imran Khan did not take credit but they might have spread awareness about that video. Nothing wrong with that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

WishLivePak said:


> Sadly, it would likely be innocent staff getting fired. Like law minister being qurbani bakra. Not that he's innocent, but irrelvant person
> 
> 
> Just a suggestion, if you're going to delete posts that are off topic, you should edit your posts and remove quotes. Because technically, the said people post is still there.
> 
> It's like someone post dead man picture, mod quotes it, then deletes the post. The picture is still there.



No that is fine. I require them to be there.
In either case, this action had NOTHING to do with "TABDEELI" or PTI Dharna. Appreciating the actions is one thing, taking fake credit for it is another.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FarmanCH

awesome.... feeling alive today


----------



## Spring Onion

Knight Rider said:


> PIA suspends staff because there are Black Sheeps working for Dirty Politicians.But we will soon see the end of VIP culture in Pakistan.As Pakistani Nation is Rising with Dignity.



 no it wont end. and neither we are rising with dignity or without dignity.


----------



## WishLivePak

Strike X said:


> PTI employees and Imran Khan did not take credit but they might have spread awareness about that video. Nothing wrong with that.


There is video where pti worker is helping people, though he isn't wearing any pti shown clothes. Then I use that video and put mqm propaganda in the end, is that ok?

You did wrong, admit it. PTI did not raise any awareness. This is common sense awareness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Oscar said:


> I absolutely appreciate that. BUT YOU HAVE NO RIGHT TO CLAIM "OWNERSHIP" for the actions of the person in the video based on your parties beliefs.



 ZH official page also posted it 

oscarya teray action k bohat say credit holders hain heheheheh


----------



## WishLivePak

Oscar said:


> No that is fine. I require them to be there.
> In either case, this action had NOTHING to do with "TABDEELI" or PTI Dharna. Appreciating the actions is one thing, taking fake credit for it is another.


I agree with your second comment.

With first, you did remove few lines from my quote and deleted original post. That was naughty.


----------



## Knight Rider

WishLivePak said:


> Sadly, it would likely be innocent staff getting fired. Like law minister being qurbani bakra. Not that he's innocent, but irrelvant person
> 
> 
> Just a suggestion, if you're going to delete posts that are off topic, you should edit your posts and remove quotes. Because technically, the said people post is still there.
> 
> It's like someone post dead man picture, mod quotes it, then deletes the post. The picture is still there.


Innocent People losing jobs will soon end as politicians are making more enemies then Friends.Every thing in the world has an ending so corrupt politicians will soon see their ending as their ending will be the worst in the world.As i have said before *"Pakistani Nation is Rising with Dignity".




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WishLivePak

Spring Onion said:


> ZH official page also posted it
> 
> oscarya teray action k bohat say credit holders hain heheheheh


who's ZH?


<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>am now leaving by pk 300 and now in the plane.50 minutes delay has been announced who shd be blamed for this delay.PIA or me?Obviously PIA</p>&mdash; Rehman Malik (@SenRehmanMalik) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511700212289523712">September 16, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

liar, it was delayed 24 mins, but arrived 8 mins past original scedhule. Unlike pk370, which arrival was delayed by 2 hours


----------



## SQ8

Strike X said:


> PTI employees and Imran Khan did not take credit but they might have spread awareness about that video. Nothing wrong with that.



Absolutely NOTHING wrong with that and it is fully appreciated. But credit should be given where it is due and not taken. Sadly, Ive heard from all over that PTI workers and representatives are taking credit. It is good that they are spreading awareness, but this has NOTHING to do with their dharna.



WishLivePak said:


> I agree with your second comment.
> 
> With first, you did remove few lines from my quote and deleted original post. That was naughty.



At this point I would request help in spread the latter comment. I appreciate PTI taking initiative to support such actions, but stealing credit is incorrect.



Spring Onion said:


> ZH official page also posted it
> 
> oscarya teray action k bohat say credit holders hain heheheheh



Then those people are the ones on moral loose grounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WishLivePak

Oscar said:


> Absolutely NOTHING wrong with that and it is fully appreciated. But credit should be given where it is due and not taken. Sadly, Ive heard from all over that PTI workers and representatives are taking credit. It is good that they are spreading awareness, but this has NOTHING to do with their dharna.
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I would request help in spread the latter comment. I appreciate PTI taking initiative to support such actions, but stealing credit is incorrect.


Well, not all to be at fault. Rehman called cameraman drunk pti worker in tweets. And people got on the bandwagon.


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> PTI workers and representatives are taking credit.



Maybe somethign to do with him stating so:



Leader said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511694936027062273


@Oscar and it is not just PDF users...everything which is "different" from the norm is equated to PTI....So hold your horses and cannons!


----------



## WishLivePak

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" lang="en"><p>PIA Spokesman confirms to <a href="SAMAA TV (SAMAATV) | Twitter">@SAMAATV</a> the delay was partly due to VIPs</p>&mdash; SAMAA TV (@SAMAATV) <a href="

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511809258900295680">September 16, 2014</a></blockquote>
<script async src="//platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

Oscar said:


> Then those people are the ones on moral loose grounds.



well no i think all of them are appreciating the incident which shows majority is fed up of VIP culture

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Akheilos said:


> Maybe somethign to do with him stating so:
> 
> 
> @Oscar and it is not just PDF users...everything which is *"different" from the norm is equated to PTI*....So hold your horses and cannons!



Including octuplets and hermaphrodites?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> Including octuplets and hermaphrodites?


oh dafa ho!


----------



## Spy Master

Oscar said:


> Then I have no reason to keep you on my thread. GTFO.


Bro why are you taking it so much personal? Credit goes to you no doubt for this, n No one is going to snatch your credit...but the thing is those persons are talking in a large national perspective and in that case deep down in your heart you know who awakens the people... and you must realize that 90% of awam sharing this video are PTI supporters(though right now i hate to write a party name and to divide in Parties)... I hope i have made my point... thankyou..!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

Spring Onion said:


> well no i think all of them are appreciating the incident which shows majority is fed up of VIP culture



Back in 2006 we did not have HD video. Otherwise the gentleman once stood in front of the Navy Chief convoy after they had blocked a route off and an ambulance got stuck. The ambulance was then made to go through while the CNS waited his turn.



Spy Master said:


> Bro why are you taking it so much personal? Credit goes to you no doubt for this, n No one is going to snatch your credit...but the thing is those persons are talking in a large national perspective and in that case deep down in your heart you know who awakens the people... and you must realize that 90% of awam sharing this video are PTI supporters(though right now i hate to write a party name and to divide in Parties)... I hope i have made my point... thankyou..!



I do not disagree with this in a national perspective, but to say that the person did this BECAUSE of PTI or its actions in incorrect and I will oppose the idea and statements wherever I can.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Irfan Baloch

looks like its a given that some VIP is involved whenever there is a delay in a Pakistani flight


I even recall an incident where a passenger from first class was marched out of the plane to make room for some top PPP leader few years back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> I do not disagree with this in a national perspective, but to say that the person did this BECAUSE of PTI or its actions in incorrect and I will oppose the idea and statements wherever I can.


Dude we get your frustration on the equation...

However badmouthing is putting you on the opposition of what this gentleman did...He didnt use no foul words to convey his say and I can only hope you step in those shoes too!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Knight Rider

Oscar said:


> Absolutely NOTHING wrong with that and it is fully appreciated. But credit should be given where it is due and not taken. Sadly, Ive heard from all over that PTI workers and representatives are taking credit. It is good that they are spreading awareness, but this has NOTHING to do with their dharna.
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I would request help in spread the latter comment. I appreciate PTI taking initiative to support such actions, but stealing credit is incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> Then those people are the ones on moral loose grounds.


Yes Imran Khan iS doing this to get people aware.As People Of Karachi,Kashmir,Sargoda have shown improvement. But today i heard on some TV channel that Shahbaz Sharif was been chased by an angry mob.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Akheilos said:


> Dude we get your frustration on the equation...
> 
> However badmouthing is putting you on the opposition of what this gentleman did...He didnt use no foul words to convey his say and I can only hope you step in those shoes too!



That I agree with. However, you can realize the personal nature of the matter and the idiocy of those making such claims. 
Regardless, foul words are inexcusable; just because the member himself is one who uses them on a regular basis, I should not reply in kind.



Knight Rider said:


> Yes Imran Khan iS doing this to get people aware.As People Of Karachi,Kashmir,Sargoda have shown improvement. But today i heard on some TV channel that Shahbaz Sharif was been chased by an angry mob.



That he may be, but in this video's context. Imran Khan had NOTHING to do with it.

If anything, the inspiration for these actions is this

hum dekhenge

laazim hai ke hum bhii dekhenge
hum dekhenge

woh din ke jis kaa waada hai
jo lauh-e-azal pe likhaa hai

hum dekhenge

jab zulm-o-sitam ke koh-e-giraa.n
roo_ii kii tarah uR jaayenge

hum mahkoomo.n ke paa_oo.n tale
yeh dhartii dhaR dhaR dhaRkegii

aur ahl-e-hakam ke sar uupar
jab bijlii kaR kaR kaRkegii

hum dekhenge

jab arz-e-Khudaa ke kaabe se
sab but uThwaaye jaayenge

hum ahl-e-safaa mardood-e-haram
masnad pe biThaaye jaayenge

sab taaj uchhaale jaayenge
sab taKhth giraaye jaayenge

hum dekenge

bus naam rahegaa Allah kaa
jo Gaayab bhii hai haazir bhii
jo manzar bhii hai naazir bhii

uThegaa "ana-l-haqq" kaa naaraa
jo main bhii hoo.n aur tum bhii ho

aur raaj karegii Khalq-e-Khudaa
jo main bhii hoo.n aur tum bhii ho

hum dekhenge

laazim hai ke hum bhii dekhenge

hum dekhenge

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Spy Master

Oscar said:


> That I agree with. However, you can realize the personal nature of the matter and the idiocy of those making such claims.
> Regardless, foul words are inexcusable; just because the member himself is one who uses them on a regular basis, I should not reply in kind.
> 
> 
> 
> That he may be, but in this video's context. Imran Khan had NOTHING to do with it.


if i were you i would write my name as a watermark on this video but you posted it everywhere without itt, now it is understood that the people will think it in IK perspective, so if i were your friend i would tell you to calm down rather than the one( the one jo constantly apki HAN mai HAN keh kr apko gusa dila rha hai).....!



Oscar said:


> That I agree with. However, you can realize the personal nature of the matter and the idiocy of those making such claims.
> Regardless, foul words are inexcusable; just because the member himself is one who uses them on a regular basis, I should not reply in kind.


On a lighter note... i am 21 years old,so should i call you Bro or Uncle?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Strike X

Oscar said:


> Absolutely NOTHING wrong with that and it is fully appreciated. *But credit should be given where it is due* and not taken. Sadly, Ive heard from all over that PTI workers and representatives are taking credit. It is good that they are spreading awareness, but this has NOTHING to do with their dharna.



Video has been shared to thousands of followers on Twitter and Facebook.

How would people would know who to give credit too. 

I wish you should have added water mark on the video.


----------



## Spy Master

Strike X said:


> Video has been shared to thousands of followers on Twitter and Facebook.
> 
> How would people would know who to give credit too.
> 
> I wish you should have added water mark on the video.


At last someone got the point...!


----------



## SQ8

Strike X said:


> Video has been shared to thousands of followers on Twitter and Facebook.
> 
> How would people would know who to give credit too.
> 
> I wish you should have added water mark on the video.



The video was uploaded at 2 am in the morning, I was dead tired by then. In either case, I did not want credit for the VIDEO.. but only feel the actions deserve the rightful credit where it is due.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Knight Rider

Oscar said:


> That I agree with. However, you can realize the personal nature of the matter and the idiocy of those making such claims.
> Regardless, foul words are inexcusable; just because the member himself is one who uses them on a regular basis, I should not reply in kind.
> 
> 
> 
> That he may be, but in this video's context. Imran Khan had NOTHING to do with it.
> 
> If anything, the inspiration for these actions is this
> 
> hum dekhenge
> 
> laazim hai ke hum bhii dekhenge
> hum dekhenge
> 
> woh din ke jis kaa waada hai
> jo lauh-e-azal pe likhaa hai
> 
> hum dekhenge
> 
> jab zulm-o-sitam ke koh-e-giraa.n
> roo_ii kii tarah uR jaayenge
> 
> hum mahkoomo.n ke paa_oo.n tale
> yeh dhartii dhaR dhaR dhaRkegii
> 
> aur ahl-e-hakam ke sar uupar
> jab bijlii kaR kaR kaRkegii
> 
> hum dekhenge
> 
> jab arz-e-Khudaa ke kaabe se
> sab but uThwaaye jaayenge
> 
> hum ahl-e-safaa mardood-e-haram
> masnad pe biThaaye jaayenge
> 
> sab taaj uchhaale jaayenge
> sab taKhth giraaye jaayenge
> 
> hum dekenge
> 
> bus naam rahegaa Allah kaa
> jo Gaayab bhii hai haazir bhii
> jo manzar bhii hai naazir bhii
> 
> uThegaa "ana-l-haqq" kaa naaraa
> jo main bhii hoo.n aur tum bhii ho
> 
> aur raaj karegii Khalq-e-Khudaa
> jo main bhii hoo.n aur tum bhii ho
> 
> hum dekhenge
> 
> laazim hai ke hum bhii dekhenge
> 
> hum dekhenge


Bro i am just counting the days of corrupt politicians whether they belong to any party.I just want to see the Pakistani Nation Strong and nothing more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Oscar said:


> That I agree with. However, you can realize the personal nature of the matter and the idiocy of those making such claims.
> Regardless, foul words are inexcusable; just because the member himself is one who uses them on a regular basis, I should not reply in kind.



Well, for some they have not seen many stand up against goons and like you said there was no HD camera in hand to showcase such bravery....

However for some how the scenario unfolded itself esp when IK is asking the quom to wake up (and it is fast becoming a *trend*) and then a video of (already awaken people) pops up...just like people do their maths on other stuff they formulated and equation on this...

One can only be nice, polite and clarify it however to go on as a dictator and akr is not helping the least bit...

1 off topic analogy:

People see things against Islam and continuously see it and equate it to Islam coz no one is clarifying it and it has kind of gone in with the *trend*...


----------



## forcetrip

The result of this agitation will be obviously more burden on the national treasury. You just gave all these thieves another reason to take private planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Crypto

Look at this vermin
Awami nomainday

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## janon

LOL. Excellent job by the passengers. This VVIP culture in the subcontinent has to end. If somebody wants an airplane to wait for him, let him get a private jet. How dare they waste some 500+ person hours for the sake of one person who will not turn up on time? I especially liked one passenger's comment to him that "We have put up with this for 68 years. No more!"

Compare this to pictures of European leaders, including heads of state, taking the train to work everyday. They don't even expect to get a seat for being a VIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

Irfan Baloch said:


> looks like its a given that some VIP is involved whenever there is a delay in a Pakistani flight
> 
> 
> I even recall an incident where a passenger from first class was marched out of the plane to make room for some top PPP leader few years back.



Bro that's nothing, if some *V*ery *I*mportant *P*igs needs to be transported, PIA will delay scheduled flight (for hours on technical grounds) to deliver piggy cargo first - it happens frequently with flights to/from smaller cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spy Master

Oscar said:


> The video was uploaded at 2 am in the morning, I was dead tired by then. In either case, I did not want credit for the VIDEO.. but only feel the actions deserve the rightful credit where it is due.


Sir everyone salutes you for this...who knows if you didnt inspired 1000s ,not 100s but someone,someone stands up next time against these TYRANTS only by your action...!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Knight Rider

Crypto said:


> Look at this vermin
> Awami nomainday
> View attachment 52995


when he's going to be chased.


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Sadly it will go on. Specifically because if today a former minister was taken out, everyone from the MPAs,MNAs and so on will lose the main reason they get into this profession. And the sycophants that thrive via this, that work like remoras alongside sharks to get ahead will ensure that this system continues. Look at the fake credit PTI is taking for example, it is one thing to appreciate it..and another to say that it is because of them.



I agree with what you have said here Sir. All that this video will achieve is the ruined careers of those two employees, that is all.


----------



## Crypto

Knight Rider said:


> when he's going to be chased.


Seriously he should have s


Oscar said:


> The video was uploaded at 2 am in the morning, I was dead tired by then. In either case, I did not want credit for the VIDEO.. but only feel the actions deserve the rightful credit where it is due.


Dude spill your beans 
Was it you giving the serve ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

Crypto said:


> Dude spill your beans
> Was it you giving the serve ?


I already asked he didnt tell me anything


----------



## JonAsad

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> I agree with what you have said here Sir. All that this video will achieve is the ruined careers of those two employees, that is all.



what do you think will happen if next time PIA employees are asked to delay take off because of a VIP passenger?- what will PIA employees do?-
and what of the passengers if their flight is delayed unexpectedly and some VIP boards few hours later?-

you have doubts what will happen?- me too- the PIA employees will have doubts too- so does the passengers- even politicians- MPA's & MNA's will have doubt as to what to expect when they delay a flight and board the plane late- and being doubtful is a start- a good start- i must say-

before that no body bothered and the privileged became norm -culture- things are changing and the video testifies to that- 
a doubt is a powerful start and some times a weapon--

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

When I first read the title thread I thought he was thrown off a flying plane. Guess shall have to wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Knight Rider

Crypto said:


> Seriously he should have s
> 
> Dude spill your beans
> Was it you giving the serve ?


Well i just live right next to him.Should i get a mob with Torches and Forks and chase him.That would be alot of Fun for me and the mob.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

Hasan A said:


> I was on the same plane when it happened. It was not just one passenger who made this possible. It was a team effort but the guy who initiated it all was Arjumand Hussain.


Sir, you and your fellow passengers are an inspiration for a billion people here. I hope and pray that the same thing happens in India every time a motley politician wastes people's time or money. Aam aadmi FTW!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SarthakGanguly

Oscar said:


> Today (15-9-2014), Mr Rehman Malik kept PK-370 delayed for 2 hours for himself while the rest of the 220 passengers were waiting. At first the PIA staff lied to the passengers citing "technical reasons" but eventually one passenger made them spill the beans. The passengers refused to let Rehman Malik on the plane along with his entourage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=790827897634917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======


First time I read, I thought he was thrown from a flying plane!  I was about to post RIP, and then I saw this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer

*A day later, he manages to come up with a pathetic excuse. *







Follow
I have right to defend myself against allegation. Flight was expected to leave at 2030: Rehman Malik #VVIPShame

10:13 AM - 16 Sep 2014
*10* RETWEETS *3* FAVORITES

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

Spy Master said:


> Sir everyone salutes you for this...who knows if you didnt inspired 1000s ,not 100s but someone,someone stands up next time against these TYRANTS only by your action...!


Spread this video around, and it won't be thousands but billions who are inspired. The Indian media has already started reporting it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

JonAsad said:


> what do you think will happen if next time PIA employees are asked to delay take off because of a VIP passenger?- what will PIA employees do?-
> and what of the passengers if their flight is delayed unexpectedly and some VIP boards few hours later?-
> 
> you have doubts what will happen?- me too- the PIA employees will have doubts too- so does the passengers- even politicians- MPA's & MNA's will have doubt as to what to expect when they delay a flight and board the plane late- and being doubtful is a start- a good start- i must say-
> 
> before that no body bothered and the privileged became norm -culture- things are changing and the video testifies to that-
> a doubt is a powerful start and some times a weapon--



What will happen is that those two employees will be made an example of, and the rest of the employees will know to keep their mouths shut next time a plane is held up for a VIP. That is all that this video will achieve.


----------



## JonAsad

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> What will happen is that those two employees will be made an example of, and the rest of the employees will know to keep their mouths shut next time a plane is held up for a VIP. That is all that this video will achieve.



The glass will always remain half empty for you VC-

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SQ8

Hasan A said:


> I was on the same plane when it happened. It was not just one passenger who made this possible. It was a team effort but the guy who initiated it all was Arjumand Hussain.



Then please have them all know that there was no PTI inspiration behind his actions or that of the other passengers..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

JonAsad said:


> The glass will always remain half empty for you



The glass is always full. It is only the ratio of gas to liquid that varies.


----------



## syedali73

Oscar said:


> PTI had JACK SHIT to with this. The person making the video has been like this since I was born. It is shameful for PTI to take credit for it.


Oscar, PTI is not taking any credit for this particular act but some of their supporters. They should not take the credit unless they themselves go about such things, get them recorded and post over the net.


----------



## SQ8

syedali73 said:


> Oscar, PTI is not taking any credit for this particular act but some of their supporters. They should not take the credit unless they themselves go about such things, get them recorded and post over the net.



Just saw SMQ saying that this is because of the PTI movement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syedali73

Oscar said:


> Just saw SMQ saying that this is because of the PTI movement.


He is an idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*While our neighbours are commending the people of Pakistan for standing up to this kind of nonsense, but i guess for others, it's the green card that turns them with envoy. *

DrR (MUMBAI)
kudos...wish here in India also we have some of that strength and guts...






Gigy N/A (Mumbai)
That was a welcome step from the Pakistanis...We ought to learn from them and all our ministers should know how to behave as well.


brahmdeo.singh85 ()

Pak passengers deserve compliments. Indian passengers should get hints. In India also planes are delayed waiting late politicians. We have still not come out of feudal systems prevalent in our society.


----------



## JonAsad

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The glass is always full. It is only the ratio of gas to liquid that varies.



See you are wrong again- as usual- 
Below is an empty glass- that is its initial stage-






gas and liquid are external states of matter effecting the vacuum inside the glass- so in essence Glass is always empty VC- -


----------



## Spy Master

janon said:


> Spread this video around, and it won't be thousands but billions who are inspired. The Indian media has already started reporting it.


wtf superb...what is the headlines? i mean what are they saying??


----------



## temporary handle

Oscar said:


> Today (15-9-2014), Mr Rehman Malik kept PK-370 delayed for 2 hours for himself while the rest of the 220 passengers were waiting. At first the PIA staff lied to the passengers citing "technical reasons" but eventually one passenger made them spill the beans. The passengers refused to let Rehman Malik on the plane along with his entourage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=790827897634917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======




After watching all these videos, i would say that Mr Malik carried himself with Grace in given situation. It was the Ramesh guy which was humiliated.


----------



## janon

@Oscar : The Indian media has picked up your video and is spreading it like wildfire. Check out the comments from Indians - I have never seen such passionate approval for Pakistanis' actions before, from Indians. Goes to show the extent to which people detest the 'Neta culture'.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.M.

janon said:


> LOL. Excellent job by the passengers. This VVIP culture in the subcontinent has to end. If somebody wants an airplane to wait for him, let him get a private jet. How dare they waste some 500+ person hours for the sake of one person who will not turn up on time? I especially liked one passenger's comment to him that "We have put up with this for 68 years. No more!"
> 
> Compare this to pictures of European leaders, including heads of state, taking the train to work everyday. They don't even expect to get a seat for being a VIP.


The mayor of NYC takes subway to work. He is a multi billionaire.

Pakistanis can learn so much from the states if only they got over their blind hatred of its politics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

Spy Master said:


> wtf superb...what is the headlines? i mean what are they saying??


Passengers expel ex-Pakistan Minister Rehman Malik from PIA flight - The Hindu
Pakistan: Angry passengers bar Rehman Malik, PML-N leader from boarding flight after delay - IBNLive
Former Pakistan Minister Rehman Malik Off-loaded By Angry Plane Passengers

On social networking sites and news websites, Indians are applauding the passengers like anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

A.M. said:


> The mayor of NYC takes subway to work. He is a multi billionaire.
> 
> Pakistanis can learn so much from the states if only they got over their blind hatred of its politics.


In Britain :






As I said, nobody even offers the PM a seat! And here we have these "brown sahibs" behave like monarchs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## halupridol

just saw this video on times now channel,,,,,,@Oscar


----------



## JonAsad

Andross said:


> *PAF *is a laughing stock lol this airline was caught in UK stealing haha


do you want to become one?- the laughing stock?- -
it is PIA-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

A.M. said:


> The mayor of NYC takes subway to work. He is a multi billionaire.
> 
> Pakistanis can learn so much from the states if only they got over their blind hatred of its politics.



No, it is more fun to hate rather than to learn.


----------



## Sugarcane

Andross said:


> PAF is a laughing stock lol this airline was caught in UK stealing haha



PAF is not an airline

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.M.

janon said:


> In Britain :
> 
> View attachment 53099
> 
> 
> As I said, nobody even offers the PM a seat! And here we have these "brown sahibs" behave like monarchs.


Agreed. It's a culture thing and needs to be changed. 

Why is it that when I travel from US to PK, in US everyone stands in line but act like buffoons as soon as they land in PK. I have witnessed army individuals getting custom agents to stamp passports for people who aren't even present in front of the custom agent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spy Master

@Oscar my evil mind says that this is the good time for you to start your Political career...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

THe U-turn by Rehman Malik was gold stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## janon

Oscar said:


> That I agree with. However, you can realize the personal nature of the matter and the idiocy of those making such claims.
> Regardless, foul words are inexcusable; just because the member himself is one who uses them on a regular basis, I should not reply in kind.
> 
> 
> 
> That he may be, but in this video's context. Imran Khan had NOTHING to do with it.
> 
> If anything, the inspiration for these actions is this
> 
> hum dekhenge
> 
> laazim hai ke hum bhii dekhenge
> hum dekhenge
> 
> woh din ke jis kaa waada hai
> jo lauh-e-azal pe likhaa hai
> 
> hum dekhenge
> 
> jab zulm-o-sitam ke koh-e-giraa.n
> roo_ii kii tarah uR jaayenge
> 
> hum mahkoomo.n ke paa_oo.n tale
> yeh dhartii dhaR dhaR dhaRkegii
> 
> aur ahl-e-hakam ke sar uupar
> jab bijlii kaR kaR kaRkegii
> 
> hum dekhenge
> 
> jab arz-e-Khudaa ke kaabe se
> sab but uThwaaye jaayenge
> 
> hum ahl-e-safaa mardood-e-haram
> masnad pe biThaaye jaayenge
> 
> sab taaj uchhaale jaayenge
> sab taKhth giraaye jaayenge
> 
> hum dekenge
> 
> bus naam rahegaa Allah kaa
> jo Gaayab bhii hai haazir bhii
> jo manzar bhii hai naazir bhii
> 
> uThegaa "ana-l-haqq" kaa naaraa
> jo main bhii hoo.n aur tum bhii ho
> 
> aur raaj karegii Khalq-e-Khudaa
> jo main bhii hoo.n aur tum bhii ho
> 
> hum dekhenge
> 
> laazim hai ke hum bhii dekhenge
> 
> hum dekhenge



"Times, they are a' chagin" by Bob Dylan also seems appropriate:

"Come senators, congressmen, please heed the call,
Don't stand in the doorway, don't block up the hall,
For he who gets hurt will be he who has stalled,
...
For the times, they are a-changing!"

That "he who has stalled" seems to be literally true in this case!


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Have to say, extremely impressed. Indian media too is picking this up. Good stuff. Congrats to the passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Knight Rider

Crypto said:


> Look at this vermin
> Awami nomainday
> View attachment 52995


Khawaja sab ! ap ki nak he nahe ha Sharam Karo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

temporary handle said:


> After watching all these videos, i would say that Mr Malik carried himself with Grace in given situation. It was the Ramesh guy which was humiliated.



In all honestly, the gentleman making the video also does not point all blame to Malik and considers him in good action. But rather the attitude of the PIA high ups who lets this occur, and then scapegoated the lower staff is deplorable. 

If Mr Malik was late, then he should have been put on the next flight.. PERIOD.



halupridol said:


> just saw this video on times now channel,,,,,,@Oscar





janon said:


> Passengers expel ex-Pakistan Minister Rehman Malik from PIA flight - The Hindu
> Pakistan: Angry passengers bar Rehman Malik, PML-N leader from boarding flight after delay - IBNLive
> Former Pakistan Minister Rehman Malik Off-loaded By Angry Plane Passengers
> 
> On social networking sites and news websites, Indians are applauding the passengers like anything.



Let them know it all began here at Defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## dexter

Rehman Malik and PML MNA thrown out of PIA Flight by the passengers, due to late boarding
tahts not the news you heard everyday

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## forcetrip

Rehman Malik will soon be blaming someone for giving Pakistanis 3g access for nefarious purposes. He would have shut down all networks before entering the plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Akheilos said:


> who is A H??


Just one of the passengers. Who all got together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Knight Rider

"My Foot VIPs. Malik Sab you are not a minister anymore,you are not a minister anymore.And if you are a minister we wouldn't care anymore.You Peoples have to become humans.You got to get down to the Ground.This should be recorded Rehman Malik has been off loaded. Bilkul Thek hai, Throw him out.*"* My Favorite Lines in the Video.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dexter

*Meanwhile across the border, Pakistan gets praised as a nation who broke VVIP culture, in India. From Social media to mainstream media, the news is everywhere!*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## janon

dexter said:


> *Meanwhile across the border, Pakistan gets praised as a nation who broke VVIP culture, in India. From Social media to mainstream media, the news is everywhere!*
> 
> View attachment 53389



That's right. You won't believe the praise being showered on Pakistan right now across India. TV news and social networks are on fire. It goes to show how detested this VIP culture is. Literally millions of people are talking about this.



A.M. said:


> Agreed. It's a culture thing and needs to be changed.
> 
> Why is it that when I travel from US to PK, in US everyone stands in line but act like buffoons as soon as they land in PK. I have witnessed army individuals getting custom agents to stamp passports for people who aren't even present in front of the custom agent.


The same people who chew paan and spit on the roads in India never exhibit such uncivilized behaviour when they are in the US or Dubai. Something is really rotten about the mentality in the subcontinent, that basic civic sense is ignored so inconsiderately.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> In all honestly, the gentleman making the video also does not point all blame to Malik and considers him in good action. But rather the attitude of the PIA high ups who lets this occur, and then scapegoated the lower staff is deplorable.
> If Mr Malik was late, then he should have been put on the next flight.. PERIOD.




Cheer the video and deplore the disciplinary action all you want, but all that this video will achieve is two ruined careers and not much else.


----------



## Hashimite Orion

Jungibaaz said:


> Would be better if they kicked him out mid-flight.
> 
> has some one ever opened the door of a passenger plane? Does it remains stable .. We will try this next time .... Thanks for the advice... Go Nawaz GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without a parachute.....


has some one ever opened the door of a passenger plane? Does it remains stable .. We will try this next time .... Thanks for the advice... and we will shout Go Nawaz GO.. Guess who is being thrown?


----------



## Donatello

janon said:


> That's right. You won't believe the praise being showered on Pakistan right now across India. TV news and social networks are on fire. It goes to show how detested this VIP culture is. Literally millions of people are talking about this.
> 
> 
> The same people who chew paan and spit on the roads in India never exhibit such uncivilized behaviour when they are in the US or Dubai. Something is really rotten about the mentality in the subcontinent, that basic civic sense is ignored so inconsiderately.




Thank PDF and our @Oscar for that.

Now you know the value of this platform!!


----------



## halupridol

this news even in local assamese news channel DY365,,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hashimite Orion

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Cheer the video and deplore the disciplinary action all you want, but all that this video will achieve is two ruined careers and not much else.


hmmm smell of a burning flesh perhaps a burning heart i guess... Jealousy it's too bad for your heart.. don't get jealous and write other will smell your burning flesh> Ministry of Tolerance and Virtue.. for people jealous of Pakistan and Pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Hashimite Orion said:


> has some one ever opened the door of a passenger plane? Does it remains stable .. We will try this next time .... Thanks for the advice... and we will shout Go Nawaz GO.. Guess who is being thrown?



The door won't open. They are designed to act as a plug at high altitude. Even if you managed to open it somehow, you would be the first one being sucked out, causing damage to the place and jeopardizing entire plane.


----------



## janon

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Cheer the video and deplore the disciplinary action all you want, but all that this video will achieve is two ruined careers and not much else.



Not in this day and age. The very fact that millions are watching this video right now shows that people want change. Politicians will now be careful before inconveniencing others, because they wouldn't want to look so foolish and despised. I'm not saying that this one video will change the culture, but small steps like this are what moves us forward. Think of it as progress, not a revolution.

Rosa Parks' refusing to vacate her seat for a white man sparked the civil rights movement in the US. A Tunisian vegetable vendor immolating himself sparked off the Arab spring, bringing down long standing power structures (for the better or worse). I am pretty sure that if we publicize and talk about this incident for a long time, it will go a long way in denting the 'Neta culture'. If all the passengers on an Air India flight have seen this video, and their flight gets held up for the sake of a VIP, I can bet that they will not let it slide.

Let's celebrate each step, however small by itself, of progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VCheng

janon said:


> Not in this day and age. The very fact that millions are watching this video right now shows that people want change. Politicians will now be careful before inconveniencing others, because they wouldn't want to look so foolish and despised. I'm not saying that this one video will change the culture, but small steps like this are what moves us forward. Think of it as progress, not a revolution.
> 
> Rosa Parks' refusing to vacate her seat for a white man sparked the civil rights movement in the US. A Tunisian vegetable vendor immolating himself sparked off the Arab spring, bringing down long standing power structures (for the better or worse). I am pretty sure that if we publicize and talk about this incident for a long time, it will go a long way in denting the 'Neta culture'. If all the passengers on an Air India flight have seen this video, and their flight gets held up for the sake of a VIP, I can bet that they will not let it slide.
> 
> Let's celebrate each step, however small by itself, of progress.



I am all for progress, if this indeed represents progress. Do you think that those VIPs already do not know how hated they are? They do, which is also why they take many devious steps to ensure that they get back at those minions who will be blamed for this incident after the fact. Things will be smoothed over and back to usual soon enough. I know Pakistan very well.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

dexter said:


> *Meanwhile across the border, Pakistan gets praised as a nation who broke VVIP culture, in India. From Social media to mainstream media, the news is everywhere!*
> 
> View attachment 53389



Don't put words in our mouths. Similar incidents have happened in India some of them during the recent elections when VVIPs were made by voters to stand in line instead of jumping the queue. However, the same being said, the Pakistani passengers were valiant here and that deserves attention and respect. Pakistan is by far not the first country to "break" the VVIP culture. However, I do hope that this happens more often in India and Pakistan.


----------



## Hashimite Orion

Donatello said:


> The door won't open. They are designed to act as a plug at high altitude. Even if you managed to open it somehow, you would be the first one being sucked out, causing damage to the place and jeopardizing entire plane.


Thanks so have to use a C130 to say Go Nawaz Go


----------



## janon

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> I am all for progress, if this indeed represents progress. Do you think that those VIPs already do not know how hated they are? They do, which is also why they take many devious steps to ensure that they get back at those minions who will be blamed for this incident after the fact. Things will be smoothed over and back to usual soon enough. I know Pakistan very well.



They knew it earlier, but this might be the first time that they were personally humiliated for their sense of entitlement. That's a big difference. Now they know that they may not get away with it, and also that people are more sensitive to and aware of their rights. For their own selfish interest, VIPs would desist from acts that earn them public wrath and humiliation.


----------



## Hashimite Orion

nick_indian said:


> Don't put words in our mouths. Similar incidents have happened in India some of them during the recent elections when VVIPs were made by voters to stand in line instead of jumping the queue. However, the same being said, the Pakistani passengers were valiant here and that deserves attention and respect. Pakistan is by far not the first country to "break" the VVIP culture. However, I do hope that this happens more often in India and Pakistan.


another heart burning out of jealousy ... i already advised some one to stop being jealous.. you can get jealous at other times but writing is not a good time as other people can smell your burning flesh...Ministry of tolerance and virtue... for people jealous of Pakistan and Pakistanis


----------



## janon

nick_indian said:


> Don't put words in our mouths. Similar incidents have happened in India some of them during the recent elections when VVIPs were made by voters to stand in line instead of jumping the queue. However, the same being said, the Pakistani passengers were valiant here and that deserves attention and respect. Pakistan is by far not the first country to "break" the VVIP culture. However, I do hope that this happens more often in India and Pakistan.


Those were the words of a TV news channel.


----------



## Donatello

janon said:


> They knew it earlier, but this might be the first time that they were personally humiliated for their sense of entitlement. That's a big difference. Now they know that they may not get away with it, and also that people are more sensitive to and aware of their rights. For their own selfish interest, VIPs would desist from acts that earn them public wrath and humiliation.




Well for one, it is the power of social media and then to the local media and now Indian media and beyond
Millions can watch their humiliation within hours.

Thanks to PDF!


----------



## VCheng

janon said:


> They knew it earlier, but this might be the first time that they were personally humiliated for their sense of entitlement. That's a big difference. Now they know that they may not get away with it, and also that people are more sensitive to and aware of their rights. For their own selfish interest, VIPs would desist from acts that earn them public wrath and humiliation.



You are reading too much into this one incident Sir. There have been many instances like this before too, and not much changed. This will be smoothed over very well, as before, I can promise you this much.


----------



## janon

Hashimite Orion said:


> another heart burning out of jealousy ... i already advised some one to stop being jealous.. you can get jealous at other times but writing is not a good time as other people can smell your burning flesh...Ministry of tolerance and virtue... for people jealous of Pakistan and Pakistanis


Why would we be jealous? We suffer from VIP culture as much as you do. That's a common enemy for both countries. And if you look at our media or social networks, they have nothing but praise for the passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hashimite Orion

Donatello said:


> The door won't open. They are designed to act as a plug at high altitude. Even if you managed to open it somehow, you would be the first one being sucked out, causing damage to the place and jeopardizing entire plane.


but than how come you came up with this advice i mean after all you knew that doors don't open and acts as plug.. that is the very reason i asked you to come up with the answer ...


----------



## janon

Donatello said:


> Well for one, it is the power of social media and then to the local media and now Indian media and beyond
> Millions can watch their humiliation within hours.
> 
> Thanks to PDF!


Yes, social media has turned citizens into journalists. Everybody has a video camera (cell phone) with them at all times, and the power to broadcast whatever they see to the entire human race within minutes. This is truly the age of Silicon, like humanity was defined by the age of iron and age of bronze and so on.



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> You are reading too much into this one incident Sir. There have been many instances like this before too, and not much changed. This will be smoothed over very well, as before, I can promise you this much.


Tell me a similar incident that received so much attention.


----------



## Hashimite Orion

janon said:


> Why would we be jealous? We suffer from VIP culture as much as you do. That's a common enemy for both countries. And if you look at our media or social networks, they have nothing but praise for the passengers.


sorry Dear it wasn't you.. you are a very reasonable man it was mr Nick_Indian..


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Hashimite Orion said:


> another heart burning out of jealousy ... i already advised some one to stop being jealous.. you can get jealous at other times but writing is not a good time as other people can smell your burning flesh...Ministry of tolerance and virtue... for people jealous of Pakistan and Pakistanis



Jealous of what ?

Talk to me when you can write more coherently. Besides, I have already said I am impressed by the passengers.


----------



## VCheng

janon said:


> ........
> 
> Tell me a similar incident that received so much attention.



This attention is only a flash in the pan due to social media. It will die down soon enough.


----------



## janon

Hashimite Orion said:


> sorry Dear it wasn't you.. you are a very reasonable man it was mr Nick_Indian..


I know, but I'm just clarifying. Believe me, we are as happy to see this as you are.


----------



## Hashimite Orion

nick_indian said:


> Jealous of what ?
> 
> Talk to me when you can write more coherently. Besides, I have already said I am impressed by the passengers.


coherence is what your speech lacked. You started by saying that there is no need to praise this as it has happened before and than you added some praise as if you forgot to put salt in what so ever was cooking inside your brain


----------



## Donatello

Hashimite Orion said:


> but than how come you came up with this advice i mean after all you knew that doors don't open and acts as plug.. that is the very reason i asked you to come up with the answer ...



The door design varies from manufacturer to manufacturer.

For example the famous DC-10s didn't have opening doors at all, but rather sliding doors that went upwards in the fuselage. Modern and common airliners like Boeing 737/747/757/767/787/777 etc and Airbus A320/340/A330/A300/A380 have similar designs. The doors open outwards on a hinge, but when they are closed, a rubber seal inflates, causing a strong seal that prevents the door from opening, unless that is unarmed manually. When you are at altitude, the computer monitoring the door won't let you dis-arm the door because it knows it is not safe. Sometimes there are design flaws, sometimes mechanical failures. But modern doors are very much fail proof.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al Bhatti

A UAE newspaper reporting on their website. The title is very good.

------------------------------

September 16, 2014











A screengrab from the YouTube video entitled 'Rehman Malik Thrown Out of the Plane for Delaying Flight for 2 hours'.

*Watch: Pakistan ex-minister Rehman Malik thrown off plane for being late*
Video: Passengers vent ire at ruling party member for holding up the flight

A video of angry Pakistani airline passengers throwing two lawmakers off a plane for delaying its departure went viral Tuesday, sparking a passionate debate online about the country’s so-called “VIP culture”.

The Monday night Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) flight from Karachi to the capital Islamabad took off almost two hours late, with a government official on Tuesday confirming the delay was partly due to the late arrival of two politicians.

Senior government and military figures in Pakistan enjoy a host of lavish privileges, from plots of land to heavy police escorts that disrupt traffic. *They are often able to keep flights that are ready to depart waiting on the tarmac for their arrival.*

But irate passengers on the PIA plane decided to hit back — aiming a string of invective toward Ramesh Kumar Vankwani, a minority Hindu member of the ruling PML-N party, and later at the country’s former interior minister Rehman Malik.

In one of the videos, apparently shot on mobile phone, the passengers can be seen waiting at the door of the plane for Malik. As he walks down the jetway, a man shouts: “Malik saheb (Sir) you should go back. You should apologise to these passengers. You should be ashamed of yourself!

“150 passengers have been put out because of you.”

Another man can be heard saying: “We’ve taken it for 68 years. Are we going to take it another 68?” referring to the country’s age.

The embarrassed politician later turned back. Vankwani left the flight after passengers threatened to beat him with shoes.

Many Pakistanis on Twitter hailed the event as a rare example of ordinary people standing up to the powerful — with some connecting it to the protest movement against government corruption led by opposition leader Imran Khan.

“What a delight to watch the video. Atlast someone stood up & everyone joined. Salute to all those who raised there voice #NotoVipCulture” tweeted user Frasat Mahmood.

Others criticised the abusive language and threats of violence.

Shujaat Azeem, an aide to Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif said two airport officials were being suspended over the incident.

He said in a statement the flight was delayed for 90 minutes due to technical reasons and it was delayed for another 25 minutes because Malik was late.

Watch: Pakistan ex-minister Rehman Malik thrown off plane for being late | GulfNews.com


----------



## Hashimite Orion

Donatello said:


> The door design varies from manufacturer to manufacturer.
> 
> For example the famous DC-10s didn't have opening doors at all, but rather sliding doors that went upwards in the fuselage. Modern and common airliners like Boeing 737/747/757/767/787/777 etc and Airbus A320/340/A330/A300/A380 have similar designs. The doors open outwards on a hinge, but when they are closed, a rubber seal inflates, causing a strong seal that prevents the door from opening, unless that is unarmed manually. When you are at altitude, the computer monitoring the door won't let you dis-arm the door because it knows it is not safe. Sometimes there are design flaws, sometimes mechanical failures. But modern doors are very much fail proof.


Thanks for briefing me Sir!! salute


----------



## Al Bhatti

Malaysian media

Angry Pakistani passengers offload VIPs for delaying plane departure | Features | The Malay Mail Online

Pakistanis debate VIP culture after lawmakers thrown off plane - Regional | The Star Online


----------



## Knight Rider

The change is coming in Pakistan people want to get rid of these two Big Parties for Good. VIP Culture well RIP soon.


----------



## VCheng

Al Bhatti said:


> *Senior government and military figures in Pakistan enjoy a host of lavish privileges*, from plots of land to heavy police escorts that disrupt traffic. They are often able to keep flights that are ready to depart waiting on the tarmac for their arrival.



Please do note what this paragraph says about VIPs including *not just politicians*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Knight Rider

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Please do note what this paragraph says about VIPs including *not just politicians*.


No one should think about being above law. No Politician, No Judge, No Police Officer Should think about being above law.


----------



## VCheng

Knight Rider said:


> No one should think about being above law. No Politician, No Judge, No Police Officer Should think about being above law.



And no General either, right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Knight Rider

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> And no General either, right?


All the Elite Class should not be above law.Even Lawmakers.


----------



## VCheng

Knight Rider said:


> All the Elite Class should not be above law.Even Lawmakers.



And Generals too, right?


----------



## Fahad Khan 2

@Oscar 

Have you made this video.. because you are given credit on siasat.pk....



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> And Generals too, right?




Why is it problem for you seeing people rasing voice for injustice with them.... Nooray


----------



## Hurter

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> And Generals too, right?



Any General would not travel on a normal commercial plane. They have different protocols.


----------



## VCheng

Junaid B said:


> Any General would not travel on a normal commercial plane. They have different protocols.



But they are not above the law, right? That is the point that there should be NOBODY above the law for the VIP culture to die out. Nobody.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hurter

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> But they are not above the law, right? That is the point that there should be NOBODY above the law for the VIP culture to die out. Nobody.



Ofcourse not. But which General are you talking about? Any specific? As far as Pakistan Army is concerned, they are the highly respected institution & they deserve it. The reason why Pakistan has not become Iraq & Syria yet is just because of our army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Junaid B said:


> Ofcourse not. But which General are you talking about? Any specific? As far as Pakistan Army is concerned, they are the highly respected institution & they deserve it. The reason why Pakistan has not become Iraq & Syria yet is just because of our army.



No, I was just making the point that *no one is above the law*, including lawmakers, judges, bureaucrats and generals, that is all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hurter

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> No, I was just making the point that *no one is above the law*, including lawmakers, judges, bureaucrats and generals, that is all.



Ok


----------



## Knight Rider

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> But they are not above the law, right? That is the point that there should be NOBODY above the law for the VIP culture to die out. Nobody.


Pakistan Army is well Discipline and they are under the law. The best state holders in our country. Who helps in Flood Army. Who helps in Earthquakes Army. Who Protect your Border so you can sleep well Army.Give some Credit to your Armed Force.


----------



## VCheng

Knight Rider said:


> Pakistan Army is well Discipline and they are under the law. The best state holders in our country. Who helps in Flood Army. Who helps in Earthquakes Army. Who Protect your Border so you can sleep well Army.Give some Credit to your Armed Force.



Let's remain on topic in this thread, which is NOT about the Army. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## forcetrip

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> No, I was just making the point that *no one is above the law*, including lawmakers, judges, bureaucrats and generals, that is all.



He is dancing around the thing and making it easy for you. Generals showing disrespect to the countries population should be the first to be reprimanded by the citizens with the help of their elected officials in a court of law. If not that then they should kick them out exactly the same way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

forcetrip said:


> He is dancing around the thing and making it easy for you. Generals showing disrespect to the countries population should be the first to be reprimanded by the citizens with the help of their elected officials in a court of law. If not that then they should kick them out exactly the same way.



As I have said before, all should obey the law for VIP culture to die out, including Generals. The Army is to be respected only when it follows the law too, and not otherwise. Illegal is illegal, no matter who.


----------



## Knight Rider

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Let's remain on topic in this thread, which is NOT about the Army. Thanks.


General Raheel Sharif is well under the law. We salute him.


----------



## Bratva

*Top 10 reasons why I oppose Naya Pakistan on PIA flights*
September 16, 2014Uncategorized




I woke up this morning to find that the evil passengers on PIA flight PK-370 had rudely ejected one of country’s most beloved VIP politicians. My feelings are hurt because:


Every time you embarrass a politician, the army wins. Cant you see that the passengers are clearly in cahoots with the hidden hand of the boots? Did we just witness a soft coup?
This thoughtless action further delayed the flight by 15 minutes, causing irreparable damage to our proud national carrier. We will never have a number one airline again.
Rehman Malik earned the VIP status through a clear democratic mandate of the people. The greedy selfish passengers only want the VIP status for themselves.
One of the passengers sounded like a molvi-type. This is a deal breaker for me
Naya Pakistan is loud and rude. No thanks. I want purana Pakistan. The word “bastard” used to be reserved for the lower classes. Shame. Shame.
While I support the passengers, this is clearly the wrong way to do it. The correct action is to write a polite letter to PIA and wait till 2018 to get a reply. Then you write another letter.
Mr Malik was on his way to an important meeting with the Somali ambassador. Immature passengers have ruined Pakistan’s future in Mogadishu.
I dont see a long term strategy here. The passengers acted in a haphazard and erratic manner. They should have started by writing a white paper on VIP culture before they opened their mouths.
This was clearly the work of a few ring leaders. Only unanimous actions can be supported. Lady is seat 23C was clearly enjoying the delay, and her second cup of Sprite.
Mob rule. Utter lawlessness. Qom ki adalat. Also mobile phone video shot is portrait mode. Hai hai!
Bonus number 11. Total lack on consistency. First they want an apology. They they throw him out.
Top 10 reasons why I oppose Naya Pakistan on PIA flights | I have too many tabs open in my browser

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SQ8

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> @Oscar
> 
> Have you made this video.. because you are given credit on siasat.pk....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it problem for you seeing people rasing voice for injustice with them.... Nooray



Im ok with that.


----------



## halupridol

Oscar said:


> Im ok with that.


rt. now being debated on newshour debate(arnab show) times now chanl


----------



## monitor

*everybody is happy and praising that a ex vip or vip were thrown out of plane by angry passenger but nobody is telling what would happened to those passengers if the thrown out passenger were a ex army general .*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SamantK

Oscar said:


> It is my video after all


Great work @Oscar. I am watching the video on Times of India now and a debate on the VIP culture..

Salute my friend, great work!


----------



## ghoul

This deserves an applause. The protesters were mostly middle aged and not young punks, and relatively soft spoken. The educated Karachiites speak great urdu.


----------



## SQ8

monitor said:


> *everybody is happy and praising that a ex vip or vip were thrown out of plane by angry passenger but nobody is telling what would happened to those passengers if the thrown out passenger were a ex army general .*



Nothing, once they retire.. they are common men. Some of them are a very sorry sight to see because they get used to the whole grandeur and the withdrawal effects of this hit them hard.
@Syed.Ali.Haider

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Nothing, once they retire.. they are common men. Some of them are a very sorry sight to see because they get used to the whole grandeur and the withdrawal effects of this hit them hard.
> @Syed.Ali.Haider



I can agree with that.


----------



## manojb

Welll done@Oscar . :respect:
Soon will see you on TV


----------



## Knight Rider

monitor said:


> *everybody is happy and praising that a ex vip or vip were thrown out of plane by angry passenger but nobody is telling what would happened to those passengers if the thrown out passenger were a ex army general .*


Law is same for every body.


----------



## ghoul

Jzaib said:


> Bhayion tabdeeli ay nhie rahi tabdeeli ay chuki ha ... PTI ne Qooom ko jagha dya ha ...
> 
> 
> Bro two officer have be suspended by the government. This is the kinda of people u support .



Lol. "PTI ne qaum ko jaga dia". Qaum rejected PTI in the first place. Don't be this shameless in taking credit of other peoples' work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

@Oscar, well done you drilled em soberly.

Khan saab ka ziada he asar ho raha hay lagta hay...


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

ghoul said:


> Qaum rejected PTI in the first place.


Nation voted for change, but they changed our vote. People are standing up for their rights, 3 IGIs rejected to follow illegal orders, Woman DCO resigned from duty, other hundreds rejected illegal orders, today sub-inspector resigned from duty, rejected the illegal order . This is change.

Even






Junaid Jamshed breaks into tears while singing *'Dil Dil Pakistan'*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Albatross

پی آئ اے PIA کی پرواز PK-370 کے مسافروں کی جہاز اغوا کرنے کی کوشش، عملے کو یرغمال بنا لیا گیا، مسافروں کا تعلق PTI 
۔سے ہے ---- جیو
مسافروں کا مطالبہ درست تھا مگر طریقه کار غلط تھا سسٹم میں رہ کر مسائل حل ہونگے اس طرح سے اف لوڈ کرنے سے سسٹم اف لوڈ ہوسکتا ہے ---طلعت حسین...
۔
مسافروں کی ساری باتیں صحیح تھیں مگر رحمان ملک کو جہاز سے اتارنے کا مطالبہ نا ہوتا تو میں مسافروں کے ساتھ ہوتا، مسافر ضد اور آنا کا شکار تھے، آئندہ سے میں PIA میں سفر نہیں کرونگا----جاوید چودھری
۔
مجھے پہلے ہی ڈر تھا کہ ایسا ہوگا، عمران خان نے کور کمیٹی میں سب کے سامنے کہا کہ عوام اب ظلم برداشت نہیں کریگی، عدالت مجھے بلاۓ میں حقائق بتاؤنگا-----جاوید ہاشمی
۔
ہم اف لوڈ ہونے والوں کے ساتھ ہیں اف لوڈ کرنے والوں کے ساتھ نہیں----پرویز رشید
۔
پارلیمنٹ رحمان ملک کے ساتھ ہے، حکومت اعلان کرے ہم PIA کی ہر فلائٹ لیٹ کرینگے اور دیکھتے ہیں کون ہمیں اف لوڈ کرتا ہے -----محمود خان اچکزئی
۔
کسی مسافر کو فلائٹ سے اف لوڈ کرنا مغربی کلچر ہے، ہم مغربی کلچر اس ملک میں نہیں آنے دینگے، فلائٹ کا لیٹ ہونا پاکستانی کلچر ہے مسافر ہمارے کلچر کو ختم کرنا چاہتے ہیں ----مولانا فضل الرحمن
۔
جمہوریت کے لئے ہم نے جیلیں کاٹی ہیں مٹھی بھر مسافروں کو جمہوریت ڈی ریل کرنے کی اجازت نہیں دینگے، عوامی نمایندے کو اف لوڈ کرنا جمہوریت اف لوڈ کرنے کے مترادف ہے ----خواجہ سعد رفیق
۔
ان مسافروں کے پیچھے کسی تیسری قوت کا ہاتھ ہے، ہم نے جمہوریت کے لئے قربانیاں دی ہیں، ایک فلائٹ اگر تاخیر کا شکار ہوگئی تو کیا ہوا اس ملک میں پورے پورے طیارے ہائی جیک کیے ہیں لوگوں نے، مگر ہم نے ہمیشہ جمہوریت کا ساتھ دیا ہے، PIA قومی ادارہ ہے عوامی نمایندے کو اف لوڈ کرنا اس ملک کے خلاف سازش ہے----خورشید شاہ
۔
الله کے فضل سے PIA ترقی کی راہ پر ڈال دی گئی ہے..چند مسافر اس ترقی کو روک نہیں سکیںگے، مسافروں کو چاہیے کہ سیلاب زدگان کی مدد کریں 18 کروڑ عوام کے مینڈیٹ کا احترام کریں ----نواز شریف
۔
عوام ہمارے ساتھ ہے PIA کے مسافروں کو قوم نے رد کردیا ہے، خان صاحب بتائیں کے PTI کے کارکنوں کو جہاز کےٹکٹ کس نے خرید کر دیے ---شہباز شریف
۔
پی آئ اے PIA میں مسافروں نے شرپسندی کی انکے خلاف آرٹیکل 6 کے تحت مقدمہ درج ہوگا..کسی کو قنون ہاتھ میں لینے کی اجازت نہیں دی جائیگی --- رانا ثنا اللہ
۔
یہ سب ایک خاص سکرپٹ کے تحت کیا جا رہا ہے، جنہیں جمہوریت سے خطرہ ہے وہی اس کے پیچھے ہیں----خواجہ آصف
۔
بانیان پاکستان کی اولادوں کے ساتھ زیادتی ہو رہی ہے، مہاجر مسافر اگر رحمان ملک کو اف لوڈ کرتے تو انھیں غدار قرار دے دیا جاتا، محب وطن جرنیل اس سلسلے میں اپنا کردار ادا کرے---الطاف حسین
۔
رحمان ملک کو اف لوڈ کرنا 18 کروڑ عوام کا فیصلہ ہے---طاہر القادری
۔
آف لوڈ کر نہیں رہے اف لوڈ کرچکے ہیں ---عمران خان

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghoul

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Nation voted for change, but they changed our vote. People are standing up for their rights, today sub-inspector resigned from duty, rejected to follow illegal order . This is change.
> 
> Even
> View attachment 53803
> 
> 
> Junaid Jamshed breaks into tears while singing *'Dil Dil Pakistan'*
> 
> View attachment 53804



Yeah the "nation" comprises Junaid Jamshed only right? Huh. And if nation's vote had been "changed", you would have actually summoned a sizeable crowd in Islamabad. The number of people in Islamabad is laughable considering your claims of "nation voted for us". Even a non-entity and unpopular person like Qadri summoned more people than IK. And real people's movement was the chief justice restoration movement. All the sane Pakistanis are already condemning this self-proclaimed revolution. The only thing this revolution has achieved is negative press for Pakistan. That's about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

ghoul said:


> Yeah the "nation" comprises Junaid Jamshed only right? Huh. And if nation's vote had been "changed", you would have actually summoned a sizeable crowd in Islamabad. The number of people in Islamabad is laughable considering your claims of "nation voted for us". Even a non-entity and unpopular person like Qadri summoned more people than IK. And real people's movement was the chief justice restoration movement. All the sane Pakistanis are already condemning this self-proclaimed revolution. The only thing this revolution has achieved is negative press for Pakistan. That's about it.



This incident had NOTHING to do with the events occurring at D-Chowk. It was only the passengers frustration coming out and that is LOUD and CLEAR.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghoul

Oscar said:


> This incident had NOTHING to do with the events occurring at D-Chowk. It was only the passengers frustration coming out and that is LOUD and CLEAR.



Yeah that's what I was telling that PTI voter that this event had nothing to do with your party.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

ghoul said:


> Yeah the "nation" comprises Junaid Jamshed only right? Huh. And if nation's vote had been "changed", you would have actually summoned a sizeable crowd in Islamabad. The number of people in Islamabad is laughable considering your claims of "nation voted for us"..


They kidnap the people daily, torturing them, then suicide bomb threats, Heavy rain , & lot of hurdles from gullu butts, still there are thousands of people at D chowk which is biggest ever dharna in the history of Pakistan. They are representing the nation..


Oscar said:


> This incident had NOTHING to do with the events occurring at D-Chowk. It was only the passengers frustration coming out and that is LOUD and CLEAR.


Agreed. People are deprived from this system. Even they said "We have taken it for too long... 68 years... are we going to take it for another 68 years?"" They are frustrated from this system. At least they started to speak against powerful people & VVIP culture. This is just start. Still long way to go. Full Credit to passengers!!


----------



## SQ8

Albatross said:


> پی آئ اے PIA کی پرواز PK-370 کے مسافروں کی جہاز اغوا کرنے کی کوشش، عملے کو یرغمال بنا لیا گیا، مسافروں کا تعلق PTI
> ۔سے ہے ---- جیو
> مسافروں کا مطالبہ درست تھا مگر طریقه کار غلط تھا سسٹم میں رہ کر مسائل حل ہونگے اس طرح سے اف لوڈ کرنے سے سسٹم اف لوڈ ہوسکتا ہے ---طلعت حسین...
> ۔
> مسافروں کی ساری باتیں صحیح تھیں مگر رحمان ملک کو جہاز سے اتارنے کا مطالبہ نا ہوتا تو میں مسافروں کے ساتھ ہوتا، مسافر ضد اور آنا کا شکار تھے، آئندہ سے میں PIA میں سفر نہیں کرونگا----جاوید چودھری
> ۔
> مجھے پہلے ہی ڈر تھا کہ ایسا ہوگا، عمران خان نے کور کمیٹی میں سب کے سامنے کہا کہ عوام اب ظلم برداشت نہیں کریگی، عدالت مجھے بلاۓ میں حقائق بتاؤنگا-----جاوید ہاشمی
> ۔
> ہم اف لوڈ ہونے والوں کے ساتھ ہیں اف لوڈ کرنے والوں کے ساتھ نہیں----پرویز رشید
> ۔
> پارلیمنٹ رحمان ملک کے ساتھ ہے، حکومت اعلان کرے ہم PIA کی ہر فلائٹ لیٹ کرینگے اور دیکھتے ہیں کون ہمیں اف لوڈ کرتا ہے -----محمود خان اچکزئی
> ۔
> کسی مسافر کو فلائٹ سے اف لوڈ کرنا مغربی کلچر ہے، ہم مغربی کلچر اس ملک میں نہیں آنے دینگے، فلائٹ کا لیٹ ہونا پاکستانی کلچر ہے مسافر ہمارے کلچر کو ختم کرنا چاہتے ہیں ----مولانا فضل الرحمن
> ۔
> جمہوریت کے لئے ہم نے جیلیں کاٹی ہیں مٹھی بھر مسافروں کو جمہوریت ڈی ریل کرنے کی اجازت نہیں دینگے، عوامی نمایندے کو اف لوڈ کرنا جمہوریت اف لوڈ کرنے کے مترادف ہے ----خواجہ سعد رفیق
> ۔
> ان مسافروں کے پیچھے کسی تیسری قوت کا ہاتھ ہے، ہم نے جمہوریت کے لئے قربانیاں دی ہیں، ایک فلائٹ اگر تاخیر کا شکار ہوگئی تو کیا ہوا اس ملک میں پورے پورے طیارے ہائی جیک کیے ہیں لوگوں نے، مگر ہم نے ہمیشہ جمہوریت کا ساتھ دیا ہے، PIA قومی ادارہ ہے عوامی نمایندے کو اف لوڈ کرنا اس ملک کے خلاف سازش ہے----خورشید شاہ
> ۔
> الله کے فضل سے PIA ترقی کی راہ پر ڈال دی گئی ہے..چند مسافر اس ترقی کو روک نہیں سکیںگے، مسافروں کو چاہیے کہ سیلاب زدگان کی مدد کریں 18 کروڑ عوام کے مینڈیٹ کا احترام کریں ----نواز شریف
> ۔
> عوام ہمارے ساتھ ہے PIA کے مسافروں کو قوم نے رد کردیا ہے، خان صاحب بتائیں کے PTI کے کارکنوں کو جہاز کےٹکٹ کس نے خرید کر دیے ---شہباز شریف
> ۔
> پی آئ اے PIA میں مسافروں نے شرپسندی کی انکے خلاف آرٹیکل 6 کے تحت مقدمہ درج ہوگا..کسی کو قنون ہاتھ میں لینے کی اجازت نہیں دی جائیگی --- رانا ثنا اللہ
> ۔
> یہ سب ایک خاص سکرپٹ کے تحت کیا جا رہا ہے، جنہیں جمہوریت سے خطرہ ہے وہی اس کے پیچھے ہیں----خواجہ آصف
> ۔
> بانیان پاکستان کی اولادوں کے ساتھ زیادتی ہو رہی ہے، مہاجر مسافر اگر رحمان ملک کو اف لوڈ کرتے تو انھیں غدار قرار دے دیا جاتا، محب وطن جرنیل اس سلسلے میں اپنا کردار ادا کرے---الطاف حسین
> ۔
> رحمان ملک کو اف لوڈ کرنا 18 کروڑ عوام کا فیصلہ ہے---طاہر القادری
> ۔
> آف لوڈ کر نہیں رہے اف لوڈ کرچکے ہیں ---عمران خان


Where did you compile these responses from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

Well done.


----------



## VelocuR

LOL.......

Great initiative!


----------



## SQ8

chauvunist said:


> @Oscar Sir jee You Rock...
> 
> Is this Really You..
> 
> View attachment 53948
> 
> 
> روزنامہ اُردو پوائنٹ، وی آئی پی کلچر کیخلاف آواز اٹھانے والا ہیرو منظر عام پر آگیا



No, just one passenger who participated. Lets not post images lest Rehman Malik decides to get naughty with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

So the nation is finally waking up!! PML-n minister along with Senator Rehman Malik thrown out of plane.


----------



## VelocuR

Bratva said:


> *Top 10 reasons why I oppose Naya Pakistan on PIA flights*
> September 16, 2014Uncategorized
> 
> View attachment 53746
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning to find that the evil passengers on PIA flight PK-370 had rudely ejected one of country’s most beloved VIP politicians. My feelings are hurt because:
> 
> 
> Every time you embarrass a politician, the army wins. Cant you see that the passengers are clearly in cahoots with the hidden hand of the boots? Did we just witness a soft coup?
> This thoughtless action further delayed the flight by 15 minutes, causing irreparable damage to our proud national carrier. We will never have a number one airline again.
> Rehman Malik earned the VIP status through a clear democratic mandate of the people. The greedy selfish passengers only want the VIP status for themselves.
> One of the passengers sounded like a molvi-type. This is a deal breaker for me
> Naya Pakistan is loud and rude. No thanks. I want purana Pakistan. The word “bastard” used to be reserved for the lower classes. Shame. Shame.
> While I support the passengers, this is clearly the wrong way to do it. The correct action is to write a polite letter to PIA and wait till 2018 to get a reply. Then you write another letter.
> Mr Malik was on his way to an important meeting with the Somali ambassador. Immature passengers have ruined Pakistan’s future in Mogadishu.
> I dont see a long term strategy here. The passengers acted in a haphazard and erratic manner. They should have started by writing a white paper on VIP culture before they opened their mouths.
> This was clearly the work of a few ring leaders. Only unanimous actions can be supported. Lady is seat 23C was clearly enjoying the delay, and her second cup of Sprite.
> Mob rule. Utter lawlessness. Qom ki adalat. Also mobile phone video shot is portrait mode. Hai hai!
> Bonus number 11. Total lack on consistency. First they want an apology. They they throw him out.
> Top 10 reasons why I oppose Naya Pakistan on PIA flights | I have too many tabs open in my browser




Idiot and more lies by himself to change facts, everyone know it.


----------



## chauvunist

Oscar said:


> No, just one passenger who participated. Lets not post images lest Rehman Malik decides to get naughty with them.



My apologies for that..But just saw it on Facebook,That's why i thought it won't be a Problem.Please also delete my post you quoted in your reply ...


----------



## Huda

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Let's remain on topic in this thread, which is NOT about the Army. Thanks.



Please remain on topic because i don't have any answer.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Hashimite Orion said:


> coherence is what your speech lacked. You started by saying that there is no need to praise this as it has happened before and than you added some praise as if you forgot to put salt in what so ever was cooking inside your brain



Check out my post #336.

What I had an objection to was your statement that Pakistan is the country that has broken VVIP culture as accepted by Indians.


----------



## SQ8

Brilliant. Whether or not you are a Business graduate or not. 
Marketing defined

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

VelocuR said:


> Idiot and more lies by himself to change facts, everyone know it.


Arey bhai, that was a sarcastic article.


----------



## Huda

India started a campaign against VVIP's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Albatross

Oscar said:


> Where did you compile these responses from?



Just a reflection of their thoughts not what they actually said


----------



## SQ8

Albatross said:


> Just a reflection of their thoughts not what they actually said



No wonder, it just seemed improbable.


----------



## janon

@Oscar : Seriously, the popularity of your video is reaching epic proportions here. I think I can confidently state that this is the first act by Pakistani people that has met with such universal acclaim and unalloyed appreciation from everybody in India. People from every corner of the country, from every social class and cultural background seems to be saying with one voice that we "need to learn from the Pakistanis on this one". You may just have succeeded in uniting Indian opinion on at least one issue!

Here is a sample of responses from various parts of the country:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## suhaibnasir

@Oscar. Thank you. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!


----------



## SQ8

janon said:


> @Oscar : Seriously, the popularity of your video is reaching epic proportions here. I think I can confidently state that this is the first act by Pakistani people that has met with such universal acclaim and unalloyed appreciation from everybody in India. People from every corner of the country, from every social class and cultural background seems to be saying with one voice that we "need to learn from the Pakistanis on this one". You may just have succeeded in uniting Indian opinion on at least one issue!
> 
> Here is a sample of responses from various parts of the country:
> 
> 
> View attachment 54067
> View attachment 54068
> View attachment 54069
> View attachment 54070
> View attachment 54071
> View attachment 54072
> View attachment 54073



Im glad, we the people of the Subcontinent need to shed this culture of ours which descends from both the castes of old, the Sultans.. and all. We collectively are no longer people who bow to Maharajas or "Sahibs". Regardless of who we chose politically, they are our servants and not the other way around.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sharjeel1992

syedali73 said:


> He is an idiot.


Well idiot or not. People have found their power and most do believe its because of Azadimarch. so there is no harm if people think like that.

Who is Arjumand Hussain? @Oscar are you?


----------



## Bratva

Oscar said:


> Im glad, we the people of the Subcontinent need to shed this culture of ours which descends from both the castes of old, the Sultans.. and all. We collectively are no longer people who bow to Maharajas or "Sahibs". Regardless of who we chose politically, they are our servants and not the other way around.



Are you sufficiently protected if Rehman malik or someone from PPP (or PML-N) tries to get naughty ?


----------



## pak-marine

@Oscar bhai Sahab chaaa Gaey hoo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

This MNA RAMESH lying and saying on chnel that when he found flight was late he went for a walk on airport and what rubbish that chanel compare not asking him question bhai if flight was late it was not late alone for u u should have seated with passanger flight late or not late do they see all others stupid waiting inside plane for these corrupt people they come throygh our vote and they steer their eyes againt the nation


----------



## SQ8

sharjeel1992 said:


> Well idiot or not. People have found their power and most do believe its because of Azadimarch. so there is no harm if people think like that.
> 
> Who is Arjumand Hussain? @Oscar are you?



Probably one of the passengers. Not me. Dont jump on stories here and there.



Bratva said:


> Are you sufficiently protected if Rehman malik or someone from PPP (or PML-N) tries to get naughty ?



They will be exposed if they try to do so.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Folks - the good thing about the marches in Islamabad - the WRATH of the public against the cronyism, nepotism and selfishness of politicians has become EVER SO EVIDENT

Did you see the video posted online? Rehman Malik was a typical CHUTYA. Dawoosa. He ran away at the sight of angry public which is something he was always good at doing. Running away, like a chutiya. He ran away when he was bodyguard of his mohtarma Benzair Bhutto. She was blown up by terrorists and he ran away from the scene and was nowhere to be found.

As for this Ramesh Kumar character - never heard of him. Doesnt matter PML-N or PPP - theyre all the coming from the same coin. 

This is called real inquilab -- when these crooks are put in their places by the PEOPLE. I hope to see more such stuffs.


SHAME ON PIA, SHAME ON THESE CROOKS calling themselves public servants



Super Falcon said:


> This MNA RAMESH lying and saying on chnel that when he found flight was late he went for a walk on airport and what rubbish that chanel compare not asking him question bhai if flight was late it was not late alone for u u should have seated with passanger flight late or not late do they see all others stupid waiting inside plane for these corrupt people they come throygh our vote and they steer their eyes againt the nation



The flight was on time....he's a liar, they all are

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

These vastards are our servants by law by constitution but if u say them u are public servantvthey fight but 18 crore nation is servabt and handfull corrupt people seems owners of coubtry soon it will change ifvwe stand together no law is bigger than humanity they are humanity crimbals should been treated lije this


----------



## sharjeel1992

Oscar said:


> Probably one of the passengers. Not me. Dont jump on stories here and there.
> 
> 
> 
> They will be exposed if they try to do so.


I dont jump on stories unless i have sufficient evidence. was just curious. Though I have found out who he is. And he too is not hiding himself.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Donatello said:


> Well done! Any dailymotion links? I want it to spread like wildfire on facebook/twitter etc



video has gone viral...i seen 10 different links for it on the facebook

i commend the passenger who took the video and made the comments......"after 68 years how long will we put up with this Crap/Nonsense in our country"

a question we should all be asking

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

sharjeel1992 said:


> I dont jump on stories unless i have sufficient evidence. was just curious. Though I have found out who he is. And he too is not hiding himself.



Would not focus too much on the individuals.. rather the act. When you focus on an individual, you give these goons a target.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Falcon

Hahaha im lovin it chutiya malik from zulfqar thanx to oscar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Jungibaaz said:


> Would be better if they kicked him out mid-flight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At altitude.
> 
> 
> View attachment 51199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without a parachute.....




best post in the thread


nahh give him a parachute



and a reserve parachute too



and make them both FAIL.


make his death as miserable as possible 




Donatello said:


> Thank PDF and our @Oscar for that.
> 
> Now you know the value of this platform!!



wait a minute 

you mean this angry passenger/hero is @Oscar ???


o yaar please tell me it is!

maaza Aa gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SQ8

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> best post in the thread
> 
> 
> nahh give him a parachute
> 
> 
> 
> and a reserve parachute too
> 
> 
> 
> and make them both FAIL.
> 
> 
> make his death as miserable as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait a minute
> 
> you mean this angry passenger/hero is @Oscar ???
> 
> 
> o yaar please tell me it is!
> 
> maaza Aa gaya



The messenger is not important. the Message is. Lets focus on the message, that whatever political party you support or religion you believe in. You are as equal as the other, there are no holy cows or VIPs anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

i commend the passenger who took the video and made the comments......"after 68 years how long will we put up with this Crap/Nonsense in our country"

a question we should all be asking...)
Well said


----------



## Green Arrow

All passengers sitting in the plane deserve some kind medal for their courage, i think


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Oscar said:


> Today (15-9-2014), Mr Rehman Malik kept PK-370 delayed for 2 hours for himself while the rest of the 220 passengers were waiting. At first the PIA staff lied to the passengers citing "technical reasons" but eventually one passenger made them spill the beans. The passengers refused to let Rehman Malik on the plane along with his entourage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=790827897634917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======





Oscar said:


> The messenger is not important. the Message is. Lets focus on the message, that whatever political party you support or religion you believe in. You are as equal as the other, there are no holy cows or VIPs anymore.



the only holy cows i like are the ones on my plate grilled, after a long day at work

the message is clear --- NO MORE BULLSHIT




p.s. i know it was you


----------



## SQ8

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> the only holy cows i like are the ones on my plate grilled, after a long day at work
> 
> the message is clear --- NO MORE BULLSHIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. i know it was you



I cannot confirm or deny this statement. But seriously no. It was a close family friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

In other news

*PIA Captain of #PK757 refuses PM wife Kulsoom and Daughter Maryam Nawaz request of Business class Upgrade to London*



Oscar said:


> I cannot confirm or deny this statement. But seriously no. It was a close family friend.



shake his hand rigorously for me and give him my salutations


----------



## SQ8

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> shake his hand rigorously for me and give him my salutations



Which is also why his privacy, regardless of people appreciating him/them(passengers) directly has to be kept a priority now that the Senator has literally lost his mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## My-Analogous

Actually it is people fault and PIA is for VIP only and i booked ticket of 4th early morning and no one can stop me.


----------



## HAZARA

Good Job @


----------



## Donatello

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> best post in the thread
> 
> 
> nahh give him a parachute
> 
> 
> 
> and a reserve parachute too
> 
> 
> 
> and make them both FAIL.
> 
> 
> make his death as miserable as possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wait a minute
> 
> you mean this angry passenger/hero is @Oscar ???
> 
> 
> o yaar please tell me it is!
> 
> maaza Aa gaya




Arrey nahi bhai, Oscar helped share the video on PDF.


----------



## VCheng

B06 said:


> Please remain on topic because i don't have any answer.



What is the question to which you have no answer?


----------



## ghazi52

Malik deserve this. Allah is great...


----------



## Mugwop

Akheilos said:


> hehehehe....I had some similar encounter at Karachi airport flight was delayed for some 4-5 hrs


OMG! 4-5 hrs that's crazy. Now I am definitely not flying on PIA. Thanks for the heads up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JonAsad

Mugwop said:


> OMG! 4-5 hrs that's crazy. Now I am definitely not flying on PIA. Thanks for the heads up.


I am surprised you do not know that already-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

JonAsad said:


> I am surprised you do not know that already-


What can I say? After my bad experience which happened like 6 years ago I was willing to give PIA a chance since they don't make alot of stops like Etihad or Qatar but now I won't.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Oscar said:


> Which is also why his privacy, regardless of people appreciating him/them(passengers) directly has to be kept a priority now that the Senator has literally lost his mind.



he always ran away from problems....

maybe he'll make announcement -- "by December 2018 there would be no load shedding and no more VIP culture for MNAs/senators"" etc.



ghazaliy2k said:


> Actually it is people fault and PIA is for VIP only and i booked ticket of 4th early morning and no one can stop me.



PIA is state owned....you know some important people in government can make one phone call to PIA - and then those employees who made problems would be fired and have no job 

you see you gotta dig deeper man, its the whole system rotten

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## syedali73

Green Arrow said:


> All passengers sitting in the plane deserve some kind medal for their courage, i think


Not all. In the video it is clear that many were merely spectators. We have not yet come to a stage (and will perhaps never come) where all would get united against the hegemony of this _badmaashiya_. There were many in that airplane who would have silently condemned the action of the video maker and few others with him and considered it unnecessary. "_Chhorein ji, yeh sab to hota hey, kya farq par gaya. Pakistan hi ji_".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patriotpakistan

Oscar said:


> That if he does, that is his issue. It is shameful that a person's original ideas and actions are being taken credit for by a political movement for political gain. It is wonderful that such appreciation is given for the actions, but please have the moral integrity to not take credit for it.


 
Lets make one thing clear: *You only speak for yourself. You don't speak for the rest of the passengers on the plane*.

This level of self-awareness and self-worth in the Pakistani nation has been brought by Imran Khan (If not in you). He is the one who has begun the end game for the corrupt politicians in this country. Imran Khan's movement has given strength and voice to the frustrations of the people against the corrupt overlords and the people have become bold as a result because the overlords have failed to make a dent in Imran Khan. Imran Khan is the only one against the rest of the corrupt VIP overlord system (Nawaz, Zardari, Altaf, Diesel..etc). His might and invincibility has given newfound strength to the ordinary people to speak up for themselves. If Imran Khan was not a bastion of change/hope for a new system for people, you might have seen a different result in that plane (you would have been alone and RM would have been let on the plane, business as usual).

All the disagreement aside, I congratulate you on doing the right thing, but I would like to see what you would do if Nawaz Sharif's daughter was there. Step aside and bow? or Kick her out too?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Whiskey

Hahahahaha, VIP's my foot. loved the way he was chased away, they should have waited to pounce on rehman malik and each passenger should have slapped him twice. These educated people really look they had enough of these stupid politicians. 

good share, ending my day with a burst of laughter. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Why is the ugliest mofo becomes a politician

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syedali73

patriotpakistan said:


> ... but I would like to see what you would do if Nawaz Sharif's daughter was there. Step aside and bow? or Kick her out too?


Probably he would have proposed her first, upon refusal, kicked her out! Joke aside, I am pretty sure he would have done the same to anybody regardless of who the person was. Now that the euphoria is subdued, I am also worried a little about these brave souls. The thieves sitting in the government can go to any length but hopefully their time is near.


----------



## patriotpakistan

syedali73 said:


> Probably he would have proposed her first, upon refusal, kicked her out! Joke aside, I am pretty sure he would have done the same to anybody regardless of who the person was. Now that the euphoria is subdued, I am also worried a little about these brave souls. The thieves sitting in the government can go to any length but hopefully their time is near.


 
Their time is near. The end game has already started and we are in the midst of a revolution (it may look slow, but slow revolutions are the most lasting of all). The passengers in the plane, the speed of the video going viral as well as the support it has recieved shows that change has indeed come to Pakistan. Adding to your joke, I saw this and had to reshare :







Note: PIA officials are blatant liars (because politicians give their inept friends jobs in PIA by Sifaarish)

This is the flight log of the flight:

Flight Track Log ✈ PIA370 ✈ 14-Sep-2014 ✈ OPKC / KHI - OPRN / ISB ✈ FlightAware


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

syedali73 said:


> Not all. In the video it is clear that many were merely spectators. We have not yet come to a stage (and will perhaps never come) where all would get united against the hegemony of this _badmaashiya_. There were many in that airplane who would have silently condemned the action of the video maker and few others with him and considered it unnecessary. "_Chhorein ji, yeh sab to hota hey, kya farq par gaya. Pakistan hi ji_".



its a personality thing yaara

some people are just sheep while others are more temperamental and assertive


----------



## mbg

Kudos to the passengers and especially the Camera guy for standing up for themselves. Looks like the dawning of the dawn for Nya Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FalconsForPeace

Bratva said:


> *Top 10 reasons why I oppose Naya Pakistan on PIA flights*
> September 16, 2014Uncategorized
> 
> View attachment 53746
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning to find that the evil passengers on PIA flight PK-370 had rudely ejected one of country’s most beloved VIP politicians. My feelings are hurt because:
> 
> 
> Every time you embarrass a politician, the army wins. Cant you see that the passengers are clearly in cahoots with the hidden hand of the boots? Did we just witness a soft coup?
> This thoughtless action further delayed the flight by 15 minutes, causing irreparable damage to our proud national carrier. We will never have a number one airline again.
> Rehman Malik earned the VIP status through a clear democratic mandate of the people. The greedy selfish passengers only want the VIP status for themselves.
> One of the passengers sounded like a molvi-type. This is a deal breaker for me
> Naya Pakistan is loud and rude. No thanks. I want purana Pakistan. The word “bastard” used to be reserved for the lower classes. Shame. Shame.
> While I support the passengers, this is clearly the wrong way to do it. The correct action is to write a polite letter to PIA and wait till 2018 to get a reply. Then you write another letter.
> Mr Malik was on his way to an important meeting with the Somali ambassador. Immature passengers have ruined Pakistan’s future in Mogadishu.
> I dont see a long term strategy here. The passengers acted in a haphazard and erratic manner. They should have started by writing a white paper on VIP culture before they opened their mouths.
> This was clearly the work of a few ring leaders. Only unanimous actions can be supported. Lady is seat 23C was clearly enjoying the delay, and her second cup of Sprite.
> Mob rule. Utter lawlessness. Qom ki adalat. Also mobile phone video shot is portrait mode. Hai hai!
> Bonus number 11. Total lack on consistency. First they want an apology. They they throw him out.
> Top 10 reasons why I oppose Naya Pakistan on PIA flights | I have too many tabs open in my browser


 
Don't tell me Rehman Malik has started blogging.


----------



## Al Bhatti

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Why is the ugliest mofo becomes a politician



Our *x hundred* politicians are the best, most educated, most competent, most mature among the *180+ million* Pakistanis.



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> best post in the thread
> 
> 
> nahh give him a parachute
> 
> 
> 
> and a reserve parachute too
> 
> 
> 
> and make them both FAIL.
> 
> 
> make his death as miserable as possible



Can you guess at what stage during the fall or at how many meters above the ground level will they be successful in opening the parachute?


----------



## asad71

This Rahman Malik incident is probably the watershed mark from where the conservative politics begin sliding down. NS has lost the time to act. The ball is now with IK.


----------



## Al Bhatti

Passenger rage forces Pakistan politician who delayed flight to flee | World news | theguardian.com

Omani Media: Times of Oman | News :: Lawmakers forced off PIA flight

Below is from BBC

---------------------------------------

16 September 2014





Former Interior Minister Rehman Malik had to find another way to get to Islamabad

*Pakistan Rehman Malik: Passengers force ex-minister off plane*

*A group of irate passengers prevented a top Pakistani politician from boarding a flight, after they were kept on board for two hours until he arrived.*

It is not clear why former Interior Minister Rehman Malik and another politician were so late to turn up.

But the passengers were so incensed a scheduled flight was kept waiting for the politicians, they forced them back.

Footage shows Mr Malik confronted by jeering passengers who shout: "You should be ashamed of yourself".

"150 passengers have been put out because of you," they continued, demanding an apology and bemoaning the state of the nation.

"We've taken it for 68 years. Are we going to take it another 68?" one is heard saying in despair.

The other politician, Ramesh Kumar Vankwani, a member of the ruling PML-N party, was also turned back by passengers.

Monday night's Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) flight from Karachi to Islamabad eventually took off without the two men.

Mr Malik, who blamed the delay on PIA on his Twitter feed, appears to remonstrate but his comments are barely audible as they are drowned out by the furious passengers.





*Analysis: Nosheen Abbas, BBC Urdu, Islamabad*

Pakistan's social media is ablaze with talk of VIP culture, and with anger and frustration being vented against Mr Malik.

It is all about the assumptions that VIPs have the right to hold up flights, skip queues and cause traffic jams - and the public just has to suffer.

Two years ago a report that a woman had to give birth in a car because roads had been cleared to make way for a VIP sparked anger. Some even allege that people have died on their way to hospitals because of this.

The frustration was palpable among ordinary Pakistanis I spoke to today.

"I think it is very good what happened to Rehman Malik," one person told me. Another pointed out: "Now when someone gets money they instantly hire guards to protect them - it's all just for show to get good treatment. The traffic, police, army, everyone accommodates them."

Some appeared resigned to the way the things are: "Pakistan seems like it's only made for VIPs - it's a VIP country."





Pakistanis are sharing the video on social networks and hailing the passengers who took action, and the incident has re-ignited a debate on "VIP culture" in Pakistan.

PIA told the Dawn newspaper the flight had been delayed for 90 minutes due to a technical issue and said passengers had received text messages about the delay.

The airline added that it had suspended two employees for causing a further "unnecessary delay". It insisted that it does not promote "VIP culture".

An aide to Pakistan's Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif said that on top of the technical delay of 90 minutes, the aircraft had been held up for a further 25 minutes because Mr Malik was late, AFP reports.

BBC News - Pakistan Rehman Malik: Passengers force ex-minister off plane


----------



## Al Bhatti

A second English language UAE news paper reporting:

Pakistani air passengers boot out two Pakistani politicians - Khaleej Times


----------



## asad71




----------



## Mugwop

Did Super Mario issue an apology or is he trying to justify his actions?


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Mugwop said:


> Did Super Mario issue an apology or is he trying to justify his actions?


A program in Dunia news, Both PPPP & PMLN came on same page , and they rejected the passengers reaction in plane. While they said they don't support VIP culture(They said it for face saving), While They didn't apologize!


----------



## RayKalm

I don't know if others have noticed, but Rehman Malik was and is currently trending on Facebook.


----------



## walwal

Guys, I am so delighted to see this, despite being from other side of the border; 'coz we too share similar kind of pains and heavily affected with this high handed culture prevailing all over. Someone just needs to stand up ! Kudos. Wish such thing gets momentum in India too.

@Oscar I mean seriously, is that you who took this video ? As I scrolled thru this thread, I thought its just prank (on a lighter note) you are stating. But seriously, a bow N TIMES. Feudal mindset must be crushed down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## saiyan0321

Ahh maza agaya. We should do this stuff more often to create equality. Stopping a plan for 2 hours. passengers should have roughed him up as well. Well truly done gentlemen well done!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Today's Gulf News Print edition

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## root

Mugwop said:


> Did Super Mario issue an apology or is he trying to justify his actions?


He is claiming he saw drunk passengers LOL.


----------



## SQ8

patriotpakistan said:


> Lets make one thing clear: *You only speak for yourself. You don't speak for the rest of the passengers on the plane*.
> 
> All the disagreement aside, I congratulate you on doing the right thing, but I would like to see what you would do if Nawaz Sharif's daughter was there. Step aside and bow? or Kick her out too?



Would you like to get their opinion too? Because they will all be giving them soon and NO one will be crediting Imran Khan.
If anything, its the power of the cellular phone and social media that is at work.

The same would be done to a General or Kulsoom Nawaz, the problem with all wannabe revolutionaries is that they are ready to follow their pied pipers but question anyone else because their pied piper is a Rasool to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

dexter said:


> *Meanwhile across the border, Pakistan gets praised as a nation who broke VVIP culture, in India. From Social media to mainstream media, the news is everywhere!*
> 
> View attachment 53389



glad to see the hash-tag...its quite fitting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

walwal said:


> Guys, I am so delighted to see this, despite being from other side of the border; 'coz we too share similar kind of pains and heavily affected with this high handed culture prevailing all over. Someone just needs to stand up ! Kudos. Wish such thing gets momentum in India too.
> 
> Oscar I mean seriously, is that you who took this video ? As I scrolled thru this thread, I thought its just prank (on a lighter note) you are stating. But seriously, a bow N TIMES. Feudal mindset must be crushed down.


Look at the description of the video on dailymotion - oscar made it clear where the Passenger can be contacted -i.e oscar @ PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acid rain

Rounded it up to 100 thanks. Brilliant work by the passengers.


----------



## raazh

Oscar said:


> Would you like to get their opinion too? Because they will all be giving them soon and NO one will be crediting Imran Khan.
> If anything, its the power of the cellular phone and social media that is at work.
> 
> The same would be done to a General or Kulsoom Nawaz, the problem with all wannabe revolutionaries is that they are ready to follow their pied pipers but question anyone else because their pied piper is a Rasool to them.



Although it doesn't matter who or how this all started it is great to see the positive and encouraging reaction of the whole Nation (and ppl from other countries) .. however, at least in my view this kind of public reaction was impossible to imagine before the 14Aug Azadi March and Inqelab March protests .. none the less i hope the change is permanent and the awareness should become National.


----------



## Farooq

@Oscar
looks like this is the first time I've ever agreed with you!

This is a proud moment for Pakistan!

Thanks for posting!



root said:


> He is claiming he saw drunk passengers LOL.



All 150 passengers were drunk?!

Kuch tho Khuda kha kouf kero RM!


----------



## SQ8

raazh said:


> Although it doesn't matter who or how this all started it is great to see the positive and encouraging reaction of the whole Nation (and ppl from other countries) .. however, at least in my view this kind of public reaction was impossible to imagine before the 14Aug Azadi March and Inqelab March protests .. none the less i hope the change is permanent and the awareness should become National.



The question is not of whether the massive support is because of PTI or social media or Zakoota Jinn.
The point in focus is that such reactions have happened before, but people have reached a tipping point to the extent that they will not tolerate anyone. 
Reactions like this have happened much before as well, the only difference is that they did not have a cellular phone to record it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raazh

Oscar said:


> The question is not of whether the massive support is because of PTI or social media or Zakoota Jinn.
> The point in focus is that such reactions have happened before, but people have reached a tipping point to the extent that they will not tolerate anyone.
> Reactions like this have happened much before as well, the only difference is that they did not have a cellular phone to record it.


I dont think so .. cell phones have been in use for more than a decade .. ones with cameras for atleast 5-6 years now .. I did not see any clip or even heard any incident at this level .. You should note how all the people started shouting shame shame shame and not to forget that the PIA staff also did not try to stop ppl .. i am 100% sure that before these dharnas the rest of the passengers would have tried to calm the vocal passengers .. also the main stream Pakistani media would have never aired these clips and held talk shows on this prior to azadi march ..

anyways it doesnt matter who gets the credit .. just the awareness that ppl need to raise their voice when WRONG IS WRONG .. 70% of ppl with IK/PTI are not because they love him .. they are with him to see a better Pakistan ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Panther 57

balixd said:


> Lmao - though i have respect for the guy, vut noway in hell he serves a VIP treatment - if Govt wants him that bad in Islo, get a damn charter for him ---- good one and hats off --- how many passengers are they going to kill, whole plane witnessed...hehehe
> 
> @Oscar @Fulcrum15 keeping everything aside and how we feel about the video - does this not fall under Hijack by the passenger??
> in video is pretty clear, who were giving the orders and who had the control over the plane


Technically,hijack is control of aircraft and taking it to destinations against the will of captain. It includes hostages and violence against crew if orders are not obeyed. The plane went to its destination as per the scheduled route with full consent of captain. No weapons were displayed or threat to anyone's life. Yes when COAS aircraft was asked to be diverted to Ahmedabad, it was definitely a hijack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

@Oscar buddy you should check Samaa TV right now, in a tv show, Dr. ramesh is saying the guy who was filming was a PTI worker, he was planted there and backed by PTI.... And he is saying only 2 of the passengers were there .....its funny, video says it all who is right and who is wrong



Panther 57 said:


> Technically,hijack is control of aircraft and taking it to destinations against the will of captain. It includes hostages and violence against crew if orders are not obeyed. The plane went to its destination as per the scheduled route with full consent of captain. No weapons were displayed or threat to anyone's life. Yes when COAS aircraft was asked to be diverted to Ahmedabad, it was definitely a hijack.


Thanks, that helped - but can we put it under the umbrella of " Attempt to hijack" ???
You never know what next an angry person is going to do....
Oscar sir, dont mind, this is just for the sake of my personal understanding.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

balixd said:


> @Oscar buddy you should check Samaa TV right now, in a tv show, Dr. ramesh is saying the guy who was filming was a PTI worker, he was planted there and backed by PTI.... And he is saying only 2 of the passengers were there .....its funny, video says it all who is right and who is wrong


----------



## Panther 57

balixd said:


> @Oscar buddy you should check Samaa TV right now, in a tv show, Dr. ramesh is saying the guy who was filming was a PTI worker, he was planted there and backed by PTI.... And he is saying only 2 of the passengers were there .....its funny, video says it all who is right and who is wrong
> 
> 
> Thanks, that helped - but can we put it under the umbrella of " Attempt to hijack" ???
> You never know what next an angry person is going to do....
> Oscar sir, dont mind, this is just for the sake of my personal understanding.....


Yes you can put it under the attempt to Hijack by the ministers as flight was held for them to board. Had they not been late flight would have left at rescheduled time. If sanity does not prevail. Definitely we are looking at VIP being dragged with collar. I would not rule out a Qaddafi end if a peaceful solution to present circumstances is not achieved.


----------



## Amaa'n

Panther 57 said:


> Yes you can put it under the attempt to Hijack by the ministers as flight was held for them to board. Had they not been late flight would have left at rescheduled time. If sanity does not prevail. Definitely we are looking at VIP being dragged with collar. I would not rule out a Qaddafi end if a peaceful solution to present circumstances is not achieved.


Ofcourse when people are denied their rights then there is no law and no justice - 
One thing i was wondering is how come ASF was not called on scene???


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> The question is not of whether the massive support is because of PTI or social media or Zakoota Jinn.
> The point in focus is that such reactions have happened before, but people have reached a tipping point to the extent that they will not tolerate anyone.
> Reactions like this have happened much before as well, the only difference is that they did not have a cellular phone to record it.



While I applaud the incident for the point that it makes, I simply do not see the system changing because of it.


----------



## Amaa'n

Spring Onion said:


>


And he runs away ---



Oscar said:


> The question is not of whether the massive support is because of PTI or social media or Zakoota Jinn.
> The point in focus is that such reactions have happened before, but people have reached a tipping point to the extent that they will not tolerate anyone.
> Reactions like this have happened much before as well, the only difference is that they did not have a cellular phone to record it.


This has surely set a trend, and i believe that more people will follow into this abd stand against culture, record it and spread it on social media



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> While I applaud the incident for the point that it makes, I simply do not see the system changing because of it.


I agree with you, but then I disagree - looking at a holistic view, Culture and System go hand in hand - even if you have an effective and very comprehensive system in place - it can fail with the wrong wrong culture - when people atititde or approach to it is wrong -----

With changing Culture you are actually looking at improving the system, because people atitude or approach is much different now, and they can see flaws in system, hence initiating an improvement ----
When VIP culture is eradicated then people will actually be forcing them into a corner and demanding accountability for their actions ---


----------



## VCheng

balixd said:


> And he runs away ---
> 
> 
> This has surely set a trend, and i believe that more people will follow into this abd stand against culture, record it and spread it on social media
> 
> 
> I agree with you, but then I disagree - looking at a holistic view, Culture and System go hand in hand - even if you have an effective and very comprehensive system in place - it can fail with the wrong wrong culture - when people atititde or approach to it is wrong -----
> 
> With changing Culture you are actually looking at improving the system, because people atitude or approach is much different now, and they can see flaws in system, hence initiating an improvement ----
> When VIP culture is eradicated then people will actually be forcing them into a corner and demanding accountability for their actions ---



I surely support your line of thought, for it is noble indeed. How it actually works out in real life in Pakistan remains to be seen. Fair enough?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Folks, lets avoid identification. The PML(N) parliamentarian has made a statement in his defence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

Thankyou Tahir ul Qadri saab for awakening the nation !!!!!!!!


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Folks,* lets avoid identification. *The PML(N) parliamentarian has made a statement in his defence.



Fear of reprisals?


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Fear of reprisals?



its going to happen anyway. or rather, in process already.


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> its going to happen anyway. or rather, in process already.



I hope all involved are safe and think it was worth the price.


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> I hope all involved are safe and think it was worth the price.



Safe or not, they feel that it had to be done. If it doesnt change a thing, they go down.. so be it. But morality asks that it be done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Arrow

Mugwop said:


> Did Super Mario issue an apology or is he trying to justify his actions?


Well, word ''apology'' is quite a unknown word for our politicians.


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Safe or not, they feel that it had to be done. If it doesnt change a thing, they go down.. so be it. But morality asks that it be done.



Two PIA employees are suspended. I hope that whoever did this is now abroad, with their immediate family.


----------



## Green Arrow

This has surely set a trend, and i believe that more people will follow into this abd stand against culture, record it and spread it on social media


Well, This social media happened to be the worst nightmare for our political class.


----------



## VCheng

Green Arrow said:


> This has surely set a trend, and i believe that more people will follow into this abd stand against culture, record it and spread it on social media
> 
> 
> Well, This social media happened to be the worst nightmare for our political class.



Trend? What trend? Has another incident like this occurred?


----------



## Green Arrow

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Trend? What trend? Has another incident like this occurred?



My post Well, This social media happened to be the worst nightmare for our political class. was in response to previous poster who mentioned about the trend

Source: Rehman Malik thrown off PIA flight by passengers | Page 34


----------



## VCheng

Green Arrow said:


> My post Well, This social media happened to be the worst nightmare for our political class. was in response to previous poster who mentioned about the trend
> 
> Source: Rehman Malik thrown off PIA flight by passengers | Page 34



There is no "trend". Social media is only for a very limited section of Pakistani society. Nothing will come out of this except a few destroyed careers.


----------



## Green Arrow

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> There is no "trend". Social media is only for a very limited section of Pakistani society. Nothing will come out of this except a few destroyed careers.



Sir, even, in case of limited used. I think, social media is still making a big difference in terms of political awareness and even our politicians are some how feeling the heat as well.


----------



## VCheng

Green Arrow said:


> Sir, even, in case of limited used. I think, social media is still making a big difference in terms of political awareness and even our politicians are some how feeling the heat as well.



I hope you are correct, but what you have said is more hope than reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Ramesh Kumar denies role in causing delay of PIA flight | PAKISTAN - geo.tv

ISLAMABAD:* Pakistan Muslim League-Nawaz (PML-N) MNA, Ramesh Kumar denied that Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) flight PK- 370 was delayed because of him.*

*The PML-N MNA spoke to media outside Parliament and clarified that the reason for the delay was a technical fault.*

*Mr Kumar said the video was released on media without any inquiry. The MNA added that a man along with two of his companions harassed him.*

*Ramesh Kumar further said that the man who was heard on the video harassing him was affiliated with a political party. Kumar said he was threatened despite his explanation that he had nothing to do with Rehman Malik. He claimed Malik boarded the plane 10 minutes after him.

According to Ramesh Kumar, the captain did not take notice of the harassment. The PML-N also called for an investigation into why security was not called.*

Background

Passengers of PK-370 who waited for about two hours for a flight from Karachi to Islamabad to take off forced former Interior Minister Rehman Malik and PML-N MNA Dr Ramesh Kumar off the PIA plane for causing the delay.

PK-370 was scheduled to take off from Karachi at 7pm on Monday but it was delayed for two hour reportedly because of waiting for Rehman Malik and Ramesh Kumar. The angry passengers yelled at Rehman Malik and Ramesh Kumar and bombarded them with several questions asking why they had made them wait for so long.

A video clip uploaded on a social networking site shows that the angry passengers forced Ramesh Kumar off the plane in spite of his resistance. The passengers shouted slogans of “go back” as he left.

Later, Rehman Malik boarded the aircraft but the passengers screamed at him, “You should apologise to these passengers. You should be ashamed of yourself. 250 passengers have been troubled because of you. You should go back.” The senator left the plane.

However, *in a Twitter message, Rehman Malik on Tuesday denied the flight delay allegations levelled at him. He pointed out a PTI activist who stirred up the ruckus on the plane. Meanwhile, PIA suspended two employees over the delayed take-off.*

PIA spokesperson Mashood Tajwar said that *shift manager Nadeem Abro and terminal manager Shehzad were suspended due to the delayed take-off of PK-370.* He said that initial delay was due to technical reasons, but the plane was delayed for a further 15 to 20 minutes.

Later, Tajwar cleared, “The flight was not delayed because of Rehman Malik. PIA does not promote VIP culture but this flight was delayed for an hour and 30 minutes due to a technical reason. The delay had been conveyed to passengers via SMS. Some passengers who had given the contact details of their travel agent may not have been conveyed the message by their agents.”


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Two PIA employees are suspended. I hope that whoever did this is now abroad, with their immediate family.



Here and will remain here. This is self sustaining now. The rest is up to fate.



Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> *Ramesh Kumar further said that the man who was heard on the video harassing him was affiliated with a political party. Kumar said he was threatened despite his explanation that he had nothing to do with Rehman Malik. He claimed Malik boarded the plane 10 minutes after him.*



Not the least bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## patriotpakistan

Oscar said:


> Would you like to get their opinion too? Because they will all be giving them soon and NO one will be crediting Imran Khan.
> If anything, its the power of the cellular phone and social media that is at work.
> 
> The same would be done to a General or Kulsoom Nawaz, the problem with all wannabe revolutionaries is that they are ready to follow their pied pipers but question anyone else because their pied piper is a Rasool to them.


 
Every revolution needs a leader to replace the existing order. Otherwise, the strongest organised forces left in the country, automatically take over. Look at what happened in the Arab Spring. The vision of the people of Egypt was betrayed and the strongest organised force (the islamists) took over. Then an even stronger force, the military (strengthened by america) took over. Look at what happened in Libya, Tunisia..etc. Their revolution was highjacked by the strongest organised forces (islamists) in the region which the people never wanted in the first place.

I understand your cynicism as a Pakistani (after years of betrayal by politicians), but you are wrong and I will call that out. Imran Khan is the only hope for Quaid-e-Azam's vision of Pakistan. If he was not there, what would you have.. TuQ (the islamist from a foreign country)? The Old guard (Zardari, Nawaz, Altaf..etc who have repeatedly raped the country)? or the Army (the one force which has successfully messed up islam in Pakistan, cut Pakistan in half through East Pakistan, and sold Pakistani soveriegnty away to western powers)?

Lets say Imran Khan was not there, what would happen? The country would go bankrupt and each province would break away just like what happened to Yugoslavia. Balochistan has BLA, Punjab has Nawaz, Sindh has PPP, Karachi/Hyderabad has MQM, KPK would become the grey state in limbo and end up being a target practice area for western drones (It will be combined with FATA and Afghanistan).

Imran Khan is the last hope for this country to stay united, stay true to Quaid-e-Azam's vision, clean up it's corruption, and not drift towards being an extremist/secterian sharia heaven like Libya/Iraq. Be glad that you have someone the people of Egypt, Libya, Tunisia and Iraq did not have. A leader who is moderate, non-secterian, true to the vision of the people, free from extremist ideology and actually has the character and ability to clean up this country.


----------



## Dubious

@Oscar got a question relating to the video...is it by any chance being removed?





 This one got removed from youtube 
ok the one in post 1 is working again but the youtube one is off..


----------



## TankMan

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> There is no "trend". *Social media is only for a very limited section of Pakistani society*. Nothing will come out of this except a few destroyed careers.



Social media is not as limited as you think. Nowadays even drivers, peons and shopkeepers
(lower middle class) have Q Mobiles with Ufone internet on them. Yes, its obviously not as common as in the US but its still a lot.
Pakistan also has another form of "social media". SMSs chain messages. Seriously, those things spread like wildfire. That's how a lot of stuff (for example "Go Nawaz Go" campaign) spreads among Pakistanis who don't have internet. Practically everyone has some sort of SMS package.
Mentality is changing, information is everywhere. Slowly but surely, Pakistani society is changing for the better.



> Nothing will come out of this except a few destroyed careers


I disagree. There might not be any immediate change (I mean, you can't expect politicians to suddenly become humble servants of the public in one day), but its a powerful sign/symbol. It shows that people are no longer going to sit and believe whatever these people tell them, neither are they going to tolerate politicians' badmashi. People are waking up.

As for the allegations that those people were all PTI workers, it doesn't matter. It just doesn't matter. Someone comes late for a flight, you either send him back or put him on the next flight. You don't make 200 people wait for one guy. The passengers were right and the politicians wrong. End of story. It's especially shameful how instead of apologizing, Rehman Malik was trying to justify delaying the flight.
It doesn't matter if the plane was late "due to technical problems" and Rehman Malik just happened to arrive, he came late and since he is a human being and not superior to the other passengers, he should have been treated in the same way the others are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Akheilos said:


> @Oscar got a question relating to the video...is it by any chance being removed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one got removed from youtube
> ok the one in post 1 is working again but the youtube one is off..



I have no idea,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

TankMan said:


> Social media is not as limited as you think. Nowadays even drivers, peons and shopkeepers
> (lower middle class) have Q Mobiles with Ufone internet on them. Yes, its obviously not as common as in the US but its still a lot.
> Pakistani also has another form of "social media". SMSs chain messages. Seriously, those things spread like wildfire. That's how a lot of stuff (for example "Go Nawaz Go" campaign) spreads among Pakistanis who don't have internet. Practically everyone has some sort of SMS package.
> Mentality is changing, information is everywhere. Slowly but surely, Pakistani society is changing for the better.
> 
> 
> I disagree. There might not be any immediate change (I mean, you can't expect politicians to suddenly become humble servants of the public in one day), but its a powerful sign/symbol. It shows that people are no longer going to sit and believe whatever these people tell them, neither are they going to tolerate politicians' badmashi. People are waking up.
> 
> As for the allegations that those people were all PTI workers, it doesn't matter. It just doesn't matter. Someone comes late for a flight, you either send him back or put him on the next flight. You don't make 200 people wait for one guy. The passengers were right and the politicians wrong. End of story. It's especially shameful how instead of apologizing, Rehman Malik was trying to justify delaying the flight.
> It doesn't matter if the plane was late "due to technical problems" and Rehman Malik just happened to arrive, he came late and since he is a human being and not superior to the other passengers, he should have been treated in the same way the others are.



As I have said many times before, people are seeing too much into this incident, with many claims and hopes. While I agree with the sentiments, I would suggest waiting for actual evidence that support those claims and hopes, not going off prematurely.


----------



## TankMan

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> As I have said many times before, people are seeing too much into this incident, with many claims and hopes. While I agree with the sentiments, I would suggest waiting for actual evidence that support those claims and hopes, not going off prematurely.


I understand your point but this is not the only thing or incident that gives me hope for Pakistan.


----------



## VCheng

TankMan said:


> I understand your point but this is not the only thing or incident that gives me hope for Pakistan.



Sure, let us talk about what else gives you hope about Pakistan in light of this incident to keep on on topic in this thread.


----------



## Evil Flare

*سانحہ پی آئ اے سے متعلق سیاسی چٹکلے
پی آئ اے کے مسافروں کا مطالبہ درست تھا مگر طریقه کار غلط تھا سسٹم میں رہ کر مسائل حل ہونگے اس طرح سے اف لوڈ کرنے سے سسٹم اف لوڈ ہوسکتا ہے ---طلعت حسین

مسافروں کی ساری باتیں صحیح تھیں مگر رحمان ملک کو جہاز سے اتارنے کا مطالبہ نا ہوتا تو میں مسافروں کے ساتھ ہوتا، مسافر ضد اور آنا کا شکار تھے، آئندہ سے میں پی ای اے میں سفر نہیں کرونگا----جاویدچودھری

مجھے پہلے ہی ڈر تھا کہ ایسا ہوگا، عمران خان نے کور کمیٹی میں سب کے سامنے کہا کہ عوام اب ظلم برداشت نہیں کریگی، عدالت مجھے بلاۓ میں حقائق بتاؤنگا-----جاوید ہاشمی

ہم اف لوڈ ہونے والوں کے ساتھ ہیں اف لوڈ کرنے والوں کے ساتھ نہیں----پرویز رشید

پی آئ اے کی پرواز پی کے ٢٣٧ کے مسافروں کی جہاز اغوا کرنے کی کوشش، عملے کو یرغمال بنا لیا گیا، مسافروں کا تعلق پی ٹی ای سے ہے ----جیو ٹی وی

پارلیمنٹ رحمان ملک کے ساتھ ہے، حکومت اعلان کرے ہم پی آئ اے کی ہر فلائٹ لیٹ کرینگے اور دیکھتے ہیں کون ہمیں اف لوڈ کرتا ہے -----محمود خان اچکزئی

کسی مسافر کو فلائٹ سے اف لوڈ کرنا مغربی کلچر ہے، ہم مغربی کلچر اس ملک میں نہیں آنے دینگے، فلائٹ کا لیٹ ہونا پاکستانی کلچر ہے مسافر ہمارے کلچر کو ختم کرنا چاہتے ہیں ----مولانا فضل الرحمن

جمہوریت کے لئے ہم نے جیلیں کاٹی ہیں مٹھی بھر مسافروں کو جمہوریت ڈی ریل کرنے کی اجازت نہیں دینگے، عوامی نمایندے کو اف لوڈ کرنا جمہوریت اف لوڈ کرنے کے مترادف ہے ----خواجہ سعد رفیق

ان مسافروں کے پیچھے کسی تیسری قوت کا ہاتھ ہے، ہم نے جمہوریت کے لئے قربانیاں دی ہیں، ایک فلائٹ اگر تاخیر کا شکار ہوگئی تو کیا ہوا اس ملک میں پورے پورے طیارے ہائی جیک کیے ہیں لوگوں نے، مگر ہم نے ہمیشہ جمہوریت کا ساتھ دیا ہے، پی آئ اے قومی ادارہ ہے عوامی نمایندے کو اف لوڈ کرنا اس ملک کے خلاف سازش ہے----خورشید شاہ

الله کے فضل سے پی ای اے ترقی کی راہ پر ڈال دی گئی ہے..چند مسافر اس ترقی کو روک نہیں سکیںگے، مسافروں کو چاہیے کہ سیلاب زدگان کی مدد کریں ١٨ کروڑ عوام کے مینڈیٹ کا احترام کریں ----نواز شریف

عوام ہمارے ساتھ ہے پی ای اے کے مسافروں کو قوم نے رد کردیا ہے، خان صاحب بتائیں کے پی ٹی آئ کے کارکنوں کو جہاز کےٹکٹ کس نے خرید کر دیے ---شہباز شریف

پی ای اے میں مسافروں نے شرپسندی کی انکے خلاف آرٹیکل ٦ کے تحت مقدمہ درج ہوگا..کسی کو قنون ہاتھ میں لینے کی اجازت نہیں دی جائیگی --- رانا ثنا اللہ

یہ سب ایک خاص سکرپٹ کے تحت کیا جا رہا ہے، جنہیں جمہوریت سے خطرہ ہے وہی اس کے پیچھے ہیں----خواجہ آصف

بانیان پاکستان کی اولادوں کے ساتھ زیادتی ہو رہی ہے، مہاجر مسافر اگر رحمان ملک کو اف لوڈ کرتے تو انھیں غدار قرار دے دیا جاتا، محب وطن جرنیل اس سلسلے میں اپنا کردار ادا کرے---الطاف حسین

رحمان ملک کو اف لوڈ کرنا ١٨ کڑوڑ عوام کا فیصلہ ہے---طاہر القادری

اف لوڈ کر نہیں رہے اف لوڈ کرچکے ہیں ---عمران خان*


----------



## khawaja07

Fahad Khan 2 said:


> @Oscar
> 
> Have you made this video.. because you are given credit on siasat.pk....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it problem for you seeing people rasing voice for injustice with them.... Nooray



I made that thread at siasat.pk 5-10 mins. after @Oscar posted that video here and also updated it with other videos as well.. if Oscar doesn't wanna take credit for it then i can edit it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

khawaja07 said:


> I made that thread at siasat.pk 5-10 mins. after @Oscar posted that video here and also updated it with other videos as well.. if Oscar doesn't wanna take credit for it then i can edit it


There is no credit for the video. Just please push for people to spread the message that it was not just one person.. but all the passengers. A face is always good.. but a message is better.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Green Arrow

Lets hope if Malik sahb learn some lesson from this incident.


----------



## Al Bhatti

Video: Pak politicians thrown off plane - Emirates 24/7


----------



## Mugwop

root said:


> He is claiming he saw drunk passengers LOL.


Drunk Passengers who spoke english way better than him LOL.


----------



## Al Bhatti

I wish this is not a one off case and that more things of this sort are shown in the same way, be it on planes or roads or any other place


----------



## Mugwop

Peaceful Civilian said:


> A program in Dunia news, Both PPPP & PMLN came on same page , and they rejected the passengers reaction in plane. While they said they don't support VIP culture(They said it for face saving), While They didn't apologize!


That's the biggest problem in Pakistan today No one will own up to their responsibility. :-(



Green Arrow said:


> Lets hope if Malik sahb learn some lesson from this incident.


I don't think he will, As long as he didn't apologize he didn't learn anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Panther 57

balixd said:


> Ofcourse when people are denied their rights then there is no law and no justice -
> One thing i was wondering is how come ASF was not called on scene???


PIA crew is also part of common man cadre


----------



## nair

It is time these politicians realize that the feeling of common men are changed, Incidents like this and the support for such actions from common men should give the politicians an idea that, gone are those days they can get away with anything. This is an era of social media, and things get spread fast, and people are ready to protest....... 

Similar incident happened in Calicut air port, when a Rajyasabha MP was booed by the passengers for keeping them waiting....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## syedali73

Haramzada (pardon but he deserves this) Malik wants the government to file a lawsuit against those who prevented the MNA from boarding. If the government wont file the case, Malik threatened to approach the police by himself. The moron also wants to know how did a camera reach into the airplane. Is he drunk or massively retard?







Since when camera phones are not allowed in 'sensitive' areas such as boarding lounge and airplane? What nonsense is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Another incident on Air Blue (in April 2014...)....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WishLivePak

syedali73 said:


> Haramzada (pardon but he deserves this) Malik wants the government to file a lawsuit against those who prevented the MNA from boarding. If the government wont file the case, Malik threatened to approach the police by himself. The moron also wants to know how did a camera reach into the airplane. Is he drunk or massively retard?
> 
> View attachment 58375
> 
> 
> Since when camera phones are not allowed in 'sensitive' areas such as boarding lounge and airplane? What nonsense is this?
> 
> View attachment 58437


if he was still interior minister, he'd ban phones in airplane.

He already did ban cellphones on every major event before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

syedali73 said:


> Haramzada (pardon but he deserves this) Malik wants the government to file a lawsuit against those who prevented the MNA from boarding. If the government wont file the case, Malik threatened to approach the police by himself. The moron also wants to know how did a camera reach into the airplane. Is he drunk or massively retard?
> 
> View attachment 58375
> 
> 
> Since when camera phones are not allowed in 'sensitive' areas such as boarding lounge and airplane? What nonsense is this?
> 
> View attachment 58437



 well the vocal young man (in video sada sona munda) of our fora now must be laughing but at the same time must have understood how media cashes everything in own favour


----------



## Al Bhatti

syedali73 said:


> The moron also wants to know how did a camera reach into the airplane


.

Let him first decide was it a camera or a smart phone with a camera.

So will a smartphone with a camera be banned all together?



syedali73 said:


> Is he drunk or massively retard?



No, he was not in fact one or some of the passengers were.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

WishLivePak said:


> if he was still interior minister, he'd ban phones in airplane.
> 
> He already did ban cellphones on every major event before.


If same treatment happens with chaudry nisar, he will put containers in front of airplanes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

lo ji now check this 






پی آئی فلائٹ کی تاخیر کا سبب ڈاکٹر رمیش کمار ونکوانی کا انتظار نہیں بلکہ فنی خرابی تھا، حکومت مخالف ذہنی دباؤ کا شکار سیاسی رکن نے صورتحال مزید کشیدہ کی،* پاکستان ہندو کونسل کا اقلیتی ایم این اے کے ساتھ ہونے والی غنڈہ گردی کی پرزورمذمت، ذمہ داران کے خلاف سخت کاروائی کا مطالبہ*
اسلام آباد / کراچی (17ستمبر 2014ء): پاکستان میں بسنے والے ہندو برادری کی ملک گیر نمائندہ تنظیم پاکستان ہندو کونسل نے اپنے سرپرستِ اعلیٰ ڈاکٹر رمیش کمار ونکوانی ممبر قومی اسمبلی کے ساتھ پی آئی اے کی فلائیٹ نمبرپی کے 370سے زبردستی آف لوڈ کرنے کے افسوس ناک واقعے کی پرزور مذمت کرتے ہوئے ذمہ داران کے خلاف سخت قانونی کاروائی کا مطالبہ کیا ہے۔

بدھ کے روز جاری کردہ پریس ریلیز میں کہا گیا ہے کہ ڈاکٹر رمیش کمار کاقانون کی پابندی اور اقلیتوں کے حقوق کے تحفظ کیلئے آواز بلندکرنے کا شاندار ریکارڈ ہے اور انہوں نے کبھی وی آئی پی کلچر کو پروان چڑھانے کی کوئی کوشش نہیں کی۔ میڈیا اطلاعات کے مطابق پی آئی اے کے ترجمان نے خود تسلیم کیا ہے کہ فلائیٹ کی تاخیر کا سبب پارلیمانی نمائندوں کا انتظار نہیں بلکہ فنی خرابی تھا جبکہ اس ناخوشگوارصورتحال کو مزید کشیدہ کرنے میں حکومت مخالف ذ ہنی دباؤ کا شکارایک جماعت سے وابستہ رکن نے اپنے مذموم مقاصد کی تکمیل کیلئے کلیدی کردار ادا کیا جسکی جتنی مذمت کی جائے کم ہے،پاکستان ہندو کونسل کے مطابق قومی ایرلائن میں کی جانے والی غنڈہ گردی اور لاقانونیت ایئرپورٹ سیکیورٹی فورس اورپی آئی اے کے سیکیورٹی عملے کی کارکردگی پرسوالیہ نشان لگانے کے ساتھ ساتھ دنیا بھر میں پاکستان کی جگ ہنسائی اور اقلیتوں کو عدمِ تحفظ کا شکار کرنے کی وجہ بنی ہے۔
**************

*Chela Ram Kewlani*

*President, Pakistan Hindu Council*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Oscar said:


> There is no credit for the video. Just please push for people to spread the message that it was not just one person.. but all the passengers. A face is always good.. but a message is better.



You are too humble man.


----------



## Spring Onion

WebMaster said:


> You are too humble man.



pura monster ha monster, says RM


----------



## Spring Onion

Oscar said:


> Folks, lets avoid identification. The PML(N) parliamentarian has made a statement in his defence.





Oscar said:


> Safe or not, they feel that it had to be done. If it doesnt change a thing, they go down.. so be it. But morality asks that it be done.



Let them make statements . The word has spread across the border as well.

Times Now given it coverage as well.

Shah Mehmood Qureshi spoke in parliament in favour of ending VIP culture and this incident.






Special Report of Indian Media on Offloading Rehman Malik and PML-N MNA from PIA Flight - Voice of Pakistan


We are with you guys. I was caught in more dangerous situation few years back where a serving as well an influential ex ambassador/ defence related person was asking live on a known current affair show with a known anchor to take action against my report.
at the end truth wins.


----------



## SQ8

Spring Onion said:


> lo ji now check this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> پی آئی فلائٹ کی تاخیر کا سبب ڈاکٹر رمیش کمار ونکوانی کا انتظار نہیں بلکہ فنی خرابی تھا، حکومت مخالف ذہنی دباؤ کا شکار سیاسی رکن نے صورتحال مزید کشیدہ کی،* پاکستان ہندو کونسل کا اقلیتی ایم این اے کے ساتھ ہونے والی غنڈہ گردی کی پرزورمذمت، ذمہ داران کے خلاف سخت کاروائی کا مطالبہ*
> اسلام آباد / کراچی (17ستمبر 2014ء): پاکستان میں بسنے والے ہندو برادری کی ملک گیر نمائندہ تنظیم پاکستان ہندو کونسل نے اپنے سرپرستِ اعلیٰ ڈاکٹر رمیش کمار ونکوانی ممبر قومی اسمبلی کے ساتھ پی آئی اے کی فلائیٹ نمبرپی کے 370سے زبردستی آف لوڈ کرنے کے افسوس ناک واقعے کی پرزور مذمت کرتے ہوئے ذمہ داران کے خلاف سخت قانونی کاروائی کا مطالبہ کیا ہے۔
> 
> بدھ کے روز جاری کردہ پریس ریلیز میں کہا گیا ہے کہ ڈاکٹر رمیش کمار کاقانون کی پابندی اور اقلیتوں کے حقوق کے تحفظ کیلئے آواز بلندکرنے کا شاندار ریکارڈ ہے اور انہوں نے کبھی وی آئی پی کلچر کو پروان چڑھانے کی کوئی کوشش نہیں کی۔ میڈیا اطلاعات کے مطابق پی آئی اے کے ترجمان نے خود تسلیم کیا ہے کہ فلائیٹ کی تاخیر کا سبب پارلیمانی نمائندوں کا انتظار نہیں بلکہ فنی خرابی تھا جبکہ اس ناخوشگوارصورتحال کو مزید کشیدہ کرنے میں حکومت مخالف ذ ہنی دباؤ کا شکارایک جماعت سے وابستہ رکن نے اپنے مذموم مقاصد کی تکمیل کیلئے کلیدی کردار ادا کیا جسکی جتنی مذمت کی جائے کم ہے،پاکستان ہندو کونسل کے مطابق قومی ایرلائن میں کی جانے والی غنڈہ گردی اور لاقانونیت ایئرپورٹ سیکیورٹی فورس اورپی آئی اے کے سیکیورٹی عملے کی کارکردگی پرسوالیہ نشان لگانے کے ساتھ ساتھ دنیا بھر میں پاکستان کی جگ ہنسائی اور اقلیتوں کو عدمِ تحفظ کا شکار کرنے کی وجہ بنی ہے۔
> **************
> 
> *Chela Ram Kewlani*
> 
> *President, Pakistan Hindu Council*



Previous head, the MNA who was thrown out.


----------



## Al Bhatti

An Arabic newspaper in UAE has published this today regarding Rehman Malik incident:

ركاب يمنعون وزيراً من ركوب الطائرة لتأخره ساعتين - الإمارات اليوم
​


----------



## Al Bhatti

SEPT. 16, 2014

*A Pakistan Airlines Delay Leads to a Near Mutiny*

Flight delays are nothing unusual at Pakistan’s ailing state carrier, Pakistan International Airlines, long hobbled by political interference, a bloated staff and epic financial losses.

But the delayed departure of one flight on Monday caused several enraged passengers to mount a *virtual mutiny* and eject one politician and block another from the plane before it could take off.

The incident occurred at the Karachi airport when Rehman Malik, a former interior minister *best known for his colorful ties and erratic pronouncements*, turned up two hours late for a flight to Islamabad.

The state airline often delays flights to accommodate tardy politicians and senior bureaucrats, which is seen as one reason for its patchy operational performance.

Jeering passengers stood at the entrance to the airplane, blocking Mr. Malik’s way, witnesses said. He turned back and did not board the flight, and videos of the protesting passengers were widely circulated on social media Monday evening.

Mr. Malik later denied that he was responsible for the drama and blamed his political opponents. “I felt the drama was created by some passengers who were P.T.I. folks,” he said in an interview on Tuesday, referring to members of the Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf party led by the opposition politician Imran Khan.

Mr. Khan and his supporters have been camped out in central Islamabad for the past month, demanding the ouster of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif.

Mr. Malik said he had gone to the airport late because Pakistan International Airlines staff members told him the flight would be delayed.

“The delay was not due to me,” Mr. Malik said. “I myself suffered because of the airline’s mismanagement.”

A spokesman for Pakistan International Airlines appeared to corroborate Mr. Malik’s account, saying *the flight had been delayed by at least 90 minutes because of technical problems, and then an additional half-hour for unknown reasons.*

“We are investigating the cause of the delay,” said Mashhood Tajwar, the spokesman, adding that two managers at the airport had been suspended pending the outcome of an inquiry.

In the videos of the fracas, a lawmaker from the governing party who was also on the flight, Ramesh Kumar Vankwani, could also be seen being booed and heckled by passengers as he walked onto the plane.

Passengers surrounded Mr. Vankwani’s window seat and, after confirming that he was a member of Parliament, shouted, “Shame, shame!”

In the videos, Mr. Vankwani pleads with his fellow passengers that the delay was not his fault. But the protesters ignore him and push him from the aircraft. “Beat him with shoes!” one person cries.

Shortly after, Mr. Malik could be seen approaching the plane on a jetway, but stopping after hearing the commotion.

“You should be ashamed of yourself!” shouted one passenger, who appeared to be leading the charge. “Even if you are a minister, we don’t care. We don’t care anymore,” he said before adding, “How long will we put up with this nonsense in the country?”

Mr. Malik, who was interior minister until last year, waved at the protesters and returned to the departures lounge. *In the interview on Tuesday, he called the protesters “miscreants indulged in terrorism”* and said he was *considering legal action against Pakistan Airlines for failing to provide him and Mr. Vankwani with security.*

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/17/world/asia/pakistan-airlines-delay-leads-to-near-mutiny.html?_r=0


----------



## Green Arrow

Definitely, a brave act by the plane passengers.


----------



## VCheng

@Oscar This cartoon is dedicated you Sir.


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> @Oscar This cartoon is dedicated you Sir.
> 
> View attachment 60202



Rosa Parks was also a nobody.


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Rosa Parks was also a nobody.



She was backed by wider society. I wish you luck in that too Sir!


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> She was backed by wider society. I wish you luck in that too Sir!



Lets see how wide it truly goes. Verbal support is one thing, lets see if this nation truly builds a spine. But the ever present ideas of returning to the job of feeding themselves with easily available food may have this die down.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Lets see how wide it truly goes. Verbal support is one thing, lets see if this nation truly builds a spine. But the ever present ideas of returning to the job of feeding themselves with easily available food may have this die down.



I hear you. I understand this only too well.


----------



## SQ8

#RunLikeRehmanMalik starts in India and spreads

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> I hear you. I understand this only too well.


Tell me something, would you share the video on your facebook? or is it not worth it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Tell me something, would you share the video on your facebook? or is it not worth it



It would depend on my family's security. If I were not worried about them, I surely would share it.


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> It would depend on my family's security. If I were not worried about them, I surely would share it.


In the US? Surely it would not so within the United States? Where the search for civil rights are always supported

@Horus Look what this did
BBC News - #BBCtrending: How flight passengers rose up against Pakistan's 'VIP culture'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> In the US? Surely it would not so within the United States? Where the search for civil rights are always supported



There will be no problem in USA.


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> There will be no problem in USA.



So would you support it then or not by trending it?

@Hyperion 
Where have you been, we need instigators

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> So would you support it then or not by trending it?
> 
> @Hyperion
> Where have you been, we need instigators



Sure, I would support it for whatever good it achieves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Reporting-in for the day! 



Oscar said:


> So would you support it then or not by trending it?
> 
> @Hyperion
> Where have you been, we need instigators


----------



## SQ8

Hyperion said:


> Reporting-in for the day!


Facebook, Twitter.. spread the word.. push the sites.. hashtags.. the time for the takeover of this country is ripe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Oscar said:


> Facebook, Twitter.. spread the word.. push the sites.. hashtags.. the time for the takeover of this country is ripe.



Give me the state bank, i care not what else you take

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Nawaz Shareef you still have time to #RunLikeRehmanMalik

@SenRehmanMalik Now for every flight you should announce in Twitter that you are in time #RunLikeRehmanMalik

The moment you realise something bad is going to happen to you then #RunLikeRehmanMalik

Reporter: What were u thinking when u ran away? #RehmanMalik: I should have worn @Nike #RunLikeRehmanMalik #NoMoreVIPs

Nawaz Sharif options Go now Or #runlikerehmanmalik


----------



## Al Bhatti

If you are a #VVIP you must know how to #RunLikeRehmanMalik.

When you feel u are little bulky. Every morning #RunLikeRehmanMalik.

I'm going to the gym to #RunLikeRehmanMalik

Nawaz wants us to follow #India Imran made Indians follow us !! Still u ask where is change ?? #RunLikeRehmanMalik

A book coming soon: "Haan main Bhaga hun" by @SenRehmanMalik

Twitter key signals pe pabandi ka aelan kb krein gy ap @SenRehmanMalik? #RunLikeRehmanMalik


----------



## shaheenmissile

Let me know if whoever recorded the video gets harrases and wants to share it.

I was one of the first FB pages to post the video and got 3000+ shares.

If OP has proof of harrasment,forward it to us.

Will be posted for 1.4 million of our FB fans to see.


----------



## SQ8

shaheenmissile said:


> Let me know if whoever recorded the video gets harrases and wants to share it.
> 
> I was one of the first FB pages to post the video and got 3000+ shares.
> 
> If OP has proof of harrasment,forward it to us.
> 
> Will be posted for 1.4 million of our FB fans to see.


I would request that the threats given by RM and the MNA through the press conference are shared. Let people know they need to learn a lesson.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Poll in Dawn News on the bottom left on the home page

Home - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mercenary

I loved every minute of this video.

This is Pakistan's Rosa Parks Moment. Every Pakistani needs to see this video and take a firm stand against these corrupt Politicians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

'If you are not a VIP, you are unworthy of criticising a VIP' - Blogs - DAWN.COM

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Donatello

Horus said:


> Give me the state bank, i care not what else you take



I guess, we the minions, would have to settle with metro bus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al Bhatti

Irfan Baloch said:


> 'If you are not a VIP, you are unworthy of criticising a VIP' - Blogs - DAWN.COM
> 
> View attachment 63773



This is one video and they have gone cuckoo, if we can get 5-10 videos more like this, things will start changing.

It is up to the people to come forward and be brave like the passengers of PK370

-----

Added: One of the ways to counter the threat is that the people upload more videos like this particular video and it will be a sort of psychological pressure on the politicians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Debate: Lesson for arrogant VVIPs-The Newshour-TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos


----------



## Donatello

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514004239782146049

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

@Oscar So it has been a week since the incident. Has nothing really changed in practice? Are flights having less delays due to VIPs? Are people getting their rights better? Anything else?


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> @Oscar So it has been a week since the incident. Has nothing really changed in practice? Are flights having less delays due to VIPs? Are people getting their rights better? Anything else?



Yes they are.. an incident you should hear about

_An hour back i was going to office but the road was being blocked at Avari Tower by the policemen and it was obvious that some of our "badshah salamt's" convoy was about to pass by. For few seconds every one stood steady but as the wait prolonged to couple of minutes one of the guy on bike moved forward and start shouting that "we are not their slaves and we dnt care for this VIP shit" police tried to stop him but suddenly every one started honking and shouting that we know our rights and we wont wait for this shit anymore. Then everyone start to move their vehicles while the convoy was passing by. First police retaliated but after realising that the number of protestors are more than they control they gave up and we moved forward from between the VIP Movement. while moving forward everyone was saying that "humein apney hukook pata hein aur ab hum kisi ka yon intezar nai karenge"_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Donatello

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> @Oscar So it has been a week since the incident. Has nothing really changed in practice? Are flights having less delays due to VIPs? Are people getting their rights better? Anything else?



Check the tweet in post #562


----------



## KingMamba

syedali73 said:


> Haramzada (pardon but he deserves this) Malik wants the government to file a lawsuit against those who prevented the MNA from boarding. If the government wont file the case, Malik threatened to approach the police by himself. *The moron also wants to know how did a camera reach into the airplane.* Is he drunk or massively retard?
> 
> View attachment 58375
> 
> 
> *Since when camera phones are not allowed in 'sensitive' areas such as boarding lounge and airplane? What nonsense is this?*
> 
> View attachment 58437



LMaooooo he is such an imbecile.


----------



## VCheng

Donatello said:


> Check the tweet in post #562



I did, but I was hoping for more than the words of just one guy. What @Oscar posted above is great!


----------



## Donatello

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> I did, but I was hoping for more than the words of just one guy. What @Oscar posted above is great!



You are VCheng, right?


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> I did, but I was hoping for more than the words of just one guy. What @Oscar posted above is great!



And this article. 
The case of the missing flange

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> And this article.
> The case of the missing flange



Many a promising start has been crushed in Pakistan's history and gives me good reason not to be too hopeful in the long run, but this time I have no problem in admitting that things just might change for the better - finally.


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Many a promising start has been crushed in Pakistan's history and gives me good reason not to be too hopeful in the long run, but this time I have no problem in admitting that things just might change for the better - finally.



Not unless it is pushed through, change management is something that most movements in Pakistan have lacked. There have to be more ripples in the pond.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Not unless it is pushed through, change management is something that most movements in Pakistan have lacked. There have to be more ripples in the pond.



May be throwing more stones (in the figurative sense) will make more ripples to add to this faint spark of hope, and actually make a tsunami, finally?


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> May be throwing more stones (in the figurative sense) will make more ripples to add to this faint spark of hope, and actually make a tsunami, finally?



But the stone throwing cannot be from the same champion of change. It has to reverberate across the populous.


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> But the stone throwing cannot be from the same champion of change. It has to reverberate across the populous.



Unless the general populace gets involved, this spark will die out. That is why I remain somewhat skeptical of the long term success of this initiative.


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Unless the general populace gets involved, this spark will die out. That is why I remain somewhat skeptical of the long term success of this initiative.



Well, the issue with the general population is not that they die out.. but rather that they are not smart enough to get their acts noticed. This sounds rather hypocritical(and neither was the original video maker looking for the act as a publicity stunt)...but take it as an example of Edhi.. no one would donate to them unless they made the calls for donation. 
Have you seen the movie "Pay it forward"?.. it has to be like that. 
Random acts without it becoming a common happenstance will not change much and will only remain for so long.


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Well, the issue with the general population is not that they die out.. but rather that they are not smart enough to get their acts noticed. This sounds rather hypocritical(and neither was the original video maker looking for the act as a publicity stunt)...but take it as an example of Edhi.. no one would donate to them unless they made the calls for donation.
> Have you seen the movie "Pay it forward"?.. it has to be like that.
> Random acts without it becoming a common happenstance will not change much and will only remain for so long.



It is not hypocritical to admit that our general population leaves much to be desired.


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> It is not hypocritical to admit that our general population leaves much to be desired.



So while Imran Khan waiting in line like everyone else or the Gentleman in the video taking a stance does have its effects, it is imperative on the general population then to take it forward and SHOW it being taken forward. After all,what is the point of Degrees and Diplomas.. knowledge can be claimed in either case, but it has to be verified and demonstrated.

The same way, people chanting "Tabdeeli" need to demonstrate it beyond a Protest/concert.. they need to show it through proper lines within the airport, the bank.. traffic signals.. and most importantly.. their language or rather their behaviour with others.


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> So while Imran Khan waiting in line like everyone else or the Gentleman in the video taking a stance does have its effects, it is imperative on the general population then to take it forward and SHOW it being taken forward. After all,what is the point of Degrees and Diplomas.. knowledge can be claimed in either case, but it has to be verified and demonstrated.
> 
> The same way, people chanting "Tabdeeli" need to demonstrate it beyond a Protest/concert.. they need to show it through proper lines within the airport, the bank.. traffic signals.. and most importantly.. their language or rather their behaviour with others.



I think you are expecting too much, honestly, from this nation, but I would be happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> I think you are expecting too much, honestly, from this nation, but I would be happy to be proven wrong.



I am not expecting much, all I am expecting is a slight change. There is no "massive" change here, just a small pocket of awareness. In terms of Pakistan, even that will be an achievement.


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> I am not expecting much, all I am expecting is a slight change. There is no "massive" change here, just a small pocket of awareness. In terms of Pakistan, even that will be an achievement.



Fair enough. Let's see if even a small change is realized by a wider section of soceity, not just in small pockets, which have always existed in Pakistan, but without much much effect.


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Fair enough. Let's see if even a small change is realized by a wider section of soceity, not just in small pockets, which have always existed in Pakistan, but without much much effect.



It depends entirely on the rate at which the wider society has better things to do. And by better I mean that which satisfied their boredom gauges better. I see no major change as long as you can throw a seed onto the side of the road in this country and have a crop within 4 months. Changes come in desperate times, there the desperation is still outweighed by the sizes of the bellies of *those who can effect change.*


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> It depends entirely on the rate at which the wider society has better things to do. And by better I mean that which satisfied their boredom gauges better. I see no major change as long as you can throw a seed onto the side of the road in this country and have a crop within 4 months. Changes come in desperate times, there the desperation is still outweighed by the sizes of the bellies of *those who can effect change.*



The tragedy is that those who can effect change are fairly comfortable in reality, no matter what they claim, and hence their protests are more cosmetic than substantial.


----------



## truthseeker2010

Interesting....


----------



## Bratva

*PK-370 flight delayed due to late acceptance of MNAs, PIA admits*

*ISLAMABAD: Pakistan International Airlines (PIA) on Friday admitted that flight PK-370 was delayed on September 15 *due to the late arrival of two parliamentarians. 

In its reply to the Standing Committee on Cabinet Secretariat, the flag carrier’s administration said that the plane incurred a 25-minute delay at Jinnah International Airport in Karachi due to the late acceptance of two parliamentarians — MNA Ramesh Kumar and Senator Rehman Malik.

Meanwhile, the head of the investigation team, Brigadier Usman Chaudhary, informed the Standing Committee that the two lawmakers were in coordination with two individuals at the airport, who further delayed the flights.

Moreover, the flight also faced a delay of 15 minutes due to the SOP’s violation of not releasing the aircraft within the stipulated departure time.

Both parliamentarians have denied their role in delaying the flight.


----------



## Bratva




----------



## Imran Khan

Bratva said:


> View attachment 87991


 wo apko answer de ga ????????


----------



## Bratva

Imran Khan said:


> wo apko answer de ga ????????



Let's see, A little provocation w might make him flustered


----------



## Imran Khan

Bratva said:


> Let's see, A little provocation w might make him flustered


 usky pichwaary itna dum nhi hai jaani


----------



## SQ8

Bratva said:


> View attachment 87991



He is done for.


----------



## Huda

*The man who stood up against the VIP culture on Rehman Malik flight fired by Gerry's group.*


----------



## root

B06 said:


> *The man who stood up against the VIP culture on Rehman Malik flight fired by Gerry's group.*


Its all over the social media - is it true @Oscar


----------



## SQ8

B06 said:


> *The man who stood up against the VIP culture on Rehman Malik flight fired by Gerry's group.*


While Lucman played up the firm's name, the gentleman was removed unceremoniously from his office upon his return without any solid reason given. While it does happen in the corporate world, the timing of this is basic 2+2.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

This is just sad


----------



## chauvunist

Short clip from an interview of Arjumand Hussain, the man who offloaded Rehman Malik and Dr. Ramaish (PMLN MNA) has been terminated from his job for raising his voice against VIP culture. Dear Pakistanis, lets stand up for one another. If we don't, we could be next suffering this Injustice.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152461812814527


----------



## Maaaz Khan

this is our MNA who even dont know how to speak english, ridiculous.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=714533785262432


----------



## VCheng

So is the VIP culture dead, or is it alive and well?

PIA passengers face hardship - Pakistan - DAWN.COM

KARACHI: *Over 300 passengers of Pakistan International Airlines faced hardship at the Karachi airport for over three hours on Friday evening when their flight was delayed because of VIP movement.*

According to highly-placed sources, *security agencies took over the Karachi airport and suspended all ground movements of the aircraft and vehicles because President Mamnoon Hussain was flying to Islamabad. As a result, at least one PIA flight for Islamabad was delayed for over three hours.*

According to the sources, a C-130 of Pakistan Air Force was called in to take the president to Islamabad and all ground movements at the airport were suspended at around 4.30pm.

The president boarded the special aircraft parked at the Terminal I (old airport) and it took off at around 7.45pm.

*The aircraft for the PIA flight PK-370 was parked at a distant parking bay and could not be towed to the bay at the Jinnah Terminal where its over 300 passengers were waiting, because of movement restrictions.*

_Published in Dawn, November 1st, 2014_


----------



## Rafi

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> So is the VIP culture dead, or is it alive and well?
> 
> PIA passengers face hardship - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> 
> KARACHI: *Over 300 passengers of Pakistan International Airlines faced hardship at the Karachi airport for over three hours on Friday evening when their flight was delayed because of VIP movement.*
> 
> According to highly-placed sources, *security agencies took over the Karachi airport and suspended all ground movements of the aircraft and vehicles because President Mamnoon Hussain was flying to Islamabad. As a result, at least one PIA flight for Islamabad was delayed for over three hours.*
> 
> According to the sources, a C-130 of Pakistan Air Force was called in to take the president to Islamabad and all ground movements at the airport were suspended at around 4.30pm.
> 
> The president boarded the special aircraft parked at the Terminal I (old airport) and it took off at around 7.45pm.
> 
> *The aircraft for the PIA flight PK-370 was parked at a distant parking bay and could not be towed to the bay at the Jinnah Terminal where its over 300 passengers were waiting, because of movement restrictions.
> 
> *
> 
> _Published in Dawn, November 1st, 2014_




Not really, when the US President travels it is much worse.

Also remember the incident when Billy boy Clinton held an entire airport up, while he had a haircut.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VCheng

Rafi said:


> Not really, when the US President travels it is much worse.
> 
> Also remember the incident when Billy boy Clinton held an entire airport up, while he had a haircut.



So all the noble claims of the VIP culture being "dead" in Pakistan made here not that long ago are false or true?


----------



## Rafi

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> So all the noble claims of the VIP culture being "dead" in Pakistan made here not that long ago are false or true?



It's a work in progress, it's a fight we have to win, but also there is legitimate concerns for security, getting that balance right, will be hard - but doable. 

But what about billy boys haircut - you never answered that, or is criticizing Yanks against your religion.


----------



## VCheng

Rafi said:


> It's a work in progress, it's a fight we have to win, but also there is legitimate concerns for security, getting that balance right, will be hard - but doable.
> 
> But what about billy boys haircut - you never answered that, or is criticizing Yanks against your religion.



So all the claims of changing the VIP culture were overblown, as expected. Throwing Malik Rahman off the flight, WHICH IS THE TOPIC OF THIS THREAD, was just a one-off incident with no real change brought about.


----------



## Rafi

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> So all the claims of changing the VIP culture were overblown, as expected. Throwing Malik Rahman off the flight, WHICH IS THE TOPIC OF THIS THREAD, was just a one-off incident with no real change brought about.



Like Rosa Parks fought against segregation, it will take time, by the way - you never answered about billy's haircut, cat got your tongue.


----------



## SQ8

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=824848667537607


----------



## VCheng

Rafi said:


> Like Rosa Parks fought against segregation, it will take time, by the way - you never answered about billy's haircut, cat got your tongue.



So 65 years or so is not long enough for Pakistanis to figure this out for themselves?


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=824848667537607



The "aam aadmi" in Pakistan is usually on an animal-powered or two-wheel conveyance of some kind, not a twin engined jet.


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> The "aam aadmi" in Pakistan is usually on an animal-powered or two-wheel conveyance of some kind, not a twin engined jet.


Sure, until you take a trip to the country.. I cannot share your observation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Sure, until you take a trip to the country.. I cannot share your observation.



I was there not that long ago, and my point about the aam aadmi can be supported by simple statistics too.


----------



## Jango

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> So is the VIP culture dead, or is it alive and well?
> 
> PIA passengers face hardship - Pakistan - DAWN.COM
> 
> KARACHI: *Over 300 passengers of Pakistan International Airlines faced hardship at the Karachi airport for over three hours on Friday evening when their flight was delayed because of VIP movement.*
> 
> According to highly-placed sources, *security agencies took over the Karachi airport and suspended all ground movements of the aircraft and vehicles because President Mamnoon Hussain was flying to Islamabad. As a result, at least one PIA flight for Islamabad was delayed for over three hours.*
> 
> According to the sources, a C-130 of Pakistan Air Force was called in to take the president to Islamabad and all ground movements at the airport were suspended at around 4.30pm.
> 
> The president boarded the special aircraft parked at the Terminal I (old airport) and it took off at around 7.45pm.
> 
> *The aircraft for the PIA flight PK-370 was parked at a distant parking bay and could not be towed to the bay at the Jinnah Terminal where its over 300 passengers were waiting, because of movement restrictions.*
> 
> _Published in Dawn, November 1st, 2014_




Doesn't the Secret Service also place restrictions on ALL ground traffic when the Presidential plane is on the move? 

But 3 hours in advance does seem excessive. Half a hour or so of a halt b/w the time the President is on board and take off should be sufficient, especially for an airport like Karachi.

As for the President himself, less said the better.


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> I was there not that long ago, and my point about the aam aadmi can be supported by simple statistics too.



Nope, the Aam Aadmi is not detached from flying in a plane. Your contention that somehow the middle class and the employed are exempt from the Aam Aadmi is inherently biased and flawed.


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Nope, the Aam Aadmi is not detached from flying in a plane. Your contention that somehow the middle class and the employed are exempt from the Aam Aadmi is inherently biased and flawed.



If you call it the middle class, then I can agree with you. The middle class is a relative minority.


----------



## VCheng

Fulcrum15 said:


> Doesn't the Secret Service also place restrictions on ALL ground traffic when the Presidential plane is on the move?
> 
> But 3 hours in advance does seem excessive. Half a hour or so of a halt b/w the time the President is on board and take off should be sufficient, especially for an airport like Karachi.
> 
> As for the President himself, less said the better.




3 hours for President Manoon? Perfectly okay, I suppose.


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> If you call it the middle class, then I can agree with you. The middle class is a relative minority.



Not for the cities. Which represent around 36% of the total population.


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Not for the cities. Which represent around 36% of the total population.



36% is a minority by proportion, correct?


----------



## SQ8

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> 36% is a minority by proportion, correct?



Sure, as I said.. in your case huzoor the glass is always half empty and it shows to an extent where a person feels no longer interested to share anything positive with you. Good day.


----------



## VCheng

Oscar said:


> Sure, as I said.. in your case huzoor the glass is always half empty and it shows to an extent where a person feels no longer interested to share anything positive with you. Good day.



Sir, the glass is always full. Only the ratio of air to water varies.


----------



## Rafi

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> So 65 years or so is not long enough for Pakistanis to figure this out for themselves?



How long did it take your adopted country, to acknowledge blacks as human beings, not so long ago in the South, you could be lynched for winking at a white woman, (Emmett Till).


----------



## VCheng

Rafi said:


> How long did it take your adopted country, to acknowledge blacks as human beings, not so long ago in the South, you could be lynched for winking at a white woman, (Emmett Till).



When did Emmett Till travel by PIA or throw out a VIP from a plane? Let's keep the thread on topic, shall we?


----------



## American Pakistani

Politics of Pakistan is a joke.


----------



## Rafi

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> When did Emmett Till travel by PIA or throw out a VIP from a plane? Let's keep the thread on topic, shall we?



LoL - just pointing out, your still getting Ferguson type incidents - in your adopted country,


----------



## VCheng

Rafi said:


> LoL - just pointing out, your still getting Ferguson type incidents - in your adopted country,



Point out anything that is ON TOPIC in this thread.


----------



## Rafi

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Point out anything that is ON TOPIC in this thread.



Can't you answer to billy boy Clinton's hair cut on the runway.


----------



## VCheng

Rafi said:


> Can't you answer to billy boy Clinton's hair cut on the runway.



That thread is waaaaay over there I think. 

=====================================

All the claims of the VIP culture changing in Pakistan just because one brave man threw Rahman Malik off a plane and then was fired for this act are false.


----------



## Rafi

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> That thread is waaaaay over there I think.
> 
> =====================================
> 
> All the claims of the VIP culture changing in Pakistan just because one brave man threw Rahman Malik off a plane and then was fired for this act are false.



And what happened after Bill's notorious runway haircut - care to answer.


----------



## VCheng

Rafi said:


> And what happened after Bill's notorious runway haircut - care to answer.



When did "Bill" fly via PIA, with or without a haircut? 

=============================

Are there any statistics about on time performance of domestic flights and where PIA ranks in that list?


----------



## Havi Sultan

Pakistanis eventually got so tired of their corrupt politicians that they threw them off the plane. Lol.

But Vankwani was on the plane too. Vankwani was removed for giving licenses to a liqour seller which caused the death of many.


----------



## Rafi

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> When did "Bill" fly via PIA, with or without a haircut?
> 
> =============================
> 
> Are there any statistics about on time performance of domestic flights and where PIA ranks in that list?



So what happened about the haircut - scared to criticize your new masters, greencard may be in doubt eh???


----------



## VCheng

Rafi said:


> So what happened about the haircut - scared to criticize your new masters, greencard may be in doubt eh???



PIA now offers haircuts in its planes as they are delayed?


----------



## Rafi

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> PIA now offers haircuts in its planes as they are delayed?



Your reluctance to criticize your adopted country is noted, sorry bro - did not want your greencard to be affected, my sincere apologies.


----------



## VCheng

Rafi said:


> Your reluctance to criticize your adopted country is noted, sorry bro - did not want your greencard to be affected, my sincere apologies.



Your persistent tendency to take this thread off topic is perhaps more relevant.


----------



## Rafi

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Your persistent tendency to take this thread off topic is perhaps more relevant.



Now that I know the trouble you could get in, I will desist from mentioning the haircut incident, again my apologies.


----------



## VCheng

Rafi said:


> Now that I know the trouble you could get in, I will desist from mentioning the haircut incident, again my apologies.



Now can we get back to the topic?


----------



## cleverrider

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Now can we get back to the topic?



Exactly - Talking about the man in question. Samaa TV offered him a job. A new show called AMM admi, that he is going to be hosting.

@Oscar


----------



## VCheng

cleverrider said:


> Exactly - Talking about the man in question. Samaa TV offered him a job. A new show called AMM admi, that he is going to be hosting.
> 
> @Oscar



Yes, there was a thread on that too. Now let's see how many viewers tune in and to what effect?


----------



## Rafi

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> Now can we get back to the topic?



Understand your problem, won't mention it again.


----------



## VCheng

cleverrider said:


> Exactly - Talking about the man in question. Samaa TV offered him a job. A new show called AMM admi, that he is going to be hosting.
> 
> @Oscar



This is the new show hosted by Mr. Hussain:

Arjumand Hussain coming with a new TV show condemning VIP culture


----------



## SQ8

"Aam Aadmi" TV program showcasing the views of the common man to première today at 8:05 PST.


----------



## Koovie

Oscar said:


> Today (15-9-2014), Mr Rehman Malik kept PK-370 delayed for 2 hours for himself while the rest of the 220 passengers were waiting. At first the PIA staff lied to the passengers citing "technical reasons" but eventually one passenger made them spill the beans. The passengers refused to let Rehman Malik on the plane along with his entourage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=790827897634917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ======




Respect to those passengers! 

True role models for the entire subcontinent


----------

